# APRIL 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th April,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list* ​*I will update the list every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​[csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Annan1975, FET, 1st April,  
karenb1973, ICSI, 1st April,  
mandimoo, IVF, 2nd April,  
luckythree, IVF, 2nd April,  
Touty, IVF, 2nd April,  
Nehas, IVF, 2nd April,  
Tabi, ICSI, 2nd April,  
weeguapa, FET, 3rd April,  
Claralicious, IVF, 4th April,  
Gimmeab, IVF, 4th April,  
Emma02, IVF, 4th April,  
XXDONNAXX, IVF, 4th April,  
crystalhearts, FET, 4th April,  
CatB, ICSI, 4th April,  
DizzySunshine, ICSI, 5th April,  
8868dee, IVF, 5th April,  
angela123, DEIVF, 5th April,  
ayshea, IVF, 6th April,  
Rory, IVF, 6th April,  
Lynley, IVF, 6th April,  
ababyforme, IVF, 6th April,  
age_789, IVF, 6th April,  
Julie37, DEICSI, 7th April,  
njr_26, DEFET, 7th April,  
abbey_elizabeth88, ICSI, 9th April,  
bigfamilydreams, IVF, 9th April,  
MustBeMummy, IUI, 10th April,  
Tilnutt, ICSI, 10th April,  
jemma waterfield, FET, 11th April,  
Chocolatebuttons, PGD, 11th April,  
*Suze*, FET, 12th April,  
Tincancat, ICSI, 12th April,  
Jemma S, ICSI, 12th April,  
Firststeps, ICSI, 12th April,  
Leftleg, ICSI, 13th April,  
newmum2b, ICSI, 15th April,  
Tiddles18, IUI, 14th April,  
CharlieClarke, IVF, 16th April,  
Cornelia79, FET, 17th April,  
cassie5, IVF, 18th April,  
Mumpsy, IVF, 18th April,  
Raymondo, ICSI, 18th April,  
Meikle, IVF, 19th April,  
tigge66, FET, 20th April,  
wannabetp, IUI, 20th April,  
Wallorton, IVF, 20th April,  
Lexi2011, ICSI, 23rd April,  
Jepa, IVF, 23rd April,  
Pixies, DIUI, 23rd April,  
catty81, ICSI, 23rd April,  
Ssharon, ICSI, 24th April,  
Daisy Princess, ICSI, 24th April, 

alpa1610, ICSI, 25th April,  
shelleysugar, DIUI, 25th April,  
christel22, ICSI, 26th April,  
Swede, FET, 27th April,  
Special Prayers, FET, 28th April,  
fingers and toes, FET, 30th April,  
Jess81, FET, 30th April,  
[/csv]​


----------



## pinkcat




----------



## annan1975

Hi,

Please can I be added to the list, I had my ET today so OTD will be 1 April as clinic do final test on day 12.


----------



## karenb1973

Hi,

I am currently PUPO with 2 embies and test on 1st April. Could you add me please?

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## mandimoo

Hiya ladies, room for a small one?  I just had ET today and OTD is 02/04/2012.  I had 2 embryos of 'average' appearance although she was unable to grade them 'cos they had gone past the stage where you could do that.  One was still cavitating and one was just turning toward looking like a blast. 

   to all of us


----------



## Claralicious

Please add me too  

Had two embies put back today and got to test on 4th April (16 days!!!) feeling quite excited wooooooo hoooooooo 



Claralicious x


----------



## mandimoo

Has anyone else got AF like pains already?  (ie, couple of hours after ET).  I know that if I hadn't had tx my AF would be here tomorrow, and with ET only being today, its bothering me that it already feels like bad news.


----------



## annan1975

Hi,

Mandimoo - I think the pain may be a result of them messing around with the cervix.  Try not to worry, I think it's just all part of the process.

Karen - I see you're also testing on April Fools Day - hope it's luck for the both of us.

Clara - congratulations on being pupo and best of luck for the 2ww and beyond.

Jemma - great news about your lining!

Sorry to anyone I've missed, but I didn't get much sleep last night thanks to some pain in my lower back.  I'm also spending way to much time in the loo thanks to an extra dose of cyclogest (sorry if that's tmi)!  That said, I'd gladly spend a whole 9 months on the loo if I could have a baby at the end of it all........here's hoping.


----------



## Claralicious

Hi Annan - I too have really bad backache - I wonder why?? I was wondering if (for me) it was lying down too much ha ha ha   have you got any suggestions? 

Hello to everyone else  

How are you stopping yourself going crazy? I'm trying to watch lots of funny films as I heard laughing helps  

X


----------



## weeguapa

Hi!
Could I please join? I had a FET yesterday, one blast and one morula. OTD is 3rd April.  The 2ww is by far the hardest part of all this for me. DH disappeared on a business trip today and I'm already feeling lonely    Not back to work til Monday, so am going to try to rest up til then.  Time to break out the DVD box sets...!


Annan and Clara....I have had a really achy lower back too and am pretty sure it's the cyclogest...I've been on it for a week now.  I am also peeing constantly in the mornings after taking it!


Hope you're all doing ok. Sun is shining in Scotland...it's a miracle! xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi there, can I please be added to the list!! I had ET today and my OTD is 4th April. Per had to grade 1 embies transferred and hoping and praying they stick.

Good luck to everyone on 2WW.

Xxx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Hello, 

May I be added to the list please? I had a 2 dayt transfer of a top grade 4 cell embryo... We have our OTD on April 5th. 

We had a seemingly great IVF with ICSI tx with scans and egg collection going well with 20 mature eggs collected. But then we got the call yesterday to say that only one of our eggs had achieved fertilisation. After a sleepless night we had our perfect little embie transferred today. 

Love and Baby Dust to you all

Dizzy xzxx


----------



## Emma02

Hi DizzySunshine, it only takes one honey!! Good luck and sending lots of baby dust to you all. Xx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi ladies, 

I'm sorry, I'm not feeling too mentally good today.  I have been on such a high with this tx, I got 18 eggs and 10 fertilised.  The day before ET I had 10 compacting embryos.  Yesterday, on ET they couldn't grade my embies, but put back the best 2 which they said looked 'average'.  I still felt very positive, almost high.  They called me back this morning to tell me that half of my remaining embies arrested overnight, and the other half were of 'poor' quality and didn't make the grade for freezing.  Now Im all overanalysing what she actaully meant when she said the two they were putting back were 'average', and am so unhappy 'cos I feel sure that the ones I've got are not very good either and they just didn't say.

Sorry if I bring anyone down, so sad that I lost my positivity and need a cyber hug.  Just wanted to be happily PUPO for a while.


----------



## weeguapa

Oh mandimoo       
Hope you're doing ok.  I think moments of doubt are so normal in this process. It's impossible to stay bright and hopeful and positive all the time.  I asked the embryologist yesterday if they graded blasts in the same way they do embryos (it was my first blast transfer) and she said 'yes', then got really evasive and changed the subject. So I have already had several crises of confidence that it was poor quality and they didn't want to tell me    I guess we just gotta keep believing and remembering those BFPs that come from fragmented 2-cell embryos    I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties.  But also really hope you don't need any! I have had a total of 27 frozen embryos and 25 didnt make a baby.  hopefully will just need these last two to get our dream   


Welcome to all you other newly PUPO ladies    So happy to have company! Can anyone remind me what PUPO stands for? Can never remember!!


I did the zita west post-transfer cd today...really interesting, although did make me cry! Has anyone else tried it?


Xx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Good Morning to all you lovely PUPO ladies, I hope you're well and are enjoying being a lady in waiting. 

Mandymoo,  Sorry to hear that yesterday was a down day for you - i think that it's only natural as this is the part of the tx where everything is out of the hands of our clinics and ourselves... Remember that it's okay to feel like that and that we're all here for you. Your two little embies have already overcome the odds by getting this far, and they are now in the perfect place for them to grow and develop...       

Weeguapa, I did the Zita West Post Transfer thing yesterday too - the first 8 or 9 minutes annoyed me as it was really similar to the pre-transfer one and I wanted to get on to the good stuff... but once she started talking about my Embie being in a safe place etc I got quite emotional too... When she talked of it floating around in there, I couldn't help but picture it resting on a pool lilo, drink in hand, soaking up all the nutrients and positive thinking. 

Emma02 - thanks for the welcome honey... how are far along are you with your 2ww? are you going slowly crazy or being a serene being? 

AFM: I'm still really sore from my egg collection, which too tell the truth was rather horrific - my left overary was really difficult to get to so the nurse had to press down on my upper stomach alot, which caused a little blood to get trapped behind my diaphram causing terrible pain up my rib cage and across my shoulders everytime I moved or breathed deeply... thankfully that pain has passed now so I'm just left feeling as if my ovaries went 32 rounds with Mike Tyson... thankfully the swelling is starting to go down and as long as I am sitting or lying still it's not too painful. Hoping that the pain will soon pass and I can get on with the 2ww pain free.

HOpe that everyone has a truly beautiful day. 

Love and Baby Dust to one and all, 

Dizzy xxx


----------



## Emma02

Good morning my fellow 2WW ladies, hope you are all resting on this glorious day!!

DizzySunshine - I am 1dp3dt and just quietly going insane resting, but it's all worth it. DH is doing everything, bless him 

How is everyone feeling today? I am still having mild abdominal cramps, is anyone else?

Xx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Emma02 - we're almost the same! I'm 1dpost2dt! Why date are you testing on? 

Xxxx


----------



## Emma02

DizzySunshine I am testing on 4th April, my niece's birthday!! When is your OTD?

You could be my cycle buddie!! Xx


----------



## DizzySunshine

I'm the 5th April! Yey, a cycle buddie!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Weeguapa
PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## weeguapa

thanks loopee8!!  that was driving me a little   


so lovely to know there are a few of us testing in early april.  i feel early spring is a positive time for creating something new   


hope you're all having a good day!  i have just discovered the new philadelphia with cadburys....i wasn't sure, but OMG it's amazing!  i think my 6 months of weight watchers might be out the window!!  although i am 1lb away from my 2st mark and 6lbs away from target so will try to stay strong!!  and will happily gain every single one of those lbs back in baby weight    


dizzy - i am just about to give zita another try and am definitely curious to see if my embryos have now acquired lilos and cocktails    hope your pain is better today.  have you been advised to up your protein?  i had mild OHSS after both ICSIs and apparently the protein really helps.  if you can stomach it, then full fat milk is supposed to be a good option.  and i got the green light for paracetamol yesterday cos of my achy back, so that's ok too...


take care all! xx


----------



## mandimoo

Thanks weeguapa and DizzyS for your kind words.  Dizzy you really turned it around for me when you pointed out how my little embies had already made it past the odds to get back inside.  Im happy to say I feel much better today.  I have not returned to the 'high' that I was having, but I knew that couldn't last, I was not being realistic.  I would say that now I feel 'realistic'.  Id say I have as good a chance as anyone of it working or not.  Real!

And weeguapa, I too keep telling myself that spring is the perfect time for creating new life.  The whole of nature is at it!

Hi to my other 2ww buddies, hope you enjoyed a wonderful warm sunshiny day.


----------



## CatB

Hi there - would you mind if I join you?

I had 2DET trf today with one 5 cell embie on board - nicknamed Poppet!  It's been a rollercoaster of a week with scans showing only 1main follie despite being on maximum dose of Menopaur.  All that is in the past now and beyond thrilled to have got this far.  Not sure what the 2ww will have in store but wishing everyone the very best of luck.  Test date is 4th April  - 4 days before our 1st wedding anniversary 

Have a lovely weekend all. xx


----------



## mandimoo

Haha with all those that have gone on to their 'post transfer' bits of their respective CD's.  Ive got one too but its not ZW.  Ive listened for the last 2 nights and been asleep before she has finished telling me how to relax!  No idea whats going on in the rest of the CD!  Do you think it matters that Im asleep?  Hubby doesnt snore so it should still go in the ears ok!


----------



## sweetvic12

Mine is the 4th April


----------



## annan1975

Good morning and welcome to all the new ladies,

mandimoo - how are you feeling today?  I think it's perfectly normal to have down days, we have so much of ourselves invested in this and so little control over any of it.  I'm either jumping way ahead of myself (thinking of baby names and the like) or thinking it'll never work.

dizzysunshine - I hope the pain has started to disappear, it sounds like you've had a terrible time.

Everyone else - hope your having a lovely weekend.

Afm - Had my blood taken first thing today so am now waiting to see if the progesterone has risen.  Sorry if this is tmi, but arrived back to find 5 spots of light yellowy-brown blood in my undies!  Although there wasn't anything on the tissue, I am a wee bit worried, bearing in mind the progesterone (of 11) and the cramping I've been having.  I've also been feeling really light-headed since Thursday (2dp6dt) - I'm 4dp6dt.  Does anyone have any words of wisdom?


----------



## DizzySunshine

Good Morning Beautiful Ladies, 

Annan1975 - I'm no expert, by any means, but could it be implantation? I'm sure I've read it happens between day 6 and day 11...?? When will you get your blood results? I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your levels improve. 

Mandimoo - I do the same with my relaxation Cd - I've never heard a full track all the way through! I'm also hoping that it is all going in subliminally! How are you felling today beautiful? I hope you're feeling happier about everything etc. I think a few of us are in similar situations with either transfers earlier than hoped, or concerns over quality - hopefully we can all hold each other's hands through any doubts or worries. 

CatB - welcome and congratulations on being PUPO! I hope you're feeling good, happy and positive! 

WeeGupa - thanks for the tips - I'm on 2 pints of semi milk a day, which I hate! Not sure i'd keep full fat down. I'm also allergic to lots of painkillers, including paracetamol :-( I totally agree with you about Spring being the perfect time for all this - its full of so much hope and promise, I just hope some of its magic rubs off on all of us! 

AFM - I'm still uncomfortable, bloated and in pain... If anything I think it's worst today :-( I'm hoping that is because I went to bed early at half eight and only took one pint of water with me... I'm chugging down the water now and hoping the pain lessens! I really want to get on and enjoy this time and appreciate the fact that I have a beautiful cluster of cells inside of me that - if all my hopes and dreams come true - will become our child! How utterly amazing is that!!! 

Anyway, I hope you all have a wonderful Saturday and enjoy the joys and warmth of spring. 

Love & Baby Dust to one and all, 

Dizzy xxxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi, mind if I join in?
I had my ET yesterday so am currently PUPO with 2 little ones!
So worried that something has already gone wrong. After the ET I was trying to adjust my bed and it dropped about half a foot! I thought, oh well that's that already! Then DH dropped his electric toothbrush on the floor while I was napping giving me the fright of my life! How am I going to get through 2 weeks!?
Baby dust to all
Xx


----------



## weeguapa

Morning all and welcome girl nextdoor, catB and all you other lovely ladies in waiting for April 2012   


Girl nextdoor - your post made me smile....it's so hard not to worry about everything, isn't it?! After my last transfer in Jan, I was back in the room at the hospital about 2 mins after the transfer and I sneezed and definitely thought it was all over! We've got to keep hoping though! And staying as calm and balanced as possible gives our embryos the best chance of implanting.  The counsellor I see at the clinic helped me sooooooo much by encouraging me to focus on all the little things I have done that day to help, like taking my cyclogest and the other meds, eating well, getting lots of sleep etc etc.  it has really helped me to stay more positive when the doubts and worries creep in, so I recommend it for everyone!


Annan - I have definitely heard other people talk about an implantation bleed that sounded just like yours - I think brown blood is old blood and absolutely fine.  And could be a really good sign!  4dp6dt is perfect timing too...  Fingers crossed for you!! When do you get your blood results?


Mandimoo - I would say your relaxation cd is 100% doing the job...you can't get more relaxed than sleeping   


Dizzy - so sorry to hear you are still in pain and that you can't take paracetamol    I hope the water helps.  Have your clinic suggested anything else?  I LOVE how positive you are about this 2ww and how amazing it is.  It really helps me to feel hopeful too, so thank you!


AFM - feeling fine today and planning to venture out. I volunteer for ChildLine on a Saturday so will go in for my shift and hopefully take my mind off things for a while.  I bought the first 3 series of 'private practice' on DVD to watch while I'm resting up - has anyone seen it? I'm a big grey's anatomy fan so thought I would love PP too, but one of the docs in it is a fertility specialist and the story lines are sooooo unrealistic!! Women who just turn up and happen to be ovulating that day and just get a transfer straight away! And look amazing and beautiful and it all works... If only it were that simple!!!  I still quite like the programme though.  Anyone got any other suggestions for good things to watch? Had to turn sport relief off last night after an hour of crying   


Sorry to anyone I missed.  Happy, healthy, implanting weekend to you all    Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi Girls.
Do you mind if i join? I had 2 embies transfered yesterday 1 embie grade 2 (1 being the best) and 1 grade 3. I have kind of given up hope of it working as they arent great embies  . I done egg share with LWC Darlington and on my lat cycle i only got 8 eggs so i donated them all to the other lady. This time i got 6 eggs 4 fertilised and we hoped to go to blast which would have been today, however i got a call on Thur to say that they were doing the transfer on Friday (yesterday). I have 2 grade 3 Embies still in the lab but it is unlikely they will be frozen.
Hope everyone is doing OK and staying nice and positive. I test on the 4th. 
D xxxxxxxx


----------



## CatB

Hi Donna,

It's fantastic that you've got two on board and especially that one is a grade 2 - that's pretty good in my book!  I only got 2 eggs collected and 1 embryo fertilised, but there are so many positive success stories out there from women that have got pregnant with just one not great quality embryo.  You just have to keep focused and think 'this WILL work for me'  

My DH has a phrase 'you're never dead 'til you're dead' that has been my mantra over the last few weeks as it's been such a rollercoaster journey for us.  Just focus on how amazing it is to have got this far and tell those embies to snuggle in tight.

Looks like there's a few of us testing on the 4th...

Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone.

xxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Please add me.  I had two FET blasts transferred on 21 March. OTD is 4th April.  Thanks. x

Good luck to all ladies in waiting! x


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks you have made me feel a lot better . Its just so easy to focus on all the negatives isn't it? 
Can I ask if any1 is doing there pessaries in the back door lol! I can't stop running to the toilet, thinking bowt changing to the front only thing putting me off is having to lie down for 20 min after. Does any1 fine it better? Xxxx


----------



## Emma02

Hi Donna, I do the front door, my clinic didn't mention back door to us! It is hassle to lie down for 20 minutes, but once you've done that its not too bad. I didn't lie down after the other day and it made a bit of a mess (tmi)!!

Maybe I should try the back door as I am very constipated atm (again sorry tmi).

Hope you find a happy medium.

Emma xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Haha! Emma try the back door it will defo help with the constipation and u don't need to lie down. Its just a bit weird to start with. Xxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Hi Donna.  I've always used the front door for pessaries and put them in last thing at night, then the lying down isn't a problem! x


----------



## annan1975

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies.

Donna - I sympathise entirely, I too have toilet trouble!

Sorry for the lack of personals, but am having a really bad day.  My progesterone is still 11 despite the extra cyclogest (am on 4 x 400mg)!  The nurse who called today told me to up the dose to 4 and when I said I was already on 4 she said take 5.  Since then I've sent my Dr an sms and he says I've been prescribed the maximum dose (of 4 not 5) and my levels are fine!  I'm both terrified and confused - am I just to wait it out - is there nothing else that can be done?  Sleepless night ahead


----------



## Julie37

Please add me too!... 
ICSI with DE
ET 24/3/12
Can have Blood Test 5/4/12
OTD 7/3/12 

Thank you 

 everyone x


----------



## weeguapa

annan - so sorry to hear about your bloods results, although it sounds like your Dr isn't too worried, so try to trust that it's ok and you have enough progesterone to keep your embies warm and comfy.  the conflicting info from nurses and docs can be so confusing though.  i really feel for you.  just out of interest, are you taking cyclogest 4 times a day or doubling two doses?  i am on 400mg twice a day, but got given one box of 200mgs by mistake and the nurse just said to put two in at a time....will that be ok do you think?  or super messy?  i'm thinking i might just do the double at night...


and just to add my experiences to the other cyclogest chat...i have always used the front door and try to lie down for 30 mins afterwards.  i just set my alarm for 30 mins earlier in the morning, go for a wee, then pop it in and go back to sleep for half an hour.  i find there's very little mess that way.  but i have definitely been constipated since starting them, which is totally messing with my weight watchers   


hope the sun is shining brightly wherever you are...i am lying in it right now (on sofa as it streams through my dirty windows), imagining it gently cooking my embryos (in a good way) xx


----------



## Claralicious

Hello ladies - are you going CRAZY?? I am!! SO glad to be going back to work on Monday just for the distraction!

Donna - we've got exactly the same embryo grading and test date! We're IVF twins  

Hello to all you lovely ladies - would write more but got to go and get that delicious garlic bread in the oven - I tell you if over-eating is a pregnancy sympton then I must be expecting quads  

Good luck to us all wooooohoooooooo xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Claralicious how r u feeling? ahh a ur my first ever cycle buddy .
Ok im sooo confused...... I had EC on monday and transfer on Friday, what does this mean am 2dp5dt? i have no idea what i am talking about  xxxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

also has anyone any idea when implantation would happen? sorry im going to be a nightmare. xxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Donna:

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT


----------



## Claralicious

Hi Donna,

Haven't got a clue I'm afraid - not even really sure what 2dp5dt means?? It's something to do with days past something??,!? 

I may have spent the odd minute (hour after hour after hour  ) googling and THINK that implantation should take place about Monday.  Have you had any symptoms?  My belly is hurting (but is that my poor over-worked ovaries returning to their regular size?) and I've had some strange pains under my belly button area and my feet keep cramping It's all so UNBEARABLE isn't it?

Hello wee guapa   Dizzy sunshine   Julie   Annan   Crystalhearts   Cat   Mandimoo   GirlND   Loopee   Vic  (sorry if I've missed anyone!)  

Really looking forward to returning to work as I find all this lounging about (and googling) makes me obsess a bit!!

Xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Claralisous
I feel your pain! Google is my new best friend and will keep me company for the next 2 weeks. I have lots going on in my tummy this morn  I woke with bad cramps this morning, I wasn't too sure if it was from ET yesterday? Xxxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Could well be?? Our poor bodies have been through SO much!  What size were your embies on Friday? Mine were transferred on wed and were 4 and 6 cells (I think?) x


----------



## XXDDxx

I didn't actually ask after all the drama of the grades. I'm sure she said they were multiplying like they should Xxxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Well that's excellent news then   what is egg share? Xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Egg share is where u donate half your eggs to another lady who needs donor eggs. Xxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Oh my goodness how kind of you!! Do you get to find out who has used them and follow their progress? You're obviously a very generous person   xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

No I don't get to find out anything about them at all. If a child is born they can contact me when they are 18. Actually with out that other lady I wouldn't have been able to have treatment as she has paid for a lot of it. xxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Well I still think it's very kind of you.  Can't you get NHS funding? I couldn't as I'm so very very old (43 on tue!) and this is my one and only chance cos all my eggs are out of date nearly   xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

The waiting lists are very long and there is no guarantee we will be able to have treatment when we get to the top of the list. Is this your first cycle? The lady I donated my eggs to will likely be older, my clinic said they treat ladies up to the age of 50. Xxxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Yes it's my first and last so got everything crossed that it'll be a positive outcome     xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

We have to keep each other positive. Do u thing u will test early? I have got a drawer full of preg tests. I don't 1 the morning of transfer and it was positive so going to do 1 tmo morning to see if the trigger is out my system yet. Xxxx


----------



## Claralicious

Gosh I haven't even got one! Have to go and get some soon. Trouble is I would deffo 100 % test every morning so will wait till next weekend to buy one   xxxx


----------



## CatB

Hey - how's everyone doing?

*Donna* I've been going front end with the pessaries although I had no idea about the lying down afterwards. Hope it's not affected things too much...

*Annan* So sorry to hear about your progesterone levels - it's horrid when things don't go to plan. Have you looked in to acupuncture? My progesterone levels were really low last year - 4 I think on day 21 (or my equivalent as I had a very short cycle). Anyway, acupuncture did help and I was advised to eat lots of avocados and sweet potato! The following month my levels went up to 43. Of course I don't know whether to contribute it to the acu, diet or just my body working things out....Really hoping things look up for you in the next couple of days and sending you  meanwhile.

*Weeguapa* You made me laugh with your comment about lying in the sun...through the windows. I too have spent the day on the sofa in my jimjams watching with the sun trying to shine through the windows in our basement (I like to call it lower ground) flat!

Hello to all the rest of you ladies,* Claralicious*, *Crystalhearts*, *Julie37*, *Emma02*, *Dizzy*, *Mandimoo*, *GirlND*, *Loopee*, *Vic*, *Jemma*, *Karenb*, Hope I've not missed anyone...

AFM, It's been lovely taking today easy and DH is making supper as I type....although he keeps popping his head around the door every 2 mins to ask advice  I'm beginning to think I might go a little stir crazy with all this resting though - I've signed up to a Love Film trial and Film 4 on demand - currently watching The Help (loved the book), tried to watch Source Code but worried all the action and trains being blown up might not have been relaxing for my embie!

What's everyone else up to? Would be interested in knowing how long everyone is planning on taking it easy for after ET. I booked next week as holiday but don't really want to waste it lying on the sofa when the weather is so gorgeous outside!

Love to all.

Cxxxx


----------



## Julie37

Cat B... what's all this about lying down after putting in the pessaries..?! I've not heard anything about that and so I've not been doing it either!

I only had my ET this morning and I'm already v bored of these 4 walls of my hotel room... can't wait to fly back home on Monday. I've got 2 weeks off work and plan to rest fully for the first week (advised by doc) and then won't be doing much the second week either - too scared to! I'm sure I'll be going out of my mind very soon with all the waiting. Love film is great tho - I shall be doing the same there and maybe a jigsaw or two.

Anyway let's try and make the most of our fellas running around after us - my DP is doing a great job already!!

Julie x


----------



## crystalhearts

Cat B - I've had up to a week off work on previous cycles but it didn't make any difference.  this time I went back the day after ET.  I think you just have to do as much or as little as you feel comfortable with.  x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Ladies, I think the lying down after the pessaries in the front is to stop them falling out before the progesterone can be absorbed into your body, because the front passage isnt as strong as the back passage.  In fact, the back passage postively sucks 'em up!! Oh, sorry, Im feeling a little   loco today!  I really lost it with the miserable lady working in the off licence (DH was buying some bottled beer, I was buying kitkats).  They had the chunky triple choc kit kat and the chunky caramel kit kat.  One was 59p and one was 69p.  Anyway she rang them both in at 69p so I asked her if it was correct (I was still polite at this stage).  She got a bit narky, basically saying they are 69p like it or lump it.  So I said, well they are marked up on the shelf incorrectly.  So she said, "well if you dont want it, put it back", so I said "obviously I want it, Ive picked it up" and she said "well there is no need to be so arsy"  and I said "well I FEEL arsy" and walked out to leave DH to pay for my chocolate.  OMG!!!  What a nightmare I am.  Im gonna have to blame the prednisolone, they say it can give you mood swings.      

Julie37, safe journey home!

CatB, next week is set to continue fine warm and sunny.  If I had time off I would either get myself to the seaside, or would be looking for places to go out for a gentle walk, possibly with pub lunch to break up the journey.  Soak up some necessary Vit D (they are investigating lack of Vit D as a contributor to m/c). 

Claralicious, 5dp3dt means; 5 days past a 3 day transfer.


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I had donor egg FET in Prague at Prague Fertility Centre on Wed (OTD is 7th April). My frosties were just starting day 5 when they were thawed. I had 3 embryos put back as I wanted to up my chances of one sticking around. I was pregnant with the fresh transfer in Dec with one baby but miscarried at 5w4d.

I am going back to work on Monday after a few days of relaxing. I am hoping it will distract me from constantly wondering about symptoms. Only another week until the Easter holidays anyway. ( I am a supply teacher and no work = no money)

I don't have cylogest but Utrogestan pessaries. They are much more awkward to get in as I have to put 2 in three times a day and they are round and the size of a pea. I have found a way of putting them in though, a plastic applicator that came with Preseed is the perfect size to put them in (and I can do 2 at once) and is used like a tampon applicator and then washed each time. Before I thought of these I was scared they would fall out, particularly the lunchtime ones as public toilets aren't the ideal place to put them in!!!!

Hello and babydust to everyone.

Njr26


----------



## Julie37

Welcome Njr26

We have the same OTD, I have had treatment in Spain. How did you find Prague? Let's hope the 2ww goes quickly for us both!

Wishing you lots of luck 

Julie x


----------



## CatB

Grrr - just spent half an hour writing a long reply to everyone and just deleted it!  Will re-type later this evening.  Have a lovely day everyone and welcome Njr26.

xx


----------



## Tabi

Hi Ladeez, I'd like to join you please. I had 1 blast transferred yesterday after ICSI, nothing left to freeze for the second time... OTD is 2nd April apparently (14 days after EC)

Hope you aren't all going too loopy 

Tabi xxx


----------



## njr_26

Hi Julie 37

Prague was a lovely holiday as well as treatment. Lots of interesting things to go and see. The clinic was great as well, actually felt like we got personal treatment by people who care a lot if it works, not like the uk even when you are going private.

Hi to Tabi and everyone else.

It is really difficult to know what symptoms could be PG related and what is the medication. Today my (.)(.) feel bigger and a bit sore but that is probably the Utrogestan (progesterone). I also feel a bit bloated, which could be Estrofem (oestrogen), definitely could not be ovaries as no egg collection took place as this is FET. I am trying not to think about it as I know it will drive me crazy.

Best wishes to everyone

Njr26


----------



## Julie37

Njr26... I know what you mean - I feel the same about the clinic in Spain - a v personal touch and I have not got one negative thing to say about them.
One thing they told me was not to worry at all about any symptoms as period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are the same - I think we just have to wait it out & try our best to relax!

Tabi - welcome and   for you too 

Julie


----------



## weeguapa

Hi lovely ladies,
Hope you're all having a good day and enjoying some lovely sunshine!  Are any of you still abroad? Either living abroad or just there for treatment? Either way, I am so in awe of you for surviving travel or life in another country on top of the stress that this journey brings when your clinic is a 10 min drive away like mine!


I'm not having a great day today    I am so confused about how much or little to do on the 2ww.  I have tried 2 weeks of bed rest - didn't work; one week of bed rest and then back to normal- didn't work; and carrying on as normal - didn't work    So I have no idea what to do right now...  This morning I did 3 loads of washing, changed the bed, tidied up, got dinner sorted and just stopped short of emptying the dishwasher! I then went for a very gentle stroll to sit in the park and read in the sun.  And now I am worrying I have done too much   


DH has not helped matters at all by strolling in after a morning on the golf course, followed by watching his football team lose (consequent foul mood) and making a comment about the bin I was emptying as he came in smelling bad! This just led to a stupid shouting match, which ended in me in tears and him disappearing off to hide in the bedroom.  Why is it when I need him the most, both emotionally and to help around the house, he does the opposite?? I feel like this sounds really selfish and I know this is incredibly difficult for him too, but I just feel so alone    And he is disappearing off away with work again tomorrow and won't be back til Friday.  My family are all 100s of miles away and I am finding it difficult to tell friends this time...too many horrible moments of having to break the bad news in the past.  It gets exhausting holding everyone else's hopes and expectations too...


I'm so sorry for the big long moan!!! Thank you for 'listening' though.  I feel better for writing it all down.
Sorry for no personals....I think this post is probably long enough!

  X


----------



## Julie37

Weeguapa... 

Sorry yr having such a bad day. Men can be very selfish at the best of times. I'm positive though that yr hubby is just trying to cope with the situation in his own way...unfortunately it may not be in a particularly helpful way for you!  They are very different creatures to us and often don't understand why we get so angry at what appears to be the smallest of things (of course it's really about everything getting on top of us & struggling to cope with it all). I often burst into tears & know my DP is not really understanding why. But I have come to the conclusion that we just have to keep talking to them. Explain to yr hubby that he doesn't have to fully understand WHY you get so mad and upset (at what may appear to be random times to him) but that you just need him to take it on the chin & hold you. I think my DP is realising this & is getting better at it... so I'm sure there's hope for yours.  Make sure you talk to him before he leaves tomo so u dont spend the week worrying about that too.

In answer to yr other points... I just came over to Barcelona for a week for my treatment. It's been a long week - hasnt felt like a holiday - just lots of waiting but it's all done now.

If only we knew the answer about what to do/not to do in the 2ww. My doc said to rest the first week but I also know that doesn't mean it's gonna work. You said yourself you've tried everything before so I guess just listen to yr body and dont go crazy lugging stuff round etc!

Sending u a big hug and lots of luck

Julie


----------



## crystalhearts

njr26 - I'm on utrogestan too.  In the past I've been on 6 pessaries at bedtime but the ones this time are double the dose and sort of egg shaped so I only have to insert 3.  

weeguapa - I know exactly how you feel.  My DH isn't being particularly supportive at the mo either.  Last night I had a horrible dream that he jacked in work and left me as he'd had enough of everything.  I told him about it this morning and he just laughed when I really needed a cuddle and him to tell me there was no chance of that happening.  It was so real and horrible and I wanted some reassurance.  I least I can come on here and check in with all you lovely ladies.  Take care. xx

I've been getting slight cramps today so am hoping it's implantation, but who knows....


----------



## angela123

Hi Ladies, I hope I can join you..... I am 1 dp5dt with DEIVF (like you Julie) at reprofit, 2x grade 1 Extended Blasts on board...OTD 5th April... I really need to join you ladies as even though I am  bit of a veteran at this ( 5th time) I FLIPPPIN HATE THE DREADED 2WW!!!!!!!! seriously i will do anything to make the next week as bearable as possible and I need you ladies to help me keep my sanity....

I feel your pain sisters when it come to less than supportive DHs....I have had DH on vits and sups, no drinking no smoking since Xmas, and i believe me it has helped with 2 extending blasts on board...however since his bit has been done he has been smoking cigars and drinking like a sailor on leave!!!!!!! hmmmmmm


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi - just checked in here and it must be the weather or something. My DH has been a nightmare today too. I asked for some support in doing my Ovitrelle injection today, as I have been known to inject too much before (!) and when not much came out I was worried I'd done it wrong. So I got all upset and called the consultant. He reassured me that it was a small dose anyway. All DH could care about was his burned toast! That made me more upset and in the end DH called the consultant to double check. I wish he'd done that in the first place. Then I was getting myself even more worked up that I would have ruined everything with all the stress...so not a good day.

Weeguapa - like you I am so confused about what to do/not to do on the 2WW. I'm back to work tomorrow but just need to manage my stress levels as best I can. My body seems to be telling me when enough is enough as I basically fall asleep!

Love to all xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments!! I am really sorry to hear about the rubbish DH/DP theme of today    I'm feeling a lot better now and my DH has just "cooked" dinner. I say "cooked" because he got it out the oven and put it on a plate and in his world, that counts as cooking    I will let him have this one tonight though...  Girl nextdoor, angela123 and crystal hearts, hope yours start to behave better very soon    And thank you julie37 for the inspiration!


Are any of you on clexane? I had to have 3 attempts at my jag tonight....the first two really hurt when I tried to put it in and I couldn't get the needle in all the way.  So weird! I seem to have a much tougher right side to my tummy....not sure if this is something I should worry about?!


Also just wondering if anyone else is peeing constantly? I think it's maybe the cyclogest? My tummy has not been happy the last couple of days, going from being constipated to the (TMI, sorry) complete opposite...  Not nice.  I tried some coconut water for rehydration today.  Didnt love it, but I think it helped.  I had to have the one with pineapple in cos the original is disgusting! It's supposed to contain lots of really good natural electrolytes though, so should be just what we need at the mo.


Girl nextdoor - I am back to work tomorrow too and really dreading it    I think the distraction will be good, but I have the most evil, unsupportive manager in the world, so the whole Tx thing is a big secret....she found out about it before and has used it against me in more than one way....it has been AWFUL.  How are you feeling about going back? Wishing you lots of luck!


Hope everyone else is good and the Sunday night blues aren't kicking in.  I am so glad for homeland on channel 4....amazing programme to end the weekend    xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Well at least you got your dinner cooked for you. DH is working but probably a good thing that he stays out of my way for now  

I'm not on clexane sorry. But I have OD'd on progesterone today! But doctor thinks it is fine.

I have been constipated then the opposite too! It's either the drugs or the nerves...

Pineapple juice is supposed to be good for implantation (a small glass a day) so you're probably getting a double whammy with the coconut & pineapple - good work!

In a way I'm looking forward to going back to work for the distraction but my TX is secret too. Although my boss might have twigged. He's generally pretty good though. I feel bad that yours is unsupportive. Some people are unbelievable aren't they!? Good luck anyway though and just think it will make things go quicker before OTD!

Totally agree on the Homeland front. Also Titanic starts tonight so that's Sky plussed!

Have a great week ladies x


----------



## angela123

weequapa, hubby with beer and top gear......so beans on toast for me... but had a big roast at my mums today so not doing too bad...

As for clexane, I am on week 3 of taking it and yes it does get much more sore the longer you do it...you should see some of my briuses  yiekkkkes!!!!

also back at work tommorrow...... like you hoping to take my mind off you know what, but we shall see.
OMG love homeland...took all series 1 to czech republic ......gets even better!!!!

hoping all 2wwers are doing well angela xx


----------



## angela123

weequapa, hubby with beer and top gear......so beans on toast for me... but had a big roast at my mums today so not doing too bad...

As for clexane, I am on week 3 of taking it and yes it does get much more sore the longer you do it...you should see some of my briuses  yiekkkkes!!!!

also back at work tommorrow...... like you hoping to take my mind off you know what, but we shall see.
OMG love homeland...took all series 1 to czech republic ......gets even better!!!!

hoping all 2wwers are doing well angela xx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi everyone, hope you have all enjoyed this wonderful warm sunny day.

weeguapa - Im on cleaxane.  I definately notice that I seem to have some tougher spots on my tummy, I think they are mainly on my left.  I noticed the needle for the clexane is slightly fatter than the one I was using for the d/r & stimming injections and I think that is why its a bit tougher to get it in.  You know when you squeeze your inch of skin and then press the plunger...? ... well I can sort of feel like bubbles going in.  Do you get this?  My tummy looks horrible, all shades of black, blue, green, yellow, purple and the odd blood blister. 

girl nextdoor, angela123 - Might have to check out 'Homeland', it seems popular.  Im a bit sad, I cram the planner up with Neighbours and Home and Away and then sit and watch 'em back to back, and Im 40 years old!  I love 'house' as well.

angela123, I managed to get my DH on vitamins and to cut back on the alcohol.  Last week he said to me 'I feel so much better I dont think Im going to drink as much in the future' (he has 2 bottled beers a night), but like yours, sure enough as soon as he had done his bit he celebrated with a couple of beers and has been celebrating every night since!

claralicious - got any nice plans for your birthday on tuesday?

AFM - I hardly want to say this in case I jinx it, but today I felt the tiniest bit nauseous for an hour or so.  Im 4dp5dt.     let it be my body reacting to HCG coming cos my dots are implanting and growing, and not me just bringing it on myself cos I want it to happen     On the down side, my boobs are not the tiniest bit tender.  So difficult not to read anything into absolutely everything.


----------



## XXDDxx

Mandimoo.
Iv been feeling sick aswell, I was almost sick when I was brushing my teeth this morn. I no its far too early for me thou  I still can't help but wonder. Xxxx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Hello my lovelies, 

Wow, what a lot of activity on this thread!!!! I'm just checking really as am in bed, but will do personals tomorrow - promise. 

Been a difficult weekend for me really, I'm still feeling pretty much terrible. I'm finding it hard to get enough food on board too as I'm so painfully full after eating. Really hoping that this passes soon. 

On the plus side, my husband has been an utter Gem since Egg Collection on Tuesday as I've really not been able to do much at all - walking to the loo exhausts me - so he's been cooking, cleaning and keeping my spirits up. 

Anyway, going to try to get some sleep now 

Love and baby dust to one and all, 

Dizzy xxx


----------



## annan1975

Hi,

mandimoo and donna - it's hard not to start getting your hopes up when you spot anything resembling a symptom.  I began feeling light-headed on day 2 and was convinced it was a sign of good things.  However, my progesterone is still only 11 so no sore boobs or nausea for me.

angela, girlnextdoor, weeguapa and crystalhearts - hope your husbands have mended their ways.  Bless them, I don't think they realise just how crazy the 2ww drives us.  Though their bit's over and done with, I think they forget that we're actually making our way through the toughest part of it all.

Afm - Yesterday was truly horrendous!  While out for coffee with a friend I got a message from home saying that my lovely, kind, beautiful auntie had passed away.  She'd been sick for a long time and I knew it was only a matter of days/weeks, but I don't think you can be ever be prepared, not really.  Living in Dubai, I can't even be there for my mum and my granny - that's the hardest part of all.
As if that wasn't bad enough, I also had to have my bits swabbed as it looks like I may have an infection.  To top it all, I read that stress can inhibit progesterone production!  I think someone up there is having tremedous fun at my expense.
So sorry for the negative post.  Weeguapa, hope your first day back goes well.  Best wishes and baby dust to you all.


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

I am sorry to bring negativity to this thread but my mother died of a heart attack yesterday after spending just over 2 weeks in hospital because her bone marrow wasn't making enough blood. my Dad  and I were with her at the end but she never regained consciousness.

I don't hold out much hope of this treatment working now as I am so upset and stressed.

Hope you are all OK.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## Emma02

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear your sad news njr_26. I can't even imagine what you must be going through. There are no words that will make the pain away, but don't lose hope. Xxxxxx

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Oh njr_26...I am so sorry to hear your sad news   take good care of yourself and your family and the rest will take care of itself too...remember babies are made every day in the very worst of situations around the world.


I will be thinking of you.


Hope everyone else is ok today    xx


----------



## Emma02

So sorry to hear your news too Annan1975, it's truly a horrible time, especially not being close to family.  Just keep your chin up honey.

Fingers crossed all goes ok and you don't have an infection.

Xxx


----------



## Tabi

So sorry njr_62, you must be feeling awful I hope you have lots of your loved ones around.. I hope there is a happier story for you in 9 months time xx


----------



## Nehas

This is my 3rd IVF cycle . Today is my 7dpt and I will be testing on 2nd april . Please add me to the list.
fingers crossed.


----------



## weeguapa

Annan - just saw your post from earlier - not sure how i missed it before.  So, so sorry for your sad news too.
Take care of yourself xx


----------



## angela123

njr_26 
I am so so sorry to hear of your loss...no words can help what your going through...so please know my thoughts are with you... try to keep some postive baby thoughts...Hard i know xxxxxxx

annan1975 so sorry you are far away....when you feel the need to be home at this sad time.....be strong xxxxxx

AFM reprofit mailed to say no frosties...gutted really hoped for some to go back for.....


----------



## Julie37

Just a quick note to say Annan & Njr26 I'm also so sorry to hear your sad news...thinking of you...Julie x


----------



## XXDDxx

So sorry to hear ur bad news girls. Hope uz r ok. Big hugs8xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Can I ask - is any1 feeling sick? I'm wondering if its the pessaries? Xxxx


----------



## Julie37

Ladies...I was just wondering what dietary advice has been given to you (if any) for the 2ww...  I may be opening up a can of worms here but I'm curious if clinics tend to advise the same things or not.  I was told from the very start of treatment to drink 1 litre of milk a day which I have been doing.  Also been told to try and have lots of protein, eat 3 meals a day, not to snack between meals if possible and if I have tosnack to have protein e.g. a peice of cheese or meat.  If wanting to have something sugary/sweet to have it as part of a meal (rather than a snack) - something to do with insulin levels as it can take something or other away from the major organs including the uterus (I think I got that right?!) ....

Julie


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey ladies may I join you? Had ET today, testing 9/4/2012

Had 1 embie in, bit slow apprently, 3 cells at 8am this morning, 2/3 day transfer.

) xxx good luck everyone


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

can i please join had FET transfer today

Hello everyone hope your all OK and enjoying the sun.  

I am currently PUPO with 2 great quality embies 2DT and test on 11th April they thawed all 3 frosties and one didn't make it and lost its cells but the other 2 thawed perfectly and are great quality I'm now at home resting and DP is running round for me bless him hope the   dont go to slow


----------



## crystalhearts

Annan 1975 and njr26 - so sorry for your loss.  I really don't know what else to say except I'm thinking of you both and hope you still come out of this 2ww with a positive.  You both deserve one. xx

Hubby has redeemed himself slightly today by buying me a huge bunch of flowers.  I came home from work as soon as I could as I was so tired and weak - kept feeling like my legs were going to give way.

welcome to all the new girls to this thread.  wishing everyone a speedy 2ww and positive outcomes.  tones of baby dust. x


----------



## crystalhearts

Donna - meant to say, I've no sick feelings - just tired and a dull ache in my abdomen.

Julie 37 - I haven't been given any particular dietary advice - I'm just trying to eat healthily and am taking my supplements.  the advice you've been given seems sensible to me though.  Good luck. x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey Jemma. Congrats on carrying the embies! How many cells did they have?

Be testing same time as you by a day or two. Look forward to getting to know you xxxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

abbey_elizabeth88 i didn't get told what cells they where just that they where great quality embryos i should have asked really but totally forgot with everything going on i will probs test couple days early anyway as i did before on first cycle but had a chemical pg my transfer was at bourn hall cambridge


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Aw, I got a photo of my embie lol very surreal lol xxxx


----------



## butterfeena

XXDonnaXX funyy you should mention it but have just started feeling nauseous this evening though I know its too early for it to be a pregnancy symptom, probably is the pessaries as they mess around with your digestive system - I've been plugged up a bit (tmi) and bloated.


----------



## XXDDxx

Oh change to the back hun, it has the opposite affect! Lol. Xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Sure it does but been told that up the foof is best!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey butterfeena  lovely to see a friendly face in here!! Lol so the 2ww begins! Xxx


----------



## Touty

Hi... could you please add me to this thread... I had ET on Thursday 22nd so OTD is 2nd April, it really cannot come some enough.  
I am having slight pain not as bad as menstrual pain and i;m sure that implantation would have already occured if its worked.


----------



## weeguapa

hi everyone!
wow...a busy thread today!  welcome new ladies and congratulations on joining the PUPO club   


njr_26 and annan - i have been thinking about you all day   


angela123 - so sorry to hear you didn't get your frosties    hopefully you won't need any though!!


XXDONNAXX - i have had some nausea on and off.  and a dodgy tummy.  i'm not sure if it's the drug combo, but seems to be mostly after i eat and when i wake up in the morning.  hope you're feeling ok...


Julie37 - i have been given similar dietary advice to you, although more from my acupuncturist than the clinic.  she recommends high protein and lots of blood nourishing foods (like lentils, according to dr google).  that just apparently helps to sustain the healthy endometrium.  i think highly processed foods with lots of sugar can have an opposite effect on metabolism in general.  so i have had lots of chicken!  which i had been doing on weight watchers anyway cos it's so mean with the carbs in comparison!  i have also been drinking a glass of whole milk each morning with my tablets - can't face eating that early, so am hoping the milk is good enough.  i gave up caffeine about 6 months ago and that has made a big difference to my energy levels and just general sense of well being.  whether any of this will actually impact on my ability to get pregnant, i have no idea.  but it helps me to feel a bit more in control.  how are you finding it??


crystalhearts - how are you feeling now??  sounds like work was exhausting.  hope you're ok.  very glad to hear your DH is working hard to look after you    mine has disappeared to aberdeen on business...probably for the best    i am waiting for my skype date with him so i can show him the MASSIVE bruise i have from last night's clexane!  seriously, it is the size of the palm of my hand and bright purple.  that has never happened before!  i got a bit scared and phoned the clinic, but got the useless nurse (there's only one, but she is hopeless).  she told me just to inject the other side.  amazing...never would have thought of that?!!


hope everyone else has had a lovely, sunny monday.  i survived the return to work.  the weekend can't come soon enough though.  although then it will be time to test and that thought terrifies me!!!  how many dp5dt have people been advised to test?  mine seems a long wait at 13dp5dt...?


 xx


----------



## crystalhearts

weeguapa - I had a nap earlier so am feeling better.  I'm off to bed in two minutes and will do my zita west relaxation/visualisation in bed so hopefully will get a good night's sleep.  That bruise sounds nasty! I've heard arnica is very good for bruising - the cream or homeopathic remedy.  

I'm beginning to think that my clinic gives out the longest 2ww ever - 14dp5dt.  Everyone else seems to be testing much earlier.  I always wait and do it when I'm told though as I couldn't bear getting a false result.  roll on the 4th April.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all can I join in here please ? 

Pinkcat please can u add me to The hof page please  ? My treatment is ivf And I had one 3AA blastocyst embie put bk today and my OTD is April 5th so 10 days from now x


----------



## CatB

Morning lovelies,

Wow this has been busy - I don't think I can keep up! Welcome to all the new ladies - I wish you all the very best over the next 2 weeks. This is such a lovely thread.

*Njr* - so very sorry to hear your sad news. Please don't give up just yet. I remember reading a blog by a woman undergoing IVF who had a very close family member die while she was on her 2ww. She still got her BFP. There is always hope, however impossible it may seem at the moment.

*Annan* - I'm so sorry to hear about your auntie. I really hope you're getting the support you need. You and Njr are in my thoughts.

*Crystalhearts* - I'm glad your DH redeemed himself and hope everyone else's DP's/DH's are mending their ways! I feel very lucky that my DH has been so supportive but we have had our moments. I ended up threatening to divorce him in Waitrose when my Buserelin side effects were at their worst - he had picked up the wrong type of fish and then walked away when I shouted at him (probably thinking get me away from this loony woman)! Anyway, I chased after him and said either he needed to leave the shop immediately or I would. I then promptly burst in to tears! Makes me cringe writing it now but just goes to show how much of an emotional rollercoaster IVF is, especially with all the extreme hormones we have pumping through our system. I often wonder how our DH/P's would cope if they had to go through it!

*Julie 37* - I've been going to Zita West for acupuncture and their nutritional advice is similar to yours; no sugar, refined foods, cakes, white bread etc. Increase protein intake (lots of eggs, chicken, fish), make sure snacks include protein, no low fat food(!), no processed or microwaved food, 7-8 portions of fruit and veg a day, 2-3 litres water, no caffeine, no alcohol and organic meat and dairy wherever possible. Also my acupuncturist said to avoid cold foods and have at least 1 warm / hot meal a day and to incorporate lots of lentils etc I've also been eating my own body weight in brazil nuts!

I think you're right about the insulin levels, apparently the sugar high and subsequent drop can affect hormone levels. They've said sweet food, occasionally tagged on to the end of a meal is alright. Unsurprisingly even though our food shops no longer contain alcohol, they have sky rocketed in price! Having said all of that I asked my NHS clinic where I've had the treatment and they've given no dietary advice whatsoever and said to eat healthily. I've erred on the side of caution and followed ZW's advice although I did treat myself to a pizza express pizza for my birthday last week and a lemon tart over the weekend  I can also throughly recommend the Naked fruit bars (especially the berry fruits and apple ones) which you can get at Tescos and W'rose. They satisfy my sweet cravings, are full of goodness AND count as one of your five a day!

*Donna* - I've not had any sick feelings...I did have a few twinges / cramps yesterday but nothing since and I wonder if it's a little early for implantation...I had 2 day ET on Friday... I was dizzy when I got out of bed this morning but again, I think it's a little too early to read anything in to that.

Re the how much / how little to do debate - I do think you just need to follow your instinct and it's probably different for everyone. I started a new job is Jan which is very demanding and because I've not told anyone at work about the TX I thought it safer to take a week's annual leave in case I got too stressed. So I'm taking it fairly easy - watching the flat slowly turn in to a bomb site as although my DH has said he will do the housework....I don't think we have the same standards 

Right - just realised this has turned in to a MEGA post - see what happens when you don't log on for a day! Hope everyone else is very well and that I've not missed anyone.

Love to all.

Cxx


----------



## njr_26

Thank you ladies for your kind words. We are coping one day at a time, but it is hard. I know my Mum really wanted this treatment to work so I will think positive, but it is hard.

I think I must win the long 2WW as my clinic has a 17 day wait from ET, not sure why, but at least it won't be a false negative. I won't be testing early because of this risk. This is my 5th 2WW anyway (8th if you count IUI) so I am trying not to think about it. I know the last 2-3 days are the worst, but if I get this far without the AF appearing I will have some hope. Only ever got to day 12 of 2WW with my own eggs.

Babydust to all

Njr26


----------



## ayshea

Hello - can I be added please?
I had two blasties put back in yesterday morning - so my test date is the 6th April.
Thank you
Ayshea x


----------



## Lynley

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you on this thread please.  Had ET on satuday, test date is 6th April - Good Friday, hoping for a GOOD result!!!  

Hope you are all well.  Hubby and I have come away for a few days holiday to a lush hotel in the UK - we certainly picked the best weather!!

Hope you are all doing well.  What are your top tips for the 2ww??

I'm just trying to relax, eat well and forget about 6th April.

I sadly didnt get any embies frozen,which amazed me.  I had 15 eggs collected, 12 fertilised and only one got to blast on day 5, with 3 other potentials for day 6 but they didnt make it!  It really did show my that its all about quality and not about numbers! 

Keep well everyone and look forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## CatB

Hi Ashea and Lynley,

Congratulations on your blast(s).  Lots of luck to you both.

Lynley -  I think trying to relax and eat well is as much as you can do.  I'd recommend doing a positive visualisation CD or similar. Zita West has one for the 2 ww that a few of the other ladies are using.  I really feel listening to it every day helps to relax me and keep me positive.  Other than that I'm trying to watch lots of feel good films to get those endorphins going and just generally take it easy, but also book in time with friends / family so I've some distractions and things in the diary to look forward.  Oh, and all the usual things, plenty of sleep and water, no caffeine, lots of protein etc

Your min-break is a very good idea.  Hope you're having a lovely time - you've definitely lucked out with the amazing weather!  I test on 4th April and our 1st year wedding anniversary is on Easter Sunday so we're off to a lovely hotel for Easter weekend.  If it's good news (and I'm keeping everything crossed it will be) I'll be watching DH celebrate with some fizz and if not, I'll be drowning my sorrows for sure!

Cx


----------



## angela123

Hi Ladies,
finding this week very hard DH away at work..... maybe a good thing .....back to work this cycle was a secret...so nobody knows at work... but good to take my mind of things but the drugs are making me well spaced out....more dippy than usual....if thats is possible.....anyone got any symptom's yet? ME NOTHING.....no implant bleed nothing ....trying not to worry about it..

love ange xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ange.

I haven't had an implantation bleed either, iv only had slight grumbles in my tummy but nothing really. Iv been feeling really sick but putting that down to nerves. I was convinced it had worked yesterday and today I'm convinced it hasn't worked . 

Is anyone testing early? I have a drawer full of tests and I'm trying to ignore them.

Hope u are all holding up ok.


Donna. Xxxxxx


----------



## CatB

Ange, I've had no symptoms either, trying not to read something in to nothing but it's not easy...sorry your DH is away at the moment although at least you can get some pampering time to yourself.  

I've also kept my IVF/ICSI a secret from work.  It's hard isn't it?  I managed to get early morning scans but I'm sure going to the loo every other minute and coming out sniffing after taking the buserelin looked a little suspicious...!

Donna, you will drive yourself nuts thinking like that - you have to keep positive!  I've not decided what to do re testing early.  I had a 2DT on Friday so officially it's Wednesday 4th but I really don't think I can hold out that long.  I've normally got a shortish cycle and AF normally comes around 12 days after Ov...don 't know if things will be different with this cycle though?  My absolute worst nightmare is finding out hat it hasn't worked by AF turning up early when I'm at work and not being able to get upset.  The problem is my DH has a job interview on Monday eve and he doesn't want me to test before then in case he gets upset (if  it's not good news)!  So I might go for Mon eve - but I always thought it had to be first urine of the day?!

Btw - Boots have got buy one get one half price on digital tests!  So I've gone twin packs of first response and clear blue digital!

Hope everyone else is bearing up ok.  

Cxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Hi Ladies

Ah the testing conundrum! My clinic gives OTD as 16 days after EC so even though I also had a 2dt on Friday my OTD isn't until 6 April. However I have a 12 hour film shoot I'm supposed to be at the day before and can't decide whether to wait until OTD as if I test earlier and get a +ve I'll not want to do a 12 hour day and if I get a -ve I might not be able to cope with it. Equally it might take my mind off it if I go and stick to OTD! Argghhhhh!!!!


----------



## butterfeena

PS No implantation bleed for me either - was told embie would implant 4-5 days after ET so reckon that brings me to today or tomorrow, but not everyone has an implantation bleed of course.


----------



## CatB

Butterfeena, there is no easy answer is there!  Dammed if we do and dammed if we don't it seems. That does seem like a long wait though...am really hoping implantation can happen without symptoms.  Have you had any cramps or twinges yet?...


----------



## butterfeena

HI CatB - yes and no - some cramps and twinges every day but then a lot of yesterday nothing and most of today nothing. I also don't heal well so with all the prodding and poking and bloating from the drugs it doesn't surprise me that I have them.


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Hi girls with my first ivf I got a bfp which ended in a chemical but I didn't get any implantation bleeding just cramps twinges odd sickness and sore boobs is what I had whit first cycle am now doing a fet had transfer yesterday so symptoms for me yet only a few cramps which could be the progynva or crione x


----------



## Tabi

No symptoms or bleeding for me yet either!! I suppose it's early days for me being only 3dp5dt - I keep wanting to feel sick or dizzy, no symptoms are really annoying!!!

X


----------



## annan1975

Oh no, what happened to my post!

Thanks for all your kind words.  Spoke to my mum today and am feeling much better for it.

Njr - am so sorry to hear of your sad, sad news.   for a positive result for you and your family.

donna - I know how it feels to be convinced of success one day and failure the next.  Angela's right, it's a sure road to madness.  I don't know about you, but I'm well on the way!

catb and ange - symptoms or no symptoms, I don't know which is worst.  Every symptom I've had can be attributed to the cyclogest but that doesn't stop me getting a little carried away from time to time.

lynley - sorry you didn't get any extra embies, fingers crossed you don't need any.

weeguapa - hope the bruising has faded a bit.   the working week flies by for you.

Everyone else - hope you're well, sending babydust to you all.

Afm - have decided to go ahead with tomorrow's beta - the clinc tests on days 8 and 12.  I'm really nervous about it (so much so I thought about refusing it) as I only managed an hcg of 0.1 last time round.  This time tomorrow I guess I'll no something either way.  To be honest, I think my brain is totally fried - I can't for the life of me remember if I took my lunch time dose of progyluton!  As my estogen levels have been good to date do you think it would be ok to miss one?


----------



## CatB

Tabi - I know what you mean - I think I've just imagined feeling dizzy - my mind is starting to play tricks on me!

Butterfeena - like you I have reacted badly to pretty much all aspects of the tx so far.  I felt terrible for about 4 days after EC so in some ways being symptom free is a relief as at least the bloating and tummy pain has gone!

Annan - so pleased to hear you are feeling a bit better.  I can't comment on the progyluton as I've not come across it before, but did want to wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow.  Will keep everything crossed for you  

Cx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all x 

How is everyone on this beautiful day ? 

Butterfeena: my clinic test 15 days after ec xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

What a stunning day indeed!!

Any success stories with slow growing embie? 3 cell ET?

Would like to hear from anyone, had 1 egg, fertilised, went I'm for 3 DT, told was going ok, just slow. Was 3 cells when they photographed it at 8am on third day, being monday, Was fertilised the Friday after 1pm time.

Trying to be positive xxx


----------



## weeguapa

hi lovely ladies in waiting   
how are you all?  doesn't the sunshine just make everything feel better?  


not sure if that works for you annan....do you have sunshine every day out there?!  how are you feeling today?  i want to wish you lots and lots of luck for your beta tomorrow.  are they just looking for progesterone levels?  or HGC too?  i really hope it goes ok.  let us know how you get on   


crystal hearts - did you get a good sleep last night?  hope zita gave you nice dreams    i did her 2WW one yesterday instead of the post-transfer one.  i was a bit disappointed that it was virtually the same.  will give it another go tonight though.  like you, i have always waited for OTD...something about not wanting to tempt fate    but it hasn't worked out for me before, so i might just test early this time, at home, with DH, rather than waiting for a day when i have to be at sucky work   


CatB - hope your work is going ok and you are able to find some time to relax.  i managed to relocate a meeting to outside a lovely cafe this afternoon...what a bonus!  i really, really miss having a supportive line manager though.  what a difference that makes!  oh and i think your potential grounds for divorce in waitrose were absolutely justified!  don't they know they have to be perfect at the mo?  and mind-readers.  i hope your DH gets on ok at his job interview....what a stressful time!  i had a 2nd interview for the job i'm in just now on the day i got AF after my 4th FET (2 days before OTD i think).  i really went into that interview with a f*** it attitude, didn't give a s***, which i think potentially worked in my favour!  i have heard that testing in the morning gives a clearer result cos there is usually more HGC in the urine then, so you are less likely to have a false negative.


njr_26 - lovely to hear from you.  i hope you get to day 12 and beyond    


lynley - welcome!  and i totally agree with your quality not quantity theory.  i counted the other day and realised i have had a total of 27 embryos and the last 2 are inside right now, hopefully growing strong, but that means there were 25 that didn't work out.  i    i have the good quality ones with me right now...


angela123, xxdonnaxx and butterfeena - no sign of implantation bleed for me either, but i think they can be tiny, so easy to miss.  or not come at all.  i had a couple of little bleeds/brown spotting on previous FETs and i am sure it was the crinone.  it did give me false hope at the time, so i am happier to be on cyclogest instead this time, with no spotting.


abbey_elizabeth88 - hope your little 3-cell is growing strong!  the embryologist at my clinic always says she has seen pregnancies from 2-cell fragmented embryos, so there is always hope.  i have heard success stories on here too from smaller embryos.  so keep positive, keep hoping!!


hi to anyone else i've missed....it takes so long to catch up with everyone and, as much as i'd like to keep typing, i am sure you have heard enough from me already!!  and it's almost time for the evil clexane....will see if i can generate another super bruise!


xx


ps...has anyone been feeling a bit over-emotional??  i nearly cried at work today when the other girls in my room were all leaving to go for lunch in the park and they didn't ask if i wanted to come....does that sound totally irrational?!  i guess i just feel so vulnerable at the moment and that sense of being left out was horrible!  probably relates to some awful school experience, but i wouldn't normally cry about something like that


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Ladies, Ive been checking in on you all via my phone, but this is the first chance to get the lappy for a while.

njr and annan - Truly saddened by the terrible news you have both endured.  Thinking of you both and sending  

Hi and welcome to the   that is the 2WW to touty, 8868, ayshea, Lynley and hope I didnt miss anyone when I was scrolling thru x x

Lynley, I had a similar result to you, 18 eggs, 10 fertilised, 9 to choose from on ET day.  I had 2 put back but none of my others made it thru the night so we didn't make any frosties.

Ange, donna, catb, butterfeena, tabby - you can add me to the list of 'no implantation bleeders'    Im at 6dp5dt.

Annan - good luck for your beta tomorrow    .  Im seriously considering a HPT right now.

As for other symptoms - up until Sunday I was convinced it hadn't worked and that my 2 little dots that came home died overnight with the other 7 I left at the clinic.  Then, on Sunday (4dp5dt) I felt a bit 'funny'.  Kind of like I might just about be on the very edge of starting to feel, just slightly nauseous.  When it came back on Monday I just thought "OMG, its worked".  Today, I feel normal again and when I wipe Im sure there is a slight discoloration, a bit like what happens before your AF starts.  So now I dont think its worked again.  

Can anyone clarify for me why we are advised not to test early?  Is it purely in case of false positive?


----------



## XXDDxx

Mandimoo.
I'm with u on the testing early I no I will start testing on thur. Yeah I think its oncase its still the trigger shot giving u a false positive, I done a test friday and it was positive and the done 1 again on sunday and it was neg. 

I think its totally normal to feel so emotional at the moment, you have so much to deal with with the 2ww the slightest thing is bound to set u off hun. Grr to the girls that never invited you to lunch. Xxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Isn't it also so we don't get a false negative as HCG can change and rise so quickly? My clinic is 16 days past EC but I know others are 14 and 15 so assume that is okay too. Blastocysts can take up to 6 days to implant apparently.


----------



## XXDDxx

Sorry that last bit was for weeguapa: 
h


----------



## butterfeena

Weeguapa, grrrr to them from me too.


----------



## mandimoo

weeguapa - booo to the girls in the office! That would have made me want to cry on a _good_ day!


----------



## mandimoo

.... so back to my earlier query about early testing.  

I did a HPT 4 days after my trigger shot (and 1 day before ET) and it was negative.  So Im guessing there is no chance of a false positive at this stage?

.... and although I dont want to face a BFN, I can reassure myself that its still early days, right?


----------



## XXDDxx

Mandimoo.
Only u no what's best for u. I think I will feel better testing early as it would kind of prepare me and it wouldn't be such a shock on my test day if it was a bfn, I'm also working on my test day. Xxxx


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

Sorry, no time for personals but I wish everybody the best.

I will not be testing early as it could a false negative and that would be really upsetting. When I got my BFP last time it was only a feint line on the day before OTD which was 16d post ET so I don't think I would have got a good result after only 10 days. 

Do what you think best, but if it is negative when you test early don't give up hope.

Babydust to everyone.

Njr26


----------



## CatB

Morning All,

I am loving this weather - long may it continue! How is everyone doing?

*Weeguapa* - I agree with Mandimoo - I would have cried if that had happened to me, 2ww or no 2ww! Maybe give them the benefit of the doubt though?...people can just sometimes be very thoughtless and unaware. Good news about your meeting - the sunshine really does make everything better. And great news about your interview attitude! I'm back to work next week but have been catching up on emails and already feeling a little stressed about going back. I love my job but it's so full on and I know how much will be waiting for me on Monday. Anyway *takes deep breath and tries not to think about it* Thanks for the good wishes on DH's interview - it sounds very intense; feedback from first interview with a business psychologist, psychometric testing and then a presentation! You would think we both work in the city rather than for charities!

*Mandimoo* - I think your symptoms sound promising - that slight discolouration sounds like a common one. I feel like I'm slowly losing my mind - am I really dizzy / nauseous - am I imagining it or is it just the cylogest Fingers crossed for you.

*Abbey-Elizabeth88* - I've got just the one embie too - am working on the basis that it really, really wants to be our baby  Oh dear, typing that just made me a bit teary... I'm actually the opposite to you, ours was 5 cells on D2 and a fast grower. Apparently fast growing embies can have abnormalities so just trying to put that to the back of mind and focus on the success stories out there of women in similar situations. I reckon yours is developing just perfectly - taking his / her time to make sure s/he's absolutely perfect 

*Donna* - I agree about testing early and feeling prepared...I think I'm going to go for Mon eve - test day is meant to be Weds so I reckon a FR test should be fairly accurate....?

*njr_26 and Annan* - How are you both holding up? Thinking of you.

*Dizzy* - How are you doing? Are you feeling better? Hope your DH is still being a gem  Mine is being lovely and is googling 2 ww symptoms too bless him - I also caught him reading the 'Male Perspective' chapter in the Zita West IVF book as well as the '2 WW' chapter. He's wrapping me up in cotton wool so much, he's treating me as if I am pregnant already! We're both really in to Homeland too but haven't watched Sunday's yet as he's worried that if it gets scary / tense my body will get flooded with cortisol...so it's a diet of rom coms etc for me. Roll on for the Good Wife tomorrow though! Reckon that should be alright, especially as I have a bit of a soft spot for Will.... 

*Julie37* - How are you? Is it good to be home?

Sorry not to name check everyone - hello to all and sending lots of sticky and positive vibes.

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mandimoo I had a trigger shot for ec of 1500iu ovitrelle and on day of transfers I tested and it was negative so that's five days after. I had another ovitrelle shot straight after et ( apparently it helps the embie snuggle in ) of 1500iu and I tested today 2dp5dt and it was negative so I wouldn't get a flakes negative/positive if I was to test early . I don't know if I will test early ( it's way to early yet for me lol ) but I just wanted to see how long it takes to get out of system lol


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,
could i join you please, 4dp5dt, and im finally climbing the walls,otd is 2nd april, im conviced its not worked, yesterday i was  .....iv got not signs iver, not sure if good or bad,every min is a long min, i was trying to go it alone this cycle but im finally needing hands to hold,  
i tested the morning to see if hcg is still around and i got a neg so i guess its gone, i think implantion is starting as i have alist which i will post for you girls to read and no when to test, if you dont wish to wait tell test day, 
i really dont no if i will wait tell test day, or start testing from friday, 
look forward to getting to no you all,      for everyone, xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies, hope you're all well! I haven't done an update in a while, but have been coming on daily to keep updated.  

I am now 7dp3dt and felt a little nauseous after my cup of tea and a little dizzy. I keep telling myself that it's is way too early for any signs, but is it?  I have had no implantation bleeding tho. My OTD is 4th April, but don't know if I should be testing early!!

I am trying not to think about it too much as it is driving me crazy and feel a little emotional like you Weeguapa. I sobbed last night over nothing and DH said it might be a good sign that I am so emotional!! 

It sounds like a few of you ladies are starting to have certain symptoms too, let's keep our fingers crossed.

I hope you all enjoy this wonderful day.

Love, Em xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Welcome luckythree.

Luckythree and emma. I feel exactly the same I'm driving mysef crazy symptom spotting! Iv had no real symptoms apart from feeling sick earlier in the week and pains. Today I feel like my period is going to come and I'm getting loads of spots . I had the worst nights sleep last night and dreamed about preg tests all night! 
I'm going to try relax today and take the dog for a nice long walk to take my mind off it.
I stupidly done a test this morn, no idea why as I no even if I was preg it wouldn't even show up! Anyway the test never even worked! No lines at all!!!! I must have done it wrong, serves me right for testing this early. Xxxxx


----------



## mandimoo

I wish I could be a sobber, I just go all introverted & people just think I'm being moody :-(


----------



## dinkydott

hi donna.thankyou hunni for the welcome,

i no its crazy isnt it.....yes walk your dog is a good idea, i went for a walk yesterday and sat by the river 4 a few hrs, and had my first ice cream 99......i had to get out, 
i thought i was doing ok, but yesterday and 2 day is hard, all i keep thinking about, sweeti im feeling today like you my af is coming, but i keep thinking it could mean any thing,  
the test this morning could be a sign, it was not meant to be,   
im having a tv day today, 

mandimoo hunni, let them think what they want to think, you deal with things how you want to darling, or how you cope with dealing with them


----------



## Gimmeab

Hi Everyone,

Newbie Here !!  

Can I please be added to the 2WW list, I had a 2dt on 21st March and my OTD is 4th April, I had 2 4cell embryos t/f and this will be my second cycle.

In need of some support, feel completely mental at the moment and in desperate need of needing to communicate with people who understand what i'm, going through right now.

B


----------



## angela123

Hi ladies,
5DP5TD .....help help i am really struggling today..... I have absolutely no symptoms at all and i am convinced that my cycle has not worked...i really need a bit of a boost to get me through .....


----------



## XXDDxx

Angela.
I have read and read loads this week and so many people say they had no symptoms at all and they were still positive. Don't give up hope hunni. Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

donna I remember you on the other thread a while back just wanted to say good luck to you hun!!!  
I start my injections on 14th April xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks staceyemma. Good luck to you aswell hunni. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Donna Im gonna take off now as I'm not even on the 2ww, let me know how it goes!!!!  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## butterfeena

Hi ladies

I'm not 6dp2dt and feeling bit wobbly, tired and emotional today. Yet more work things up in the air (I'm freelance and have two different careers) which is good in that I've been approached about 3 more pieces of work but bad in that I'm trying to juggle three prospective clients at the moment and make sure I get at least two of them without them all getting fed up and withdrawing their offers. On the plus side off to Dorset with my boy for a long weekend. But before that got to do reflexology treatments for clients with infertility and pregnancy -   !!

xxx


----------



## butterfeena

I meant now 6dp2dt not 'not'!


----------



## annan1975

Hi ladies, how are you all?

weeguapa - yes, most days there's not a cloud in the sky, but for the last week and a half the sky's been hidden by a full on sandstorm!  As for the girls in the office, well I'd have felt a bit put out too.  With one thing and another I've been an emotional wreck for the last week.  Having composed myself by the end of One Born Every Minute (I have no idea why I keep watching it), I then went into meltdown watching a clip of Myleene Class hugging a midwife!  I've resigned myself to the fact that normality might be out of reach for a bit  

angela, butterfeena - does anyone survive this without a wobble now and then........I think not.  Sending  to both of you.  Stress does nothing for progesterone production (I've been googling..........loads) so try your best to push all those negative thoughts to the back of your mind.  

donna - your post made me smile, I think somebody somewhere was definately trying to tell you to put the HPTs away.  As my first wee of the day is normally around 4am I don't dare risk testing, DH would not be impressed.

emma - only one more week - hope it flies. 

If I've not said it already, welcome luckythree and gimmeab.

Afm - had my first Hcg today and as is often the case, it wasn't as straightforward as I hoped.  I'm now 8dp6dt and my level was 4.36 - anything above 5 is considered positive!  I have to go back on Saturday to see if there's been any improvement.  The positve HPT I had when pregnant with my beautiful boy showed 2 really light lines even though I tested on the day my period was due.  I'm hoping with all my heart that it's just the way my body works as I can't cope with the alternative.  Thanks to google, I've read of success with an initial Hcg of 4 and I'm   with everything I've got, that the same will be true for me.  to all of us.


----------



## 8868dee

Luckythree thanks for the info Hun zx it's good to know what is going on and when lol x

Annan: I hope your next blood test gives u a definate answer Saturday Hun xxx fx it's good news zxz


----------



## weeguapa

Happy Wednesday all    
Hope you're all keeping well today.  Big warm hello to new ladies...am on my iPad and it's being a bit weird and not letting me scroll for names so sorry for being a bit impersonal!


Xxdonnaxx, butterfeena, mandimoo, catB, emma02 and anyone else I missed -  thank you SO much for your supportive growling about my colleagues! I really appreciate if and was reassured to hear I'm not losing the plot! Although I had another moment today when they were all talking about a brilliant meeting they had last week (i wasnt there) and how it was really different to usual and then one of them turned to me and said "don't take that too personally", so of course I did! And launched into intense paranoia about them all hating me and talking about me behind my back, etc etc.  really what I wanted to do was shout and cry and ask them all how they could be so blind to how scared and vulnerable I feel right now!! But then how are they supposed to know?!    Crazy, I tell you!


Welcome luckythree and thank you for the lists.  It's helpful to picture what is hopefully going on in there! This might be a stupid question, but is 1dp5dt the day AFTER ET? I want to make sure I'm reading it right!  I think that makes me 7dp5dt and in theory means I could test on Fri.... eeeek!!


Hi gimmeab - hope you're feeling ok.  You will see from my posts that I too am feeling a little mental. I have decided that is a healthy expression of the feelings involved in this process.  After my first FET, I just pretended nothing was happening.  Super denial! Didn't keep count of dates, didn't test, and when AF arrived, it truly broke me.  The more we can focus positive thoughts and energy on what's hopefully happening inside, the more in control we will feel and the more it will help the embryos, I'm sure of it!


Butterfeena - hope you're managing all your work ok! Sounds slightly masochistic! Which I understand - I work with under 5s who have just come into foster care.....presses soooooo many sore buttons    Hope you have a really lovely weekend away!!


Annan1975 - how are you feeling about beta now? I don't know much about this, but isn't it a brilliant sign that there is even a little bit of HGC in your blood? Doesn't that mean the embryo implanted?? I really hope it does and that your little one continues to grow strong and secret more HGC!! When's your next test?


Hi to anyone I've missed!


AFM - managed a sneaky early finish from work which is good.  Although I came home to an invoice from the clinic which includes £59 for a chlamydia urine test, which they made me do when I went in for my prostap on day 20. They never said anything about a cost though and I know I should have assumed there would be one, but I know my GP would have done it for free.  So I am really frustrated cos it seems like bad practice and another chunk of money I wasn't prepared for   


I always seem to end with a rant!! I'm sorry! I'm actually doing ok today....still no clear symptoms.  A bit crampy, but have had that before with the progesterone.  A few people have said to me over the years that they just knew they were pregnant because they felt pregnant.  I've never had that, but don't know if I'm too scared to properly think about it...  What about you guys?


Lots of love and baby dust xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ladies is a bath defo a no no? I was told no bath for 2 days after EC incase of infection but now iv read ur not allowed 1 for the whole 2ww? Xxxx


----------



## weeguapa

I think babies are made by bathing ladies every single day and there's no strong evidence to say that baths stop implantation.  But....if there's a teeny tiny risk that the heat and water could interfere, you might, like me, choose not to risk it.  But if you have already had one, I am sure it hasn't had any negative effects xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Iv not had one and I don't think I will  I just no a hot bath would make me feel a million times better right now  xxxxx


----------



## annan1975

weeguapa - thanks so much for your words of encouragement, I really hope you're right!  When I tested last time the clinic told me anything would be good this early, but today they just said it's borderline.  Still better borderline than a definate bfn!  It's the last day of the week tomorrow so I'll have DH to keep me sane until I test again on Saturday. 
I've been a bit crampy too, but my most persistant symptoms are backache and dizziness.


----------



## CatB

Welcome to *Gimmeab*,* luckythree*, and anyone else I've missed 

*Luckythree* - that list is really helpful - looks like Poppet will hopefully be implanting between now and Friday. Am hoping that's why I've not had any implantation symptoms so far...

*Annan* - oooh - fingers firmly crossed!! That does sound positive!

*Butterfeena*, sorry to hear you've been finding it tough. It's totally natural to feel tired, emotional and wobbly. We all have so much invested in this I think it takes up every single ounce of physical and emotional energy we have. I feel positivity is the only thing I have the slightest bit of control of at the moment so just remember - it's not over until it's over - keep thinking positively! I hope you have a lovely time in Dorset and that you feel a bit brighter. Sending you hugs in the meantime. Btw - I go to a reflexologist who specialises in fertility (or lack of it) - hats off to you - you must be incredibly skilled and great to know that what you do has such a positive impact on others 

*Angela* - Really sorry to hear you're finding things tough - as Donna says, there are lots of stories out there of women who get pregnant via IVF with no symptoms whatsoever. I even read somewhere that no symptoms are good symptoms. Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.

*Emma* - my OTD is 4th April too and dizziness and nausea sound promising! I'm thinking of testing Mon eve as I will struggle to hold out until the 4th. I wouldn't worry about lack of implantation bleeding - lots of women don't get it apparently.

*Weeguapa* - well done on the early finish and sorry to hear they're still being insensitive. 
If only they knew what you were going through ! Yes 1dp5dt is after ET - not long for you now  Really hoping it's good news for you. Your positive attitude is great and I'm sure it helps - after all out embies need to know we want them to stick around 

*Waves to everyone else*

AFM - I met some old work friends for lunch today which was really good and helped take my mind of things...until one of them asked 'What will you do if it doesn't work'? Ummmm - I told them I was focusing on it working rather than NOT working and changed the subject.. Truth is I don't know how I'll cope if it doesn't....and that scares me. I'm feeling positive at the moment but either way, there's no getting away from the fact that I'll know one way or the other next week. My consultant essentially said I've got until June to get pregnant using my own eggs through ICSI and after that we'll be looking at DE. All I've ever wanted is to be a mum and I don't think I can hold out much longer...

Right - I need to get ready to go and meet my DH for an evening drink (water obv) and catch the last of the sun.

Have a good evening all and lots of love.
xxx


----------



## CatB

Annan - backache is meant to be a classic symptom!


----------



## annan1975

CatB - is it, God I hope so!  I'm loving your positive outlook.  I try not to think about it not working as I know from experience that it's truly horrendous - definately something that needs to be put to the back of your mind. Enjoy the sunshine and water (go on, treat yourself to a slice of lemon)  .


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Any ladies have any embies put back with some fragmentation? Xxx

My embie was graded:  4.2

The clinics grading works by: 4,3,2,1...... 4 being best, 1 being least.

First number is cell shape and size, second number is fragmentation.

So, 4 is good, 2 means I had some fragmentation . Eek.

Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi hun.

I had 2 embies put back 1 a grade 2 and the other a grade 3 (grade 1 being the best) xxxxx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi fellow crazy ladies!

I would've said this earlier, but I was at work and couldn't do much other than read.

Last night (6.1/2dp5dt) I couldn't sleep, I was too hot, my uterus was crampy and my mind was very unhappy.  At 3.30am I decided to test.  Sadly it was inconclusive, although, right at the end of the time you are supposed to allow to read the test I was staring at it sooo damned hard.  I could see something, defo not a coloured line like it was supposed to be but more like I could see a change in reflection where the line was supposed to be, like it was a bit shinier there.  I really want that to count but I don't think it does!

Was reassured that the cramping seemed to disappear throughout today, but its coming back a bit again now.

Im gonna test again tomorrow night.

Hope you lovelies are all faring as well as can be expected in this crazy time.


----------



## XXDDxx

Ok since its confession time......... I done a test on sunday to see is my trigger was gone and it was neg. This morning after my disaster with the test that didn't work I decided to do another 1, more to see if the tests I had bought were broken. I done a first response first and it had the faintest line ever! I mean u had to turn it a certain way to see it, so I then done a clear blue and the 2nd line came up almost straight away but only a thin 1. I'm only 5dp4dt so I honestly don't no what is going on? I'm far to early to get a positive and the trigger is deffo out my system? Looks like we r in the same boat hun. Xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Donna: tho I was never told not to have a bath I have heard that is not good in 2ww do rather than take the risk I choose not to and shower instead .

Afm: gOsh today I am ever so tired just had a wee nap of bout an hour and half prpb not good for me as I doubt I will sleep tonight but hey go lol x 

Hello to everyone not mentioned x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Is it ok if i join you all? Everyone is talking about embies but i have just had iui.( Yesterday the 27th of march) so i guess i am on the 2ww. If i worked it out correctly my otd will be 10th of april.


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie from the iPhone. Will write more soon. Everyone is talking about pessaries and I haven't been prescribed anything like that. I took a progesterone injection 2dp3dt but other than that I dont have anything to take for the 2ww - can that be right!? I was on the flare protocol...
Xx


----------



## CatB

Welcome* MustbeMummy* - Great news about your IUI and fingers crossed for a positive outcome! I don't think it matters how you get to be on the 2ww - we're all in the same boat 

*girlnextdoor* - I think it's probably worth double checking with your clinic....maybe if you were on the flare protocol and didn't down reg then maybe your body's natural production of progesterone wasn't messed with in the same way? That's purely guesswork and I may be way out. I'm sure there's a good reason why they just gave you the injection and no pessaries but if it were me, I'd double check (I am a total worry wart though) just to put my mind at ease.

xx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Thanks CatB! Yes could be something like that. I will phone and check tomorrow just to make doubly sure...
X


----------



## Claralicious

Hello ladies  

Wow so much activity since I was last on - so sorry for all the sadness   and suffering people are going through.

Ladies who have been testing you're braver than me! I've just ordered 2 tests off amazon so am waiting for them to arrive.  I think I've prepared myself for a BFN that if I had a BFP I'd probably keel over!  
My doctor said I looked pregnant but was just trying to say I look porky   he then weighed me and said " you don't look that heavy"   ha ha ha - made me really laugh. 

Goodness me this is so hard isn't it Anyway going to get myself ready for my guilty pleasure One Born Every Minute....

Love to you all   xxxxx


----------



## Rory

Hello ladies,
Would you mind if I join you? I had ET on Sunday and due to test on 6th April.
I also have a question to any of you doing Acupuncture in support of the cycle: is it a good idea to continue the sessions during the 2 ww? I did a session straight after the ET but I read in a few places that it is better to stop now and let nature take it's course until the test.


----------



## weeguapa

Hi Rory!
Welcome  Zita West advocates for leaving acupuncture until the second week of the 2ww to give things time to settle and the embryos a chance to snuggle in  I had acupuncture post transfer and won't have any more now. I had a treatment on 7dp3dt once and it was helpful in terms of relaxation, but I didn't get a BFP, so it's not the magic answer... I am sure there are lots of different opinions out there and I am not a zita super fan or anything, but she seems to know her stuff.  
Good luck!! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome mustbemummy zxxx gl with OTD xxx

Gnd: ring the clinic on morning hun I would  xxx

Claralicious: the doc is really cheeky lol 

Hi Rory welcome and gl for OTD xxx


----------



## CatB

Hi Rory and welcome!

I had acupuncture at Zita West before and after ET (last Friday) and was advised to go back for one more session between days 7-9 after ET.  I'm going back for another session on Friday - more for relaxation than anything else.  Weeguapa is right - ZW don't recommend doing too many alternative therapies during the 2ww.  Personally I really rate the ZW clinic and am convinced the acupuncture helped to significantly improve my womb lining....good luck!

xx


----------



## dinkydott

thankyou girls, for the warm welcome

cant sleep.com......

weeguapa yes darling 1dp5dt is the day after et xx

glald the list help girls, its so much better knowing whats sort of ging on in there day by day,
and i wat to wish everyone the very best of luck xxx


----------



## angela123

morning ladies, just doing a poll of symtoms.... anyone got any?....me nothing...not one sniff of a symptom.....but then no AF pains is good yes i dont know.......6dp5dt.....still nothing.....trying to be positive but I am struggling.... how are all our 2ww ladies doing this morning?
angela


----------



## butterfeena

Hi angela
The only symptom I have is some twinges in my tummy, bloating and feeling bit emotional (as of yesterday). I am 6dp2dt and think these symptoms could easily be due to the pessaries. X


----------



## CatB

Butterfeena - I am also 6dp2dt and had a couple of very light twinges this morning.  I also feel like I've got butterflies in my tummy - anyone else got this? Also got sore boobs but convinced that's the cyclogest...

Angela - hang on in there - many women don't get any symptoms at all.  I know it's hard but keep thinking positively - when do you test?

Luckythree - did you manage to get back to sleep or are you bright eyed and bushy tailed after your early start?  

I'm starting to get both excited but scared about testing next week... x


----------



## butterfeena

Catb, when is your OTD? Mine is 6 April. Am also in London but at Guys. How are you finding Roehampton?


----------



## CatB

It's 4th April.  Gosh - Guys are making you wait aren't they?

I've mixed feelings about Roehampton.  Very much one size fits all and I don't think the care is very personalised, in terms of protocol etc.  I only produced 1 23mm follicle after extra couple of days of stimmying and I really wish I had questioned right at my consultation why they suggested long protocol and the pill.  I feel like I would have responded better to the short protocol as my AMH is so low.  Having said that, they were very kind and sensitive during EC.  Of course, if this works out, I'll be singing their praises!!

I'm on the NHS self funded package and a couple of friends have had a much better experience at private clinics such as the Lister.  ZW, where I've been gong for acupuncture, said they were very surprised with how poorly I responded and thought I'd be likely to respond much better on a tailored and more closely monitored cycle.  How have you found Guys?


----------



## CatB

PS - Just seen you've got 1 embie on board too and I also had laser surgery for CIN3 about 9 years ago!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Cat B, I too felt really let down by my clinic, as I have a high egg reserve, I'm 23... Was stuck on pill for three months etc, then gonal f, cetrotide, and I had only 1 egg. Only 1 follicule. So let down.

But, thanks to luck, it fertilised. It was graded as slow, but excellent shape and cells size, with some fragmentation. Now on day 3 after ET, test 9th April. 11 days to go lol xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys,

i have nothing to report iver, im 5dp5dt, only thing i have got is a dragging feeling in my left side, but think thats still from ec, oh and sore boobies but iv had that ever since i start stimming, so i have no idea if its working or not, but i think im conviceing myself its not worked, because of the nothingness,  ........i want to get of this rollercoaster now, had enough......im testing 2nd of april monday, 

    to everyone, 

catb morning.....i did go back to bed only for dp alarm to wake me again at 7.00 so been awake again since then, gggrrrrrr.....im excited but deff dreading, although i might to a trial run the morning b4, ......

im at herts and essex clinic, and i love them, i was at oxford b4, all nhs funded, but felt like a number, at h&e they are lovely and did so much for me, last time i had 8 eggs, 7 ems 2 8 cell d3t and no ice babys, at h&e this time i had 4 eggs all 4 went onto blast and 1 back in 2 ice babys, 1 didnt make it, and thats why i think h&e did more for me, and didnt feel like i was a nhs number and in there way, xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Abbey.
I'm the same 25 great egg reserve and FSH and only 6 eggs and only 2 we could use and not great quality. Xxxx


----------



## CatB

abbey-elizabeth  - I know exactly how you feel.  It's such a huge blow to be told you've got just the one follicle, but at least we're through to the other side now.  I feel so incredibly lucky to have got to this stage.  It might sound weird but in some ways the 2ww for me isn't as hard as the scans as I'm just enjoying being pupo, as 2 weeks ago I thought our cycle was gong to be cancelled.  Fingers crossed that our good quality little ones stick - they've certainly worked hard to be where they are  

luckythree - I'm with you on the trial run - I think I need to manage my expectations for the OTD.  Great that you had a better experience at H&E.  Just such a shame that there can be such a big difference between NHS and private tx.

Have a lovely sunny day everyone xxx


----------



## angela123

Thanks girlie's, its reassuring that i am not the only one with no sysmtoms......sadly i didn't qualify for any NHS funding at all so
only ever have had private treatment ...so cant really compare.... but have debt of a small country....no matter will be worth it if we get our dream...


----------



## Gimmeab

Well thanks so much ladies for all of your very kind welcome messages, they are very much appreciated.

I had a complete meltdown yesterday with tears, screaming at the hubby and generally feeling stressed which I know isn't going to help but what can u do?  It all turned out well bless the hubby he just let me scream all sorts at him, he took it all on the chin and took me out for a lovely meal which calmed me down no end.

Is anyone waking up in the middle of the night hot and sweaty? This is driving me nuts, is this likely to be the pessarie? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Sorry I haven't done any personals, but as I was a late starter in this thread i'm not completely sure where everyone is up to etc.

Wishing everyone the best of luck !

B


----------



## 8868dee

Angela: we have the same OTD x u am only 3dp5dt and I had a few nightly pains in tummy now and again but an not reading anything into it as trying not to symptom watch lol but it's hard x Think mine is due to progesterone gel


----------



## Dannii_Doots

I'm hoping that one of you ladies in the know could help me with a few  
  
My embies were frozen on day 1 way back in May, were thawed on Mon and E/T was Tues afternoon. So how many dpo would that make me?

also I have been using crinone gel and have noticed that its taken on a cottage cheese consistency and is tinged a browny/pinky colour. Is this normal? 

Now here's the mentil bit  my clinic dont use ultrasound to guide the embies inside, so because I didnt see them go into me is there a chance they arent even there?

thankyou so much for any info you could help me with x


----------



## Rory

Thank you ladies for the warm welcomes! 

@Weeguapa and CatB - thank you for the advice. I will give Acu a rest this week then. Don't want to chance it. I have a local acupuncturist but I have also used ZW clinic a few times, mainly for hypnotherapy, which really helped me relax prior to ET. 

@angela123 - I'm not having many symptoms either just feeling quite tired, but not surprising after all the emotions.

@ Gimmeab - I've also had the night sweats a couple of nights ago but just assumed it was the hormone fluctuating.


----------



## mandimoo

Just a V quick one from me as I am at work and I shouldnt be on here!

I tested again this morning, I just couldnt help myself.  VFP!!!  (very faint positive)!!!

Will catch up with you all later, but am so excited I really am nearly bursting!


----------



## angela123

hey Dee, your ET was a bit later than mine, but same OTD?  I know I will be testing a bit earlier sunday or monday....will try to
hold on as long as possible, hope all you 2ww are bearing up


----------



## angela123

mandimoo, OMG so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! yeh BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Angela: my clinic tests u after 15 days so that might be why I don't know lol I just wanna no already lol . I promised myself that I wouldn't test but I prob will test sunday I don't know am in 2 minds as I always said I wouldn't let the 2ww get to me lol


----------



## 8868dee

Way to go mandimoo hope it's a sticky Bfp for ya xxx


----------



## ababyforme

Hi ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me butting in )

Im wendy and i had 1x 5 day blast transferred on monday... Testing date is 6th april...

Hope everyone is doing ok and not going crazy waiting for testing day 

Wendy xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Wendy xxx welcome to the april 2ww


----------



## weeguapa

hi ladies,
so sorry for the 'me' post - am on my phone. I'm having a bit of a crisis....just went to the loo and (sorry for tmi) when I wiped, there wasn't blood, but it was just a bit discoloured...a kind of brownish tinge, which is usually the beginning of the end for me  I was feeling so hopeful and it's like it has all come crashing down. and I'm at work and can't do anything about it. not that there's anything to do!!... 

please help!! do you think it's too soon for AF at 8dp5dt? I don't know when would count as ovulation cos it was a constructed cycle, but I normally get AF between 12 and 14 DPO...

sad weeguapa :-( x


----------



## CatB

Weeguapa don't panic just yet.  I've read that brownish discharge doesn't always signal AF - hang on in there.  When are you due to test?

I really feel for you being at work = can you feign a headache or something and leave early?

I'm just on my way out as my mum and dad have come up to visit b ut I didn't just want to read and run with replying.  Am thinking of you and sending you   Keeping fingers crossed for you.  Let me know how you get on.  Will be back on later this eve. xxx


----------



## angela123

weequapa, brownish discharge can be a good sign........try and keep postive......
angela


----------



## annan1975

Hi ladies, old and new, this is just a quick one from me.

mandimoo - great news, so exciting.  Hope that line just keeps geting darker and darker.  Out of interest, when is your OTD.

weeguapa - try not to worry, whilst googling I read that frozen embies can implant 6dpt!  The brown discharge could just be implantation!  Hope you can get away a little earlier today.  Is DH home at the moment?

Afm - I'm shattered!  Went to the beach this morning with a friend and her wee one.  Later, on the way home, I noticed the temp monitor in the car read 39c - that's freak weather for March even in Dubai!


----------



## CatB

Mandimoo - that's so exciting!!!!  Go VFP Go!!! xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Mandimoo. Woohoo!!! How faint is faint? I'm getting a very very very faint, Dp and I were wondering if we were imagining it it was that faint. Xxxxx


----------



## weeguapa

thank you for your kind replies...can't tell you how helpful you are! I'm still at work, nightmare! feel like its all over and just want to know now. might test tomorrow. OTD is tues... what do you think? xx


----------



## CatB

Weeguapa, implantation bleed can be both brown or pinky red.  It's not over until it's over....I would try and hold out to test - maybe over the weekend.  But you know what's right for you.  I'd definitely do it when your DH is around if at all poss?

For now though, it sounds like you should go home!  Fingers crossed and keep positive! xx


----------



## butterfeena

Ditto that CatB!


----------



## mandimoo

Weeguapa - I too am having very faint brownish discharge but I did a +ve test this am and praying it is continuation of implantation and not beginning of the end. My otd supposed to be 2 april. Tested yesterday too & couldn't see line then x x


----------



## Julie37

Mandimoo - brilliant news!!

There are so many of us on here now so I'm going to write a general post wishing all you ladies the very best of luck with the early tests everyone sounds like they are going to be doing!.... I'm sure I'm going to be joining you in that in a few days time!!

I've felt really down today, just fed up with waiting and resting.  I had a dream last night that I did a test and it was clearly positive...I then woke up in a bad mood.  I'm only 5dp2dt.  I have sore boobs and on and off AF pains and twinges for the last couple of days.  Most of all though I am soooo tired all the time.  I'm taking Progynova and pessaries (can't remember name).  Is anyone else on Progynova and feeling the same?

Also I had an argument with DP before he went to work today which hasn't helped matters.  I really don't feel like making it up with him - I just want to shut myself away and be left alone :-(

Sorry for the negative vibe - just needed to air it all


----------



## njr_26

Congratulations Mandimoo, hope this one sticks around for you. 

Weeguapa brown blood is old blood and ok. Even red blood can be ok, don't worry.

Julie37, I also had a dream about a positive when I got my bfp last time so maybe your subconscious is telling you something. Bad moods are could be the medication.

Donna if you test in a couple of days the line should be stronger. It is also effected by the amount of liquids you have drank and when you last went to the loo.

Afm, I too have had butterflies in my tummy, bloating and sore (.)s. Not sure how much is symptoms and how much is medication. Not thinking too much about the 2ww to be honest.

Babydust to everyone.

Njr26


----------



## 8868dee

Donna: hope the lines get darker for you xxx gl

Julie: I am only 3dp5dt and I feel so tied and fed up of waiting already  

Njr26: I am spending far too much time thinking bout the 2ww lol so well done u for not thinking too much off it


----------



## Julie37

Njr26...Thank you - I so hope you are right 

8868dee - I'm just hoping that after the weekend it won't seem so bad because we know we should have our answers before Easter -   for you too


----------



## 8868dee

Julie: yeah that is right x


----------



## Tilnutt

Morning Ladies,

Do you mind if I join? I had two 5 day blast embies transferred on Wednesday and OTD is 10th April. No frosties so  for good news. 

Had some cramping yesterday and last night, anyone else having cramping this early? I really can't remember my last 2ww so can't compare.

Mandimoo - Congrats & hope that line keeps getting darker  

Good luck to everyone else and hope the 2ww isn't driving you too  

xx


----------



## weeguapa

Morning ladies!
Hope you're all ok and still surviving the wait...


Dannii_doots - I had the same thing on crinone....I think it is pretty normal, although pretty gross! Mine changed colour as the 2ww went on too and actually ended up black at one point    Not nice! Not sure about the DPO bit I'm afraid... after transfer I guess it's easier to go with DPT...  Also, there are only 2 consultants in my clinic who use guided ultrasound. The 'oldtimers' who have made thousands of babies don't seem to use it. I think it is very hard to not put them in the right place and u/s is mostly useful for funny shaped ladies   


Mandimoo - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Amazing news! Have you tested again today? Thank you for being so reassuring too x


CatB, Angela, Annan, butterfeena, njr_26 - thank you again for replying yesterday....I really appreciate it! I am trying to rediscover the positive feelings, but it's so hard.  I'm very crampy today, but trying to think of that as a good sign.  Will maybe test tomorrow when DH is back...  Hope you're all doing well today   


Julie37 - how are you lovely?? I so connected with your post yesterday...very familiar feelings for me! It's just so, so stressful! Did you manage to get some alone time (totally healthy, I reckon...if you're feeling like shutting yourself away, then I say go for it). I really hope your dream was a premonition!


Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned.  Sun is still shining here, hope it is with you all too.  Not long to go now ladies... Come on little embryos!!!!! Stick and grow for us all, pleeeeeease!!!


xx


Ps...am totally addicted to the 'draw something' app....amazing little game and a wonderful distraction. I recommend it! My username is weeguapa22 if any of you have it and want to play


----------



## CatB

Morning All,

Hpw's everyone doing?  Apologies in advance for the Me post but I'm really struggling today and just keep bursting in to tears for no reason.  Last night I dreamt that we got a tiny ginger kitten and now I'm worried that's the closest I'm ever going to get to a baby  

I feel as though my subconscious is preparing me for bad news.  Not to mention the fact I'm 7dp2dt and no real symptoms to speak of, apart from that nagging dread that AF is on the way.  I also wanted a bit of advice - my cycle is normally 24-28 days (averages at 25/26) and AF normally comes 12dpo - do you think this means AF on an ICSI cycle is likely to show up earlier than the OTD?

My DH is getting quite stressed about his interview on Monday which means I don't really want to get him in the wrong frame of mind and test over the w/e (if it's negative).  So I'm thinking of testing tom a.m at 8dp2dt but not telling him...what do you think...good plan?  Or should I hold out?

Also really dreading going back to work on Monday - all week I've wanted time to go faster and now I want it to slow down - I think I'd rather be in limbo than face the reality of a negative test  

Sorry again for the negative post, feel a bit better getting it all out.  Will do personals later this eve.

xx

PS Warm welcome to Tilnutt - you're in good company with the ladies on here!


----------



## Tabi

Hi everybody-

so many to mention now sorry I don't have a pen and paper to hand! Tilnut I think cramping is good... I was symptomless until the night before last when I had cramps and this morning (can't believe I am going to type this) there was a VERY faint line on fRER!!! I'm 6dp5dt and wandering if I'm imagining it - it can't be the ovitrelle can it? that was 13 days ago...

Sorry not have mentioned more people individually, my best to everyone xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Tabi I'm having the same problem and I'm 7dp4dt. My line isn't coming up until half an hour after so don't no if its a drying line?? How faint is urs? I'm convinced I'm imagining it aswell, I'm seeing lines every time I close my eyes. Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome tilnutt xxxx gl with OTD xxx

Catb: The feelings that u r feeling Hun are all totally natural and Unfortunatly go with the journey I'm afraid x maybe try to take your mind Off it if u can as stressing does no good for u hun Xx maybe have a nice relaxing cool bath or start reading a book if u can xxx only u can know what u will feel like If you test. Hope u feel better soon zx take care zxx

Afm: today I'm 4dp5dt so although the days are passing they are at a slow rate lol. Got no symptoms apart from the twinges caused by the progesterone pesseries. Yesterday I felt bit down so hopefully today I'll feel better. I'm going out tonight for a friends birthday along with 15 others and will be the only one not drinking x still least I won't have a hangover in morning lol and it's all or a good cause


----------



## Tabi

Xxdonna that puts us at +11 days test-buddy!!

I keep googling and everyone says a line is a line but is mine really a line?! I used my first wee of the day and the 2nd line (faintly) came up in the 3 minutes for me... Hurry up tomorrow so We can both test again and see if it's darker. Will you try another test today? X


----------



## XXDDxx

Tabi iv been testing since wed and iv used atleast 10 tests since then (wish I never started) I had a clearer line on wed, hardly a line yest and line back today. Do u have to lift it into the light to see it? Well that's what iv been told aswell altho I just don't no what to think My dp thinks he can see them aswell but like me he dsnt no if its his mind playing tricks? Xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

www.peeonastick.com have u looked here tabi? Xxxxx

/links


----------



## XXDDxx

I'm tempted to take my test round all the neighbours to asses it and give there vote - preg- not preg. Xxxx


----------



## Tabi

Haha xxDonna that is a great idea, in fact the postman is due any minute now! I haven't told DH yet as I don't want to get his hopes up if I am seeing things. Mine does look a bit like some of the pictures in that website, which is brilliant BTW... Thank u


----------



## XXDDxx

No bother hun. I'm here if u need a chat, this is when the torture really begins ahhh!! Good luck. Xxxxx


----------



## Tabi

Good luck to you too, keep us up to date x


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls, 

Mandimoo congrants my darling, 

and to tabi and donna, a line is a line no matter how light it is, i going to pray for you both it gets darker, lol oh and me i tested this morning and iv got a line not faint but light, can see it by just looking,   im 6dpt5db, so girls, im joining the poas gang 24/7, will be testing every morning now tell monday, eeeeeekkkkkk, i wished i had not started now and waited tell otd, we are so crazy, but a little whooh is in order   

morning everyone else yay its friday xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Luckythree. That's great  fingers crossed for us all. I no what u mean about wishing u hadn't tested! I'm convinced mine is evap lines and I'm now addicted to googling it. Xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

donna how many have you done, you no you can take the tst apart and in the middle the ph thing comes off, and then if the line still there its not evap line, also, i used clearblue and they are good, xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ok I'm going to try that now. Xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

i will be waiting for you sweeti, xxx


----------



## Tabi

Luckythree that's great news, congratulations! I am not sure about taking the test apart but may resort to it later...


----------



## dinkydott

tabi, how many did you do, i think we need to go out in force and get some more lol,
the only reason i did one this morning was because dp worked away last night, hehe and left me to be naughty, 
when should your otd be, 
awh and thankyou, im not jumping for joy yet tell around sunday morning, this is my first ever line in 7 years, i just cant take it in yet, 
how are you feeling, xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ok I'm sitting in tears now, the line is still there and more visible? Xxxx


----------



## ababyforme

Morning ladies,

Im on day 4 of a 5 day transfer now....

Not really sure if i should of felt anything, i believe inplantation takes place around day 3-4 with a 5 day transfer...i have had a few aches here and there but nothing to write home about...

Ive started to feel really negetive about it... My little boy was concieved with a 3 day transfer 3 years ago and i really cant remember what my 2ww was like with symptoms....

So yes ive gone into negetive mode....

Hows everyone else doing??

Wendy


----------



## dinkydott

donna,  ......  i think whoooh, bless you try and keep calm. yeah right easy said than done,  

ababyforme morning sweeti, awh hunni try and kept positive darling, it happen once, so that is hope in its self, and i can tell you i have had nothing no sign, and every 2 cycles and signs can be so diff,


----------



## XXDDxx

Where did u hear about taking them apart? And how does that work? Xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

donna another friend of mine on here, does it all the time, she is a poas queen, and she said it makes it clearer, so i did it, xxx


----------



## Tabi

Wendy, being down is a defence mechanism I think, we all use it to try not to get too hurt... 

Luckythree I have only done 1 as I don't want to see no line! My oTD is 2nd April and so I think I only got a +ve by using the first wee so will wait til tomorrow's first wee to try again - silly huh?! 

Xxdonna - sounds very promising brilliant! 

Sticky vibes and hugs to all and anyone I haven't mentioned xx


----------



## dinkydott

tabi, i can see your point only wanting to do 1 test, i done 2 after each other, so didnt no the results tell both come up 3 mins later, but glad it was the same result, your the same test day as me sweeti,  ......xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wendy u and I have the same test date and also I am 4dp5dt too and the only thing I have felt is a few aches like yourself mine are more around my ovaries area. Yesterday I was feeling down as I was thinking that it won't work xxx but lets try n keep our spirits up xxx fx xxxx


----------



## weeguapa

hi ladies!
just a quick hello...I am sat outside a lovely cafe in the sun and thinking about you all! I'm stil feeling like it hasn't worked, but hoping to be proved wrong. how are you all doing? I'm off to my counselling appointment in a bit...much needed!!! xx


----------



## newmum

hello

can I join in please I am now PUPO   had ET today and OTD is 15th April

we had ICSI and AH

wishing everyone the best of luck

nm2b x


----------



## angela123

hi girlies, Got so excited about all the BFPS.......6DT5DT and did a test today BFN....... I know its early but was suspecting that would be the result.....will step away from the pee stick till monday... will be sure then...FEELING VERY LOW


----------



## weeguapa

oh angela...it's too soon honey, try not to worry.  so much can change in a few days.  and there is so much involved in POAS...time of day, how much you've had to drink, what you've eaten.  maybe try to wait til 9dpt?  i am way too scared to test early....i've seen so many negative tests and never held a positive.  i actually have a bit of a POAS phobia!

wish i had a magic wand to wave and make everyone feel better (myself included).  i guess doing something kind for ourselves, some kind of wee treat would be a good start.  what are you all going to do

i have dinner from waitrose...do you think that counts?! x


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies, have been reading through and catching up on recent posts!!! Massive congratulations to all that have had BFPs on testing early, and for those of you who have and got a BFN, don't stress as you are testing early and it can all change.

I am so desperate to test early, we have just got back from Sainsburys with clear blue digital tests and I am going to try and hold off until Sunday, OTD being on the 4th! Do you think that's too early?

I have been having quite a lot of abdominal pain and dread af showing an appearance, is anyone else still experiencing this 8dp3et? Just so anxious at the moment, I am sure this is causing some discomfort...

Xxx


----------



## Tabi

Hi Emma, I just tried a CB digi and got a BFN (this am I got a 2nd line on FRER 3 days before otd). Wise-google tells me digitals are less sensitive so if you do use one early it might say something different to an FRER...

Tabi x


----------



## age_789

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread and be added 2 the list : Test day is 6/4

Had 5 day blast Monday 26/3. Two emmbies on board and my test date is 6/4 Good Friday!!!!!

I am keeping busy but I have to say the days are so very long and I have never wanted time to pass quickly like I do now (as I'm sure u all feel the same)

Have had a few cramps but clinic have said that is normal and was feeling quite nausea but feeling better now. I am walking 20 mins a day as that was what the Dr said I must do everyday as it could help with the outcome, gets blood circulating down there..

Hope everyone has enjoyed the sun and gotten some much needed vitamin D!!!!

Have a great weekend ladies xxx
Baby dust 2 eveyone xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ahhh ladies, I'm convinced my AF is going to arrive! Its like its just sitting there waiting to come out if u no what I mean? To make matters worse I'm at DPs friends house its all boys and I have white trousers! Praying they don't come. Xxxxx


----------



## angela123

Thanks for the perk up ladies...
Weeguapa just been shopping so bought some mini magnums YUMMMM!....trying to cheer up........I know its early, but i was just hoping hoping for something......we all so deserve a BFP...its SO so cruel  if we dont get our dream...nevermind.....just a few more days!!!!


----------



## angela123

donna, dont panic cramps can be baby snuggling!!!!!!


----------



## *Suze*

Hi ladies, can i join you please? I had a day 6 frostie transferred today? Otd is 12th April, this is our last attempt so it has to work! Love Suze x


----------



## weeguapa

Sorry for quick post and if it's TMI, but just found a lot of brown discharge  do you think there's any hope left for a BFP? x


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa.
Iv red so many people have that and still go onto a BFP. Try not to stres, if brown blood not old blood? Iv had loads for ages after EC. Xxxxxx


----------



## Julie37

Weeguapa - thanks I do hope my dream was a premonition!  I did get some me time after DP had gone to work.  I woke up sad again this morning and had a good cry which I think has helped a bit.  DP took me out to lunch I was so desperate to get out of the house - it certainly broke the day up a bit.  I hope you are doing ok.

Cat B - I know exactly what you mean about the test date approaching, much as I'm dying to do the test I'm dreading it too that the dream that is within reaching distance now could be shattered.  But...at least we are both proudly PUPO now - I keep thinking no-one can take that away from me and this is the furthest I've ever got so even if the journey turns out to be long, I'm on it now and making progress...I hope my way of thinking might help you too x

Hope everyone else is doing ok...have a good weekend 

Julie x


----------



## Julie37

Weeguapa - only just seen your last post - try not to worry yet as others have said I think this can be quite normal - hang on in there x
P.S. I too love the draw something app so will add you now...in case you wonder who the stranger is - it's me!


----------



## Tilnutt

Weeguapa - hang in there, like the other ladies have said - there's still hope  

I'm only 3dp5dt and getting so impatient! I've done some research which says you shouldn't test til 9dp5dt as that's the earliest it would show... 
I keep waking feeling so hungry! Cramps have eased off, just getting the odd ones now. This is such a mind game hey?! We want symptoms but all the symptoms are similar to AF approaching.

Good luck to everyone with tests over the weekend  

Babydust to everyone


----------



## ababyforme

Ladies....

I caved and poas this morning at 5dp5dt and its positive.... Dya think it could be wrong


----------



## ababyforme

I forgot to say my trigger shot was hust over 2 weeks ago and tested with a cheapy esterday and got a negetive but this morning used a clearblue


----------



## XXDDxx

Ababyfo
I don't see y not? How many embies did u get put back? Xxxx


----------



## ababyforme

Just one blastocyst 5 day fresh embie


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey everyone, how you finding your 2ww? I have started a puzzle and enjoying draw something app too lol, doing walks and lighthouse work too. 

Had a downer day the other day, lack ofconfience if my little embie isstill going, but after getting out the house with my mum for the day feel much better.

I'm 5dp3dt yesterday had some twinges in lower left side, but very much EC healing I reckon. Boobs sore, but have been since Stimms.

Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Try with a first response hun? I don't see it wouldn't be ur trigger is gone.


Afm.
Done another 3 tests the one that tells u says not preg, clear blue says neg and first response is undecided again! The line isn't getting any darker even if its there at all  Dp is unsure if he can see it or not I think its my cruel mind playing tricks. I'm going to take it as neg as it should defo be darker today I'm 8dp4dt. Xxxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I wouldn't test until your OTD hunny. As they say it's the 'earliest' (most reliable) day to test. otherwise they would say to test from day... But they don't. They even suggest that OTD is early if neg and no bleed test again later, as that happens a lot depending on what day embie implanted. 

Xxxx lock those tests away until 4th!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks abbey. I no I promised myself I wouldn't test this morn and try relax today  that lasted long, I have no self control  xxxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Your not alone. Not by any means, I did this all when ttc naturally, buying "test as early as 5 days before your period!" truth of the matter is black and white to me, some people are very lucky to test early and get their positive. Naturally conceived people may have ovulated a few days earlier don't forget. That's why they can label thier products like that. 

But when you know what day your embie was put back, and what stage, professionals know best. If they say the earliest ODT is 4/4, then it's the 4/4 or after. They wouldn't make us wait and stress for no reason. They won't even have me in for blood work (something I mentioned before with them) to test until 2 weeks after. 

The implantation varies, some people day 5, others day 12, then the hormoans needs to build up, some peoples build up quick (ESP with multiple) others much slower... My sister in law was pregnant withher daughter, tested on period due date (how good was she to wait!) was negitive, then tested two days later, again, negitive, then a week later... Positive lol she had no sickness with her, easy pregnancy, had low hormoans. But little girl is 2 now!

Think of the negitive outcomes too, money, these tests are not cheap. £12.99 for two? (spotted them in boots) then there's the stress, the upset, the anxiety. Instead, I say, literally get hubby to keep them with him, hide them, make a friend look after them. Don't have them in the house. Hubby went to buy some yesterday I said no. I will buy one on the 8/4, testing day is 9/4. I was almost feeling I've had so many BFN over time I didn't wanna out myself through it, hence asking clinic to test me instead lol

But like I said, don't be hard on yourself, your only human, we all feel the same way. It's very hard, I had a huge low day yesterday. Such lack of confidence my embie is still going in there... We all deserve our babies, all of us. But life is a werid thing isn't it.

Keep yourself busy, I'm thinking what colour I want to paint my summer house  blue? Light blue? I like Cotswold colours with creams? Lol xxxx


----------



## Gimmeab

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well during this 2WW Rollercoaster !!

Other than my meltdown on Wednesday i've been doing fine until yesterday when for some reason or another I decided to test and now wish I hadn't  

Yesterday I was 9DP2DT and am due to test on 4th April, but I couldn't resist testing yesterday which is something I didn't do on my first cycle, have now idea why I did it, anyhow I used a first response hpt and there were 2 lines and although the first one was not as clear as the second it was a visable line, then a couple of hours later I started with some pinky/brown discharge which stopped a few hours later.

I told my DH last night that I had tested and he wasn't very happy but got over it.  He then asked me to test again last night with a clear blue digital test which showed up not pregnant.  We have tested again this morning with a first response and it has shown 2 lines again meaning pregnant, but now I am bleeding, nothing heavy but its there all the same, can anyone give me any words of encouragement ?

Sending you all lots of hugs and baby dust

B x


----------



## 8868dee

I keep feeling a tightening sensation on my left side of my tummy it happened yesterday and now it's happening again it shifted to my right but now back on my left side any ideas
Sorry this is a bt of a mee post x


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

ababyfor me - looking good hun, your hcg jab would defo be out of your system hun so keeping fingers crossed your line gets stronger 

Donna - was the first response an early response one? they are defo the best ones and would pick up the smallest hcg, did you get a faint line or did it not work? big hugs hun and hope tmrw gives you good outcome   

gimmeab - spotting is very scary however often its nothing to worry about, you're defo pregnant hun as i've always got a true bfp 12dpo  rest up today darling and fingers crossed that the spotting stops   

8868dee - maybe implantation, or just your ovaries settling down from egg collection hun, how many dpo are you? x

weeguapa - did you test again today hun?

no news from me, only 4 days till i can start testing!! lol 

love
Suze xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi suze: I'm 5dp5dt today hun x Now the tightening is on both sides and it's in my lower tummy below my belly button weird feeling it is :/

Goodluck with testing hun x


----------



## Gimmeab

Hi Suze,

Many thanks for your words of encouragement, I take it the trigger shot would be well and truly out of my system by now?  There is a bit more that what I would condier spotting now, just checked my st and there is a reasobable patch of blood, sorry for being so graphic, is this the end?  I'm so freaking out right now..

Hi Dee,

I had those tighting type pains, could be a good sign hun, keep your chin up and don't know if you've tested or not yet hun, but my advice would be not too, it's worse that not testing at all, i've done both and really wish I hadn't tested now  

Wishing you both every sucess


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Gimmeab I havent tested as I no its too early lol xx


----------



## Julie37

abbey elizabeth - I think you have said it all there...definitely think your're right.  I know the waiting is dreadful ladies but I agree we should do everything we can to hold off from testing until the OTD because we will only set ourselves up for more upset and stress.  I think the answer is to try and keep occupied with other things and I like the idea of getting DP's to hide the tests!  

Because of the bank holiday weekend next week my doc said to have a blood test on theTthurs 5th as he thinks it should hopefully show up in the blood by then, but then do a hpt on Saturday 7th.  Has anyone else been told to go for a blood test at all and if so at what point after ET?  I will be 12dp2dt by then...

Julie


----------



## *Suze*

Gimme - do you have any pains hun? its so scary hun (having been there!) i know lots of ladies who have have full bright red bleeds which have lasted more than 2 days and have still gone on to have babies but also know some that went onto m/c, try to keep positive sweetie.....take care hun and keep us posted   

8868 - when are you planning to test? early or being a good girl?   

Suze xx


----------



## *Suze*

Julie - 12dp 2dt will defo show in your blood hun, i had bloods 9dp 3dt with my dd and it was 63 (although i'd poas before the beta hcg so knew i was pg)

good luck hun
Suze xx


----------



## Gimmeab

Good Girl Dee, keep up the restraint, I know how hard it is,  really hope it all works out for u hun !

Suze - I had a little couple of very mild pains shortly after I noticed the bleed, but nothing at the moment, this is so unfair after my high last night to such a low this morning all of my negative thoughts are here again.  Could really do with getting out but think I should really be in resting, really appreciate your support hum


----------



## Tabi

I was bad for testing early, I just kept stressing myself out but those of you that can wait definitely should.

XxDonna a lines a positive I read it can take a while to increase as early as this! Take it easy...

Ababy4me, congratulations thats def a BFP!!

Gimmeab sorry I have no experience with this but have read many success stories with spotting or bleeding so keep resting and stay positive  

8868dee - is it like a picking feeling? I had similar round my belly button, most strange... 

Afm, a darker BFP line on frer this morning so told DH,yay! We haven't had sec since transfer just in case - does anyone know what the recommendations are?

Sorry if i have nissed anyone. Hope everyone has a nice weekend, Tabi xx


----------



## Gimmeab

Hi Tabi,

Thanks for your words of support hun, hope you continue with the positive result !!


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks tabi. Hope u continue to get nice dark lines. My lines are so faint I'm actually doubting they r there. Xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Suze: I'm trying so hard not to test got some frer in my drawer the 6 days early ones but I'm not doing them as I am only 5dp5dt x which is too early. 

Gimmeab: thanks hun xxx

Tabi: it more like very mild af type pressure but not quite . Feels like someone pressing on my tummy below my belly button never had it before. Tabi how Many days past transfer are u just out of curiosity ?


----------



## CatB

Wow - there's been a lot going on!  Welcome to all the new ladies - fingers and toes crossed for you all.

Weeguapa - How was your waitrose treat?  Hope it did the trick    Hope you're bearing up ok and am praying it's going to be a positive outcome for you.  Sending you  

Julie 37 - Wise words indeed - like you, this is the furthest I have ever got too and nobody will take away the fact that I'm pupo.  I think yesterday must have been a crunch day for many of us.  I spent most of the day in tears too but felt so much better afterwards.  How are you feeling today?  Much brighter I hope.

Abbey-elizabeth - I like the sound of your summer house - Cotswold colours with creams sounds lovely.  I'm sure your embie is still in there and dreaming of the day they'll get to see your summer house for real  

Gimmeab - That all sounds very positive if you ask me - hold on in there!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM, Still no symptoms to speak of, still PUPO, still waiting!  Feeling less insane and emotional that yesterday though.

Love to everyone else, hugs to those that need them and Donna - stay away from the pee sticks!!!! xx


----------



## Tabi

8868Dee I am now 7dp5dt, I had one night of this picking sensation between days 3 and 4 I think.


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah I am 5dp5dt today and I hate the wait lol congrats on ur Bfp hun xxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Hello everyone - I've been away from here for a few days.  My pc got a virus and the entire hard drive was wiped.  I've been waiting for DH to fix it to get back on again.  

I'm now 10dp5dt and am starting to consider testing early (OTD 4th April).  I am so tired and woke yesterday with a sore throat, then yesterday evening I had some brown spotting, just a tiny wee bit, which has now stopped.  I'm also having cramping on and off.  On my two fresh cycles I've always bled before test day and on my two previous FETs I've had no spotting or anything until I've stopped the meds.  So this FET is deinitely different which I'm hoping is a good sign.

Do you think this could be late implantation spotting?  If you were me when would you test?

Good luck Donna - I hope your line stays.  

Everyone else who's nearly due to test, hold on in there and I really hope you all get your BFP's. xx


----------



## CatB

Crystalhearts - I definitely think it could be implantation spotting.  That and the cramping sound very promising.  If I were you I definitely wouldn't test and would hold out until Wednesday.  Assuming it is implantation, it's doubtful it would show up on a test just yet.  Hang on in there and keep positive!  Really hoping it's a BFP for you. xx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Hi girls, would you mind if I joined your merry crew?

I had ET today after doing PGD. OTD is 11th April.

Can I ask what the xxdpxxdt means? Is it number of days pregnant followed by day transfer? Does that make me 1dp5dt?

Wishing everyone the best of luck x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Chocolatebuttons - yes that would make you 1dp5dt it means one day past five day transfer you have same otd as me the 11th april


----------



## CatB

Welcome chocolatebuttons.  Congratulations on ET - how are you feeling?  xxdpxxdt means the amount of days you are post your transfer (and whether you had a 2, 3,4,5 day transfer).  So I'm 8dp2dt.  8 days post a 2 day transfer.  I had my embie transferred 2 days after EC (21st March) and ET was last Friday...hope that hasn't confused you even more!

Wishing you all the very best. x


----------



## Claralicious

Just got my first response HPT through the post  - I'm itching to use them even though OTD is wed.  Any thoughts X


----------



## crystalhearts

Claralicious - I don't know if I'll hold out until wednesday or not but I'm going to try.

CatB - Thanks for your advice and I hope you're right. x


----------



## CatB

*Claralicious* and *crystalhearts* - confession time. My OTD is Weds too and I tested with FR yesterday...it was negative. I SO wished I hadn't tested early. Still too early for the 3 of us I reckon. I might give in Tues but am trying to hold out until Weds. At least then we will know for certain. I know how hard it is though! X


----------



## weeguapa

hi lovely ladies!


how are you all doing??


age_789, suze, newmum2b and chocolatebuttons (love your username!!), a very warm welcome!  this is the loveliest thread i have ever been on   


angela_123 - how were the magnums?!  what a lovely treat!


XXDONNAXX, ababyforme, gimmeab and tabi - you brave little testers!!  i don't know how you do it!  i am so POAS phobic that no pee comes out!!!  i really hope the lines you have all been seeing are there for keeps and that the wait for OTD is no harder for having tested.


8868dee - how are you feeling?  i have had some funny pulling sensations this time that i don't remember getting before.  i am    it's a good sign...  did you have a fresh transfer?  keep an eye on those twinges... your ovaries take such a beating with stimming and especially EC, which is pretty brutal.  don't hesitate to call your clinic if you don't feel good x


emma02 - how are you feeling?  did you test?  i have had lots of cramping.  i think it's the progesterone, but hopefully other things are at work too.  i have also been feeling a bit sick, which tends to be how stress makes me feel these days.  i am trying to take some time to breathe and try to relax....had a bit of a funny turn in starbucks earlier and i am sure it is just all the worrying.


julie37 - thank you so much for your lovely, reassuring posts!  very happy to be drawing with you and amazed you got 'factory'!!!  how are you feeling today?


Tilnutt - thank you for the hope    how are you getting on?


abbey_elizabeth88 - glad your outing with your mum was helpful    love the sound of your summer house - keep us updated on what you decide!


CatB - so glad to hear the insanity levels are reducing for you...long may that last! thank you so much for the hug    oh and my waitrose dinner was great! finished off nicely with some little lindt eggs....soooooo good!


crystalhearts - i was so excited when i read your post!  i have missed hearing from you!  but i was particularly excited cos it sounds like you have been going through such similar stuff to me...i have had a sore throat and yesterday had some brown spotting that has now stopped!!  i was convinced it was all over and woke up at 5am fully expecting AF to be here in full flow    but i have had no more spotting so far today!  this has never happened to be before either....it has always been spotting and then AF.  so i am feeling hopeful again    although wondering if it was just the break between cyclogests that started the bleed?!  there's always some doubt.  i really        that this is all a good sign for us.  do you think you will test?  i am too scared.  let's believe it is implantation bleeding!


jemma - how are you getting on??


claralicious - did you cave and test?!  good luck if you do!!


wow...this has taken me a long time to write!  i hope i didn't miss anyone.  i am so grateful for you all    feeling more hopeful today now the spotting has stopped, but otherwise don't really have any signs or symptoms.  kinda heavy (.)(.) but that's not unusual when i'm pre-menstrual.  off to a comedy club tonight for some much needed giggles.  what are you all up to?


lots of love xxx


----------



## CatB

*Weeguapa* - you are so good with all your personals! Those lindt eggs are amazing, I think I might treat myself a little later. DH and I are just off to waitrose now and I really feel like I need a treat of some kind, although the two things I could really really do with right now are a really nice glass of red and a lovely hot bath... !!

I still think your symptoms are sounding really postive and great there's been no more spotting. Keeping everything crossed for you, I really am. Enjoy comedy club tonight  I think we're going to have a quiet one as DH has his interview on Monday and I'm back to work. Gawd, I do feel as though this IVF has sucked the social life out of me!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
xxx


----------



## angela123

Hi all my lovely ladies, i hope you are all being very kind to yourselves....

weeguapa......I ate 3 mini magnums!!!!! oh no I bought little ones so they wouldn't be so naughty.....

Had a wobble today, my amazon first response and clear blue digital came this morning........my DH knows me sooooo well he caught me creeping up the stairs to the loo with them, so he grabbed them off me....with these mood swings risking a punch in the nose!!!!but as it would happen I just started laughing my head off that he knows me so well.....Just though of how i had been looking...me just sitting there looking shifty......what a silly ****!!!!

still no symptoms, just a small thing like a pressure point on my left side....but literally nothing else....nowt....no cramps.....no sore knockers...nowt!!!

cooking tonight to take my mind of things......honey and ginger pork loin, leek (from my garden) and potato rosti , carrots, and spinach


----------



## XXDDxx

Girls I just want to say to anyone that is feeling the need to test, I wish I hadn't started. If its positive u won't believe it and if its neg u will be disappointed when really its too early, save urself some heart ach, stress and money and just enjoy being pupo. 
you are all doing so well to hold off this far. Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Catb I'm with u on the glass or wine and hot bath god I miss my baths. Xxxxx


----------



## Julie37

Thanks Suze!

Cat B & Weeguapa - I'm doing ok today thanks my friend has been over so we've been nattering away and then watched a chick flick.  It's definitely helping time pass by doing stuff now.  I've had my week of rest as instructed so now I'm going to start venturing out to make the time go faster and stop thinking about the dreaded testing process!  I hope you are both doing ok.  Weeguapa..as you can see I can't draw to save my life lol!  Guess that's what makes it so funny.

Tabi - I've had what I would describe as a prickling sensation so I'm wondering if that's the same thing you are having...?  I'm trying to tell myself it's a good thing and means that something good is going on in there!

Hope everyone is hanging in there and enjoying the weekend -  I'm  still for all of us

Julie x


----------



## crystalhearts

weeguapa- I am having a good day today - feeling really positive, whereas yesterday I was the total opposite.  This 2ww really does mess with your head.  I really hope our symptoms are pg ones.

CatB and Donna - I would like to have a hot bath and glass of wine too but I'd much rather get a BFP so will definitely be going nowhere near either.  It will be worth it in the end!

CatB - Don't feel bad for testing early.  I'm sure us ladies who usually hold out until OTD are a rare breed.  The temptation is huge!  Donna's advice is spot on though - thank you Donna, I think that will help me wait.

Angela 123 - No symptoms can be a good thing too.  I hope it is for you.  Your meal sounds delicous and there's nothing better than homegrown veg.  Enjoy!


----------



## CatB

*Angela 123*, I second Crystalhearts - your supper sounds divine! I'm also still relatively symptomless but have had what you describe as pressure point on the left hand side - no idea what that might be, as my one and only follie came from my right hand size....take Donna's advice and stay well clear of the pee sticks. Sounds like you have your very own pee stick policeman though!

*Crystalheart*s - so pleased you're feeling positive today. I was exactly the same as you yesterday. I had no idea the 2ww would be so stressful. Right now I think I would happily have no wine ever again if it meant getting pregnant 

*Julie37* - What chickflick did you watch? That sounds like the perfect antidote to all of this. I've had my best days when either DH has been around or I've had friends / family over. I could do with watching a really good rom com - nothing too sad otherwise I think it might tip me over the edge...

Fingers crossed for your prickling sensation - I don't know if that's the same thing as the butterflies I've been getting but either way let's hope it's a positive sign for us both.

Let's hope next week brings us all the good news and BFP's we deserve.

 to all. xx


----------



## angela123

Hi my lovely ladies, 
Thanks for the advice Donna ......but i don't know if i will manage till Thurs without test......

shout to the gang Catb, Crystal, weegaupa, Julie I hope your weekends are as lovely as they sound!!!!

right I am well puzzled.... I have this a funny taste in my mouth for days, bitter at the back of my throat, kind of put it down to the fact i am on a LOT of immune medication...however cooking tonight.....my sense of taste is mightily dullled, cant taste any thing...... there i am grinding away with my salt and pepper, grating enough pecorino cheese to sink a ship into my rosti...and nothing, cant taste a thing......well weird......I have a bit of a blocked nose, but still....has anyone head of  this as symptom


----------



## CatB

Angela lovely...it could be the medication or it could be a sign.  I know a metallic taste in the mouth is a sign of early pregnancy and I thought I had that this morning but then realised it was probably just dehydration 

What I do know though is that my mouth is watering now at the sound of those rostis - I'm on my way over! X


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Hey girls, thanks for the welcome and explanation.

Quick question - did anyone else have sort of tugging/tightness feeling behind your belly button post ET? I know it's way too soon for it to be embie related and I'm suffering mild ohss so guessing its something to do with a combination of that and ET but wanted to see if anyone else experienced the same thing.

Thoughts greatly appreciated xx


----------



## angela123

thanks Cat....just grasping at straws........ apparently the rosti was delicous (as DH states).......... I on the the other hand have no idea what it tasted like!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Weeguapa: thanks hun zx I'm feeling ok just still got the tightening feelings so hopefully it will mean good things lol as my (.)(.) are tender to touch but I know that could be progesterone pesseries x enjoy the comedy club xxx

Angela: ur post made me laugh lol looking shift with your hpts like they are illegal lol classic x .


----------



## Gimmeab

Well many thanks for all your kind replies ladies, I hope you are all taking care of yourselves !

Cat B - Many thanks for your words of encouragement, but i'm afriad I can't help feeling it's all over even though I have tested positive for 2 days the bleed is now heavier and consistent also with mild pains too so I have now idea whats going on but I know i'm really struggling to stay positive.  My OTD is Wednesday like you which at the moment feels like Months away as our clinic won't do anything until this date i'm just gonna have to sit it out and pray that this bleed is nothing and stops soon.  Wishing you well for your result on Wednesday !!  BTW you just reminded me that I have a Lindt Egg in the fridge so i'm off shortly to eat it Thanks for that !!

Claralicious, Crystalhearts & Weeguapa - I think you also are Wednesday too, I would like to congratulate you for resisting to test, i tested yesterday and today which were both positive and since i've been bleeding  so you can imagine whats going on in my head, my advice would be to wait until Wednesday wish I had,  Good luck hun !!

XXDONNAXX - I second your thoughts on not testing early I didn't on my first cycle and really have no idea why I decided to do it early on this one but I have and have regretted it ever since, but we cab't beat ourselves up we are so desperate to see that positive and we are only human after all, i'm gonna treat myself to the Lindt egg sitting in my fridge and hope my blues wash away, hope the positive shows up for you further hun.

My thoughts and prayers are with all you ladies right now !


----------



## karenb1973

Ladies,

UNfortunately it's BFN for me.

Gutted but making next plans with a glass of red wine in my hand.

Best of luck to you all.

Karen


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww karen so sorry to hear that. Big hugs and u enjoy that glass of wine hunni. Xxxxx


----------



## Gimmeab

Karen

So sorry to hear your news hun, you enjoy that well deserved glass of red and keep your chin up !

B x


----------



## mandimoo

So sorry karenb, big hug x x


----------



## angela123

So sorry karen... be kind to yourself..its god you have a plan of action to focus postively on....  love and hugsXXXXX


----------



## Tabi

Karen - so sorry to hear your news. Your positive attitude is inspiring x

Chocolate buttons that feeling sounds familiar so fingers crossed!

As for testing early, I didn't the 1st cycle but did this one - who knows why I changed my mind - I'm blaming the hormones!! My husband didn't know to tell me not to so those of you with your own poas police should listen to them!

At the mo I am weeing every half hour and just waiting for my clinic to open Monday to book betas to confirm.

Hugs, dust & stickiness to all


----------



## angela123

Congrats Tabi....yeh yeh so nice to have a BFP on our april board!!!!!!!! hoping for sky high BETA.........xxx


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry Karen xxx enjoy the glass of red hun xxx am thinking of u xxx take care of urself xxx


----------



## CatB

Kare, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Enjoy that glass of red and here's looking to a positive outcome in the future for you.  Sending you love and hugs. xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Sorry for your update Karen, sending you healing hugs and I want you to be gentle and patient with yourself and other half. Life has a very funny journey for all of us. But there is life to live. 

My mother said something amazing to me today, I had a car crash in 2005, resulting in 4 years of intensive reconstructive surgery to rebuild my arm and hand. My mum cared for me, an the same summer my father got cancer. Once we get over these trying times, we forget how lucky we are for what we DO have, instead of what we don't. 

I cried about personal doubt over our treatment, and after sometime of self pitty (which is very much allowed) my mum gentley reminded me of the girl who lost both her legs after a hit and run, she was in the bed next to me. She was informed her husband was killed.she was early twenties. Mum also reminded me of Another personal experience of great suffering... Being told one has terminal cancer. To think this could be your last month... Here on earth with your loved ones.

It's so important, dispite this huge struggle.... To remember, we are fighting for an addition to our lives... Not for our lives completely, I know if all fails, we will adopt and be greatful for it, but this journey takes a lot out of us. I admire hugely ladies trying over and over, I can't imagine the determination it required. But I just want to send hugs, positive words, to everyone and anyone starting or ending this Ivf journey.

Xxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Abbeyeliz, what a spot on, beautiful and wise post. I think that will help all of us, thank you for it.

AFM I feel like I'm carrying concealed weapons my boobs are so enlarged! Also got weird on off stronger, faster heartbeat, all down to pessaries?

Donnax My OH said for the first ime today he didn't think HE coule hold out till OTD having convinced me not o test early! My clinic sets OTD as 16 days post EC so it's does feel like a long wait but currently determined to stick it out.

Love to you all


----------



## angela123

abbey_Elizabeth, wow what wonderfull words......such a wise head on such young shoulders... but life can bring such sorrow that is is impossible not to come through pain and loss without the light of knowlage and introspection falling on us...... often though this the true gift of grief and pain...... thank you for sharing.

Karen I hope you are bearing up......I often think on the numerous BFNs that I have had that its the 3-4 days after the news when it hits home the most and feels so so hard, cuddle your DH, be good to yourself...give yourself time..... love and hugs...

AFM..8DP5DT.......well why am I mailing at this ungodly hour of sunday morning you may ask yourself....
I was woken by some almighty cramps at about four O'Clock, was have a horrible dream about DH, and I was sweating something wicked in a "AF is on her way" type thing....As you girlie's know I have been completely symptomless and been seriously crawling the walls.

DH (the POAS Police) was laying soundly asleep..... soooo, I crept out of bed and got out my first response stick..... and immediately got BFP!!!!!!!!!  two very dark lines....I can hardly believe it, I was convinced it had not worked I am still in shock... I don't think it's sunk in yet...... and clearly so excited that I cant possilbly sleep now..... bacon and eggs anyone?


----------



## Maybethistime

Congratulation angels. Better make sure those eggs aren't runny..


----------



## angela123

Congratulations to you too elaine, still in shock I Think...had scrambled eggs to be on the safe side.....


----------



## CatB

Woo hoo - Congratulations Angela lovely!!!  That's such good news, and has given me hope, as I had night sweats last night too  

Have you told DH yet? I hope you have an amazing day and enjoy this very special feeling.

Abbey_Elizabeth - very well put. Ditto what Butterfeena and Angela said.

Butterfeena - Ooooh, fingers crossed that is a good sign!  Sounds like you will now have to take on the role as POAS policewoman in your home!

AFM, still no real symptoms, apart from those night sweats so am trying to focus on Angela's BFP and hold out until Wednesday.  I'm back at work next week and not sure whether to work from home on Weds (and be by myself) or go in to work and risk a meltdown around people who have no idea about the IVF...what do you think?

Love to all. xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Catb if u can I would work from home as no matter what the out come I wouldn't want to be at work even if it was positive u will be so excited. Xxxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

hello!! Im testing Monday 9th - im 7dp5dt ivf. Obviously v nervous and had major anxiety attacks on a couple of occasions (about stupid things) but feel steady now. Bit of a recluse (had to go to clinic on day 3 for a blood test which was a bore) ... anyway yabbit yabbit - id love to give and receive support. love to all - thanks to those who pointed me in the right direction, got a bit lost on the site 
Clare xx


----------



## CatB

Thanks Donna.  I think you're right!   that it will be positive - atm I can't even begin to imagine what that would feel like - think I will probably faint tbh!

Welcome bigfamilydreams - you're in great company here.  Great that you're feeling a bit steadier now - and we're all here to help you get through the 2ww. 

Right, I'm *walking away from the laptop* and am determined to get out there and enjoy the sunshine before work tomorrow.  Might chat to you all this eve but otherwise, have a gorgeous Sunday everyone. xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Huge congrats Angela! Congrats! What a lovely Sunday this will be for you!!!

Post was slightly emo and abit deep, but just wanted to share it never the less lol

Bigfamily dreams we share the same OTD  and welcome! Xxx

Have a lovely Sunday Catb! I'm off to a carboot 

Butterfeena, you make me laugh, my nipples have been like bullets throughout this month lol xxxx


----------



## Julie37

Karen - so sorry to hear your news - try and keep that positive outlook for good things to come - thinking of you.

Abbey_elizabeth - thank you for your inspiring post.  It's good for us all to put things in perspective from time to time.  It's so easy to get caught up in the doom and gloom of our lives but there are so many people having to deal with worse things that cannot be changed.

Angela - congratulations - sooo happy for you 

Cat B - I watched 'P.S. I Love You' - it's a bit sad but has a happy ending and of course Gerard Butler is very easy on the eye!!  Also I agree with Donna about definitely working from home if you can.

Bigfamilydreams - welcome 

Julie


----------



## 8868dee

Angela: congrats on the Bfp xxxx

Cat: I agree with Donna work from home if u can xxxx 

Welcome bigfamilydreams xxxx gl for ur cycle xxx


----------



## xemmax

good look to evry1 big hug for bfn cograts to bfp
3rd april tue is otd date that will b 13dpt 5dt
tested sat 10dpt 5dt    praying it stays and isnt a chemical pregnancy from testing early.the worry never ends


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Emma congrats and I hope it's a sticky Bfp for u xxx

Afm: when I had my 5 day blast transferred 6 days ago my clinic also gave me 1500iu injection of ovitrelle (hcg) after do u think that would now be out of my system as its been 6 days and it was only 1500iu, they give it to help your body think u r pregnant, the reason I ask is coz yesterday and today my boomers Are very sore and I was wondering of it was due to the hcg Injction I had at transfer .


----------



## njr_26

Congratulations on the BFPs Tabi, Angela and Emma, that is such good news.

Cat, I think you should work from home. I remember getting my AF at work in the last couple of days of 2WW and it was hell (I am a teacher), particularly as another lady in my department had just announced she was pregnant after only trying 3 months.

Welcome Bigfamilydreams, wishing you lots of luck.

Karen, so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself.

Hi to everyone else, it is so hard to keep up with this thread.

AFM, just had bloating, big sore(.)(.) and some pulling on my left side a couple of days ago. It could all be the medication. I am 11dp5dt now and my test day is next Sat so trying not to test early as I have enough to cope with at the moment without having the disappointment id it hasn't worked. It would have been my Mum's birthday today. We are going out to lunch with my Dad to try and cheer him up.

Best wishes and babydust to everyone

Njr26


----------



## XXDDxx

Iv just been lying and bed and got pains and so convinced my period was coming, I went to the toilet and I have light brown discharge. My period would be due today at the earliest. I'm 9dp4dt is prob too late for implant bleeding? Xxxxx


----------



## xemmax

its not too late donna,ppl spot later on too,ive read its a good sign.depending on if it was a 2 day r 5 day transfer my result showed at 10dpt on 5dt.it wud be too early to test at 9dpt if it was a 2day transfer.but even if u test early like i did.u still worry.couldnt slepp last night thinkin it prob implanted but then mite not av worked n otd test maybe bfn,prayin it is stil bfp.
thanks for all ur praise n luck x


----------



## angela123

Morning ladies
yeah to Emma and her BFP!!!!!

Catb you need to not be in work if you can..... ether way you will be walking around like a loon (just like I am)
Donna try to relax today...it still could be baby getting comfy..... could still well inplant bleed.......

AFM told DH (poas policeman).... and well was a bit underwhelmed by his reaction..happy but cautious .....we've been here before you see... and I think he just doesn't want  to get his heart broken again.....well sod it
i am, overjoyed,  delirious....just really enjoying the day......


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks girls.
Iv phoned my doc at the clinic and if I start to bleed properly iv to up my cylogest and iv just to get plenty of rest. Xxxxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

hi girls congrats to them bfps and so sorry for the bfn 

im now 6dp2dt on a FET cycle sorry (TMI) but when i cleaned out the crinone gel earlier 2day some of it had a light pink tinge to it is it to early for AF to arrive last time AF came 12dp2dt


----------



## crystalhearts

Karen - so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself.  xx

Angela and Emma - Congratulations!

everyone else - thinking of you all and wishing you all the best. x


----------



## 2wait

Hi Angela 123 amazing fantastic!! nice to meet you here and congratulations again for your  , going to been following you from one thread to the next one!! 
Can I join?? Got a 5 days ET yesterday, test day 14/04/  but with DH we have decided to test on Easter monday!!
I got all the symptoms already I think it`s just because of the utrogestan. Fingers crossed ladies..


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Need some serious advice...

I am really really struggling with mood swings today, I have no patience... I feel like I want to slap my husband round the face and scream until the neighbours can hear me... 

This is completely oppresite to me as a person, I have instead insisted he leaves me well alone, I even shouted at the dog... I'm holding back tears, trying my damn hardest to calm myself down... Locked myself in bathroom, planning on a shower and bed. Even though it's only just 7pm.

My hubby works 6 days a week and I miss him all the time, I'm so upset this only day together I feel so angry... Help  What is going on?? Period from hell coming? The predestone gel?


----------



## Maybethistime

I had a day like that in 2ww and I am not normally moody... Unlock bathroom door, go out and apologise to husband. Its early iin the evening of your presious day together so (said in a strict voice) make the best of it.  The reality of the situation that although you might be hormonaly unbalanced due to meds, happiness is still a choice we have to make every day..


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I think I still need a few moments... Or hours... The showers running. (on iPhone) is this hormoans? Which ones?? I wasn't even like this on my injections?

Taken bra off, sorry if tmi. Boobs annoying me more than usual. Had sore tender breasts since Stimms. But more so, maybe my short tolerance is making them seem worse.

I think I might call clinic tomorrow if this fool mood continues. I literally feel like I just want to be left alone... But cuddled at the same time. Maybe I will apologise and ask for silence together instead. (I'm mega touchy and I try to apologise, then my lovely husband starts diggin at me... Then I start off again lol) been this way ALL day... And managed to suppress it, but I'm upset I might be causing stress on embie if she's still on board! 

Sleeping tablets anyone? .... On a serious note, I want to take this up with clinic or GP... Surely wanting to batter your husband.. (that's like anger management?) is far from normal...


----------



## Maybethistime

It's hormones but this is also a very scary time in your life. It's also scary for poor oh, who sounds like  a superstar and is probably wondering what he can do to help. Own the way you feel but don't let it own you. Go for a walk, watch a funny movie, or cuddle up for the  evening. If this time in our lives was easy we would not need this board but it's a lifeline for all of us because  we are all in the same boat. You are not alone..


----------



## angela123

Hi ladies,
2 wait....... welcome to April cycle testers the girls on here are great.....reprofit board was a bit slow...and i was going insane with waiting!!!!!!! i am sure you find the thread brilliant......

abbey Elizabeth, the drugs make you mental...one day i had to stop myself from killing DH...bless him then the next next day laughing like a mental patient...it was well odd.... it will pass I promise.


----------



## xemmax

awe abbey, i was like that on first cycle with jabs n tablets.its prob worry and stress.wen i use to take it out on fella he was so patient bless him.we just after remember that there goin thru it too and just as worried and in it with us.my fella also works long hrs i only see him sundays.he cudnt make it on et so if it work he wasnt even there wen baby was convieved ha.x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Aww Elaine, that is so nice. Thank you. I think it's amazing how quickly I personally forget the big deal of this situation you know? I forget all the injections, the hormoans, the post EC tenderness, and the stress, I try and keep mentally busy all the time I think it's serious tiredness that's makes me become much less able to handle pmt feelings like this.

Thank you Angela, I hope it passes sooner rather than later. Don't want another day like this. Hardest thing is, this is way too early to be pregnancy symptoms so I can't even fall back onto that old chestnut lol

Emma, my hubby only has Sundays off too... I will have my shower, and cuddle up with him shortly. Mage il send myself to the naughty step if I don't calm down lol xx


----------



## weeguapa

abbey_elizabeth - how are you feeling honey?? I think it's a totally normal part of this process and I have been there before.  And got through it.  DH and I have had major arguments on all my 2wws. It's just so stressful, we have so much invested and so many hopes.  Only you truly know what you need right now to relax and feel better.  Take some time, some big deep breaths, close your eyes and just focus on breathing in and out, picture your lovely wee embryo snuggling in.  Nothing else matters.  If you need to do this locked in the bathroom, that's ok.  You're not losing it! You are reacting normally to intense stress.  Your DH will be there for you when you're ready....no pressure.  Big hugs     


Massive congratulations to Angela, tabi and Emma!!! Amazing news   what have your clinics said? 


Xxdonnaxx - how are you feeling? How is the spotting? I had brown discharge at 9dp5dt and then it went away,  am hoping that's a good sign    And will be for you too.


Karen -    Take good care of you xx


Hi to Jemma, catB, crystalhearts, njr_26, butterfeena, 2wqit, 88868dee, bigfamilydreams and anyone else I've missed.  Hope you're all surviving the roller coaster   


Julie37 - loving the drawings, keep 'em coming   


Annan - how are you getting on? Did you have more bloods this weekend?


AFM - had an ok day today with brunch with one friend and a cuppa with another.  I am really tired today and have a sore throat, which I often get when I'm tired.  My (.)(.)s are a little more sore, but nothing like they were after my HGC trigger back in July.  Do you think they would feel like that if I was pregnant? I am still up and down every few seconds, going between believing it has worked and being certain it hasn't!  DH has asked me to test tomorrow because he is going away with work early tues morn.  It's so hard though....there just isn't a good time for a BFN   


Lots of love and baby dust to all of you xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa
Its not spotting anymore there is a lot now but its still brown. I'm sure its my period as its due today and sometimes it starts like this, I'm getting lots of cramps aswell.
Abbey I hope u feel better soon hunni. Enjoy a nice shower and then go and get lots of cuddles, u will be taking all ur frustration out on DH as he is the only one there and going through all this with u. Xxxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Abbeyeliz, give yourself a break sweetheart, ivf is endlessly stressful and we are putting three lots (minimum) of different drugs into our bodies so it's truly only natural that you react to them. I bet there's not a single lady who hasn't had a wobble during their cycle. I know I have!


----------



## Tincancat

Please add me ICSI 29th March OTD 12th April


----------



## Julie37

Abbey_elizabeth - OMG your post was like me reading about myself - I'm up and down like a yoyo and I was sure my poor DP thinks I'm a nutcase.  However I just read him some of your post so I could prove it isn't just me!  As Weeguapa said we are just reacting to intense stress and dealing with so many emotions that we have never had to deal with before.  Hopefully you will be cuddled up by now with your hubby and feeling a bit calmer but next time you feel like you're all over the place please re-assure yourself you're not alone and the waiting will all be over soon.

Weeguapa...good luck with your test tomorrow...  for that BFP...I shall be watching this space.

AFM - I'm a bit confused about which drugs give us which symptoms.  I hear lots of you talking about the injections and other drugs related to egg collection but as i'm using donor eggs I've not had these drugs.  I've just been on progynova since beginning of March and then pessaries since just before ET.  I've been exceptionally tired particularly since I started the pessaries so I'm guessing thats due to them.  I have had very sore boobs since then too - anyone know if this is a side effect of pessaries too...it's got to be too early for pregnancy symptoms.  (OTD 7th but blood test on 5th April).  

Julie


----------



## ababyforme

hi ladies...


i tested again this morning with a first respone and got a positive again ) 




im totally scared of it all being wrong.....


wendy xx


----------



## CatB

Ladies, just spent nearly 50 mins tapping out a reply with lots of personals and have lost it!    Grrrrr!!!!  Will try again tomorrow butt for now, love and hugs to everyone, congrats to those with a BFP and welcome to all the new ladies.

Weeguapa - just wanted to say a massive good luck for tomorrow though if you do test.  Thinking of you. xxx

Abbey-Elizabeth - Hope you made it up with your DH  

Night night.

Cat xxx

PS thanks very much for all the advice on working from home - I'm going to do as you all say.  Will do personals tomorrow.


----------



## 8868dee

Weeguapa: I had a lovley day today just not doing a lot lol x I also go from thinking it may have worked to making myself sure it has failed it sure is a emotional rollercoaster. Gl with testing tomorow hun xxx will be thinking of u and Hoping its a Bfp xxxx

Butterfeena: I have had more than one wobble during cycle lol

Afm: OTD is getting closer now only 3 sleeps left ( not including tonight) and im nervous and excited lol. Still finding the days dragging but I knew they would always same when ur waiting for something lol x . At least I will be busy tomorow and Tuesday as I'm moving house from my 2 bed to a 3 bed townhouse x course im not lifting anything just be pottering around and giving orders lol


----------



## 8868dee

Annan1975: hope u got on ok today as its ur OTD Hun am thinking of u xxx


----------



## weeguapa

just did a middle of the night test...BFN. haven't woken DH to tell him. not feeling anything yet...just empty and
numb. the rest will come soon enough I'm sure. just exhausted by all the time, effort and money that we've put into this in the last 3 years, all for nothing 

hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## xemmax

Weeguapa, big hug,it's so scary testing.u r stronger than u think.7 ivfs that's one tough cookie.my first cycle failed I was devasted.but like u I was a good responder.37 eggs is loads.amazing in fact.and to get to blastocyst is really good.I cudnt understand it failin.even the doctors were sayin I had a really good chance.but it failed.but like me u r strong,young,a good responder with good eggs.doctors would only put 1 bk for me tho. stil not over til otd day.never give up.keep telling urself it will happen cos we arnt giving up x


----------



## CatB

Oh Weeguapa honey - my heart goes out to you.  I don't know what to say right now, other than that you will find the strength from somewhere to see this journey through.  Emma talked a lot of sense.  In IVF terms you have so much going for you. I know it might not seem that way now.  I wouldn't want to give false hope but you do still have your OTD tomorrow.  In the meantime, sending you  .  We're all here for you.

Love, Cat xxx


----------



## Touty

Had a phone call earlier from our IVF nurse, she confirmed that we are in fact pregnant.... i can't quite believe it... still in shock i think, i so believed it hadn't worked with the "mucus" thing and having AF type pains ALL week!


----------



## XXDDxx

Morning girls.
Iv woken up to a full period this morn.
Congrats to every1 who has ther bfp and good luck to every1 testing. Xxxxxx


----------



## Julie37

Awww Weeguapa don't give up yet...it is still early and you may be someone who's body takes a bit longer before it shows up the right level of hormone - sending you a big hug   while you give it a couple more days.

Donna - sending you big hugs too  .

Congrats to you Touty  

Abbey_Elizabeth - hope youre feeling better today

Julie


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Weeguapa and Donna - sending you masses of hugs

Congrats Touty

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM - nothing to report. 3dp5dt. Still massively swollen from OHSS but feeling better. Still also got that pulling feeling behind my belly button but guessing that's is related to the darn OHSS rather than anything positive xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls,

well its official iv got my  ....im over the moon, in iv been waiting 10 years for this, im still in shock,   please stay little button, now to call clinic,

big hugs to the bfn, i no what you are going through,   .......take time to heal and time with family, ff is always here and so are us girls, xxx


yay to my fellow  xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Weegua,  thank you. there sure isn't a good time for a BFN, Im almost wanting to wait until AFTER my OTD, until a period comes, if no period. Test then... That's how much I hate it. I wonder if clinic can do bloods
instead. I think in the 2ww any symptoms are same as AF, cramping, sore boobs, tired, headaches, all the same as AF. I'm so sorry to see your update on here, I don't know If you saw my post somewhere about my sister in law not testing positive until a week later. But wait to see if AF comes, give it couple more days, ring clinic and see what they say. Massive big long cuddle xxxx

Donna, butterfeena, thank you for your kind words. At that moment in time it was like RAGE! Not very pleasant for me or hubby, or doggy, I have some making upto do lol xxxx

Donna, really sad to see this morning you've woken to a period. I want to give you a great big cuddle. Feels like 50/50 these results, but really, it's less than half the chance for implantation and it's just out of our 
hands. I'm here always to talk to, as I'm sure so many ladies will be. Huge cuddles xxxx

Julie37. Ha, I bet he thought I was a mental patient. Good luck with everything Xx

Catb, made it up with hubby, quiet cuddles in bed. The whole 5 mins apprently because I then fell asleep lol thank you though, I hope your well? Xxx

Trouty, congratulations! You must be over the moon. Did you do a blood test? Xxx

Emma, wise words. Love your PMA xxx

AFM: after a day filled with mood swings, and much support from ladies from this forum! I had a shower, got into bed, gave hubby cuddles. Fell asleep in like 5 mins, got up today, hubby has tooth ache, so he looked pretty low before work. Both in need of some TLC I think. But, together we are fine, both an understanding there, fighting this together sort of thing.

In myself, I do feel better, still tired... Might just take it slow today, I haven't rested a great deal since EC really. How naughty of me.

Sending out huge love to all, BFN or BFPs xxx


----------



## butterfeena

So sorry to hear of the BFNs this morning, I have a feeling I'm about to join you as have woken to backache which is a AF sign for me and the swollen boobs have gone down. I really want to get to test day regardless but looking unlikely right now.


----------



## dinkydott

morring abby,  ...........iv been testing since friday, and iv had a clear line since then, and just got darker, friday was 5dp5dt, iv been using clearblue, normal, the nurse said at clinic there the best to use, i have used a dig one today also though as i new it would come up, but it came up 2/3 weeks, so happy about that, 
hunni i got no signs what so ever, nothing, i was so conviced it didnt work even up tell this morning, and the lne was going to go, but it cant be wrong now, i have sore boobies but had that since stimms, i really can only say you just dont no tell otd or a line on poas, if you are, im still in shock, yes 10 years of ttc and 2 rounds of ivf, test ect, now iv got my legs shut tight, xxxx wishing you all the lick in the world my love,


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Butterfeena, . Have you tested yet? Your test day is only 2 days away isn't it? Praying so hard for you. Xxxxx

Congrats lucky three! So what day did you get your BFP? Early then? Another lady got here's on first response four days early! I have 1 week to go until testing!  Xxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

My OTD us Friday but was thinking I could test on Weds as that would be 14 days post EC. Feel like its going to be over any second.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I bet, I would feel exactly the same. We wish this 2 ww to be over, yet when you feel hung in the balance like that, it's unimaginable. (been there myself many times when ttc naturally) the evil dreaded AF feelings. Please keep me posted, I have seen many women say it felt like intense periods.. Then getting a good result. Try get your mind off it. If nothing by Wednesday I would test, I know I say to wait... But everyone's different and moods change every hour in this process, hold on little ones!!! Xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

girls the 2ww is a horrid place to be, very  ........i tested 4 days early, 
but still didnt bealive it tell today, 

have you seen the et chart i posted last week, i think about 10 pages back, xxx

r


----------



## angela123

Weeguapa, I am so so sorry my darling..... after 5 fresh IVf cycles and and two frozen.... I  can put myself a bit in your rotten boots.... please be kind to yourself.... after my last BFN I was very low.. not a feeling I am familiar with as I am notorious for being stupidly  upbeat, i think however it was because of the enormous pressure we put on ourselves and when it fails it makes the the way out of it so much harder.....love and cuddles..... give yoursel a treat...... break away or nice dress... something to look forward to xxxxx

Donna waking up with your period.... oh so sorry my lovely..... it is crap this roll of the the dice isnt it?...please please be good to yourself...i am sending you love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx

luckythree yeh yeh !!!!! I JUST LOVE BFPS!!!!!!! so happy for you and your hard won BFP....enjoy xx


----------



## Julie37

Congrats Luckythree


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Im getting VERY lost on this site - but here i am again. Test day 9th, very bloated, stressed-out but determined not to test early. Promised DH! This is haaaaard. Feel pants BUT sense of humour not entirely gone ... Sigh xxxv v v


----------



## crystalhearts

I'm really sorry Weeguapa and Donna.  It must be really hard coming on here with your news and seeing BFPs.  If I get a BFN again I don't know if I'll be able to handle using a thread like this again.  It is so supportive but also so hard when other people get just what you want.  Sending huge hugs to both of you. xx


----------



## ayshea

Hello all - I have really enjoyed reading your posts... I find them very supportive...  I shall be testing this coming Fri 6th - I had 2 blasties put in last Mon....

I'm just about managing to keep myself occupied - but I do worry that I have no symptoms, the only thing I check is that AF has not arrived... although I am now on day 35 which is a bit late for me...

However last night I had sharp pains in my lower back, anyone experienced this?  

Thank you
Ayshea x


----------



## weeguapa

thank you everyone. putting on a brave face at work...it isn't easy! going for bloods at clinic to confirm tomorrows so i can come off all the meds. didn't bleed last time til I stopped the cyclogest.
hope you're all ok xx


----------



## angela123

oh darling!! ive been thinking about you and donna all morning...any chance of a early dart from work? a couples of day off?? I booked some time atfer OTD knowing that I might need some time to myself if BFN......  sending you love xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weguapa.
I really feel for u being at work DP and I took a holiday today I was ment to be in work.
I have called my clinic and they have told me to start taking 3 cylogest and hold on till wed  the torture never ends.
I have called and left a message with my gyno to see if we can get on the waiting list for NHS treatment at Dundee. Xxxxx


----------



## Tabi

So sad for you Donna and weeguapa  bfn's are so heartbreaking and unfair. Big hugs to both of you. 

Congratulations on a definite BFP Lucky3


----------



## MustBeMummy

weeguapa said:


> just did a middle of the night test...BFN. haven't woken DH to tell him. not feeling anything yet...just empty and
> numb. the rest will come soon enough I'm sure. just exhausted by all the time, effort and money that we've put into this in the last 3 years, all for nothing
> 
> hope you're all doing ok x


Im so sorry to hear that. Were you do to test now or could it be too early...?


----------



## XXDDxx

Mustbemummy.
I'm just wondering where u r having iui? And I hope u don't mind me asking but I assume u have priced it at a few places? Do u have an average price? Xxxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

XXDONNAXX said:


> Morning girls.
> Iv woken up to a full period this morn.
> Congrats to every1 who has ther bfp and good luck to every1 testing. Xxxxxx


Again im so sorry to hear this. Good luck for the next time x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Touty said:


> Had a phone call earlier from our IVF nurse, she confirmed that we are in fact pregnant.... i can't quite believe it... still in shock i think, i so believed it hadn't worked with the "mucus" thing and having AF type pains ALL week!


Many congratulations to you! Woo Hoo!


----------



## MustBeMummy

luckythree said:


> morning girls,
> 
> well its official iv got my ....im over the moon, in iv been waiting 10 years for this, im still in shock,  please stay little button, now to call clinic,
> 
> big hugs to the bfn, i no what you are going through,  .......take time to heal and time with family, ff is always here and so are us girls, xxx
> 
> yay to my fellow xx


Wow congratulations!! So pleased for you!


----------



## xemmax

rang clinic 6 week scan in 3 weeks to see if there will b heartbeat.feel so lucky.but worried still.
Big hug to all the bfn.I got a bfn 3 months ago.the feelin is the worse ever.keep positive.never give up


----------



## MustBeMummy

XXDONNAXX said:


> Mustbemummy.
> I'm just wondering where u r having iui? And I hope u don't mind me asking but I assume u have priced it at a few places? Do u have an average price? Xxxxx


We r having iui at chelsea and westminster in london. i have no ideas about prices though im afraid as ours is funded. but i will look on the website and find out about it for you


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Congrats Emma!! Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

xemmax said:


> rang clinic 6 week scan in 3 weeks to see if there will b heartbeat.feel so lucky.but worried still.
> Big hug to all the bfn.I got a bfn 3 months ago.the feelin is the worse ever.keep positive.never give up


Well done Emma! Congratulations.


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks mustbemummy. We can get NHS funding I'm not sure if it will be iui or ivf. The waiting list is a year and I feel like if they say we can only have iui what's the point as ivf didn't work and that was because my eggs weren't great.

Congrats emma. Xxxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

XXDONNAXX said:


> Thanks mustbemummy. We can get NHS funding I'm not sure if it will be iui or ivf. The waiting list is a year and I feel like if they say we can only have iui what's the point as ivf didn't work and that was because my eggs weren't great.
> 
> Congrats emma. Xxxxx


http://www.chelwest.nhs.uk/services/womens-health-services/assisted-conception-unit-acu/links/ACU-Price-List-Apr-2011.pdf

/links


----------



## xemmax

those of you on 2 week wait still,good luck thanks for all comments.just so ur at piece of mind a little bit.ere are my symtoms for bfp just so u are not worryin as i had all the signs of a bfn and got myself all upset.
af pains like you are goin to have period
ovalation pains
bloating
backache
cramps 
out of breath quicker
always wanting the toilet
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2wait

Congratulations to all the positive!! and big big  for the ladies with the negative! woooooooow really don`t want to think on this!! can`t think about what next if this time doesn`t work !! will be not just economical i f not physically and psychologically destroyed!

wooooooooooow xemmax think that your description match exactly with what I have!! think that my period and a bad one is going to arrive!
Many thanks!! that make me feel more optimistic ! and you  have had a positive!!! ?? congrats..hope will have the same luck as you!!
Still a long way to test!! by the way ladies  Do you test the Bhcg to know if it`s positive  and after the positive result the progesterone levels as well?


----------



## Claralicious

x


----------



## XXDDxx

claralicious.
have u tested early hun? hope you are ok. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Congratulations on the BFPs, thats wonderful news!
Big hugs to those that didn't, so sorry.

Has anyone heard from Mandimoo today? It was her otd today too?


----------



## butterfeena

Claralicious, so sorry honey, big bg hugs. Xxx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Huge hugs claralicious     so sorry to here your news. Hope you and you're hubby are ok xx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Good evening ladies, 

Firstly, huge congratulations on the BFPs - such wonderful and exciting news; I'm so glad that you ladies have got your miricles! 

For those who have had BFNs, my heart goes out to you... Just remember that infertility causes such a heartache for those who suffer with it and it is in these moments that these feelings intensify - so its okay to cry, feel Down, be a bit selfish etc... Sending you all big cuddles. 

AFM: I'm pretty sure it's all over... Woke up to a little brown spotting, which has gradually turned to brown and red spotting - not full AF yet, but in my heart of hearts I'm sure she'll be here in full force soon. I just feel so defeated and cross with how unjust this whole thing is. - my DH was willing to lay his life on the line for his country and now has life changing wounds as a result of fighting on the front line... All we want is a baby to make our family complete and after all the pain and suffering he has been through it seems so unfair that this - something that is meant to be pure, wonderful and full of hope - should be so difficult. 

I am not due to test until Thursday, so have been told to carry on with the Crinone until then - all I really want to do is have a hot bath and a glass of wine... However, I will wait out until Thursday as if a miricle does happen and I get a positive test I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I dropped everything now. 

Love and baby dust to one an all, 

Dizzy xxx


----------



## Jemma S

Hi there

Please could you add me to the list - my test date is 12th April. I had my transfer today which was day 5. it hadn't quite made it to blastocyst yet and they called it a morula, which I'd never heard of. I'm really praying this works as they only put one back at a time. They are keeping the rest in the culture until tomorrow and then deciding which, if any, they will freeze. I had a good number of fertilised eggs and at day 2 and 3 they looked very promising, with all 14 (bar 2) being grade1, so not sure what happened on day 4.

Jemma x


----------



## CatB

So much sad news on the thread today - I've been thinking of you all today but only just got back from work now.

*Donna*, I'm so sorry about your BFN. How are you doing? It sounds as though you are springing in to action and thinking of next steps, which sounds really positive. I hope you and DH were able to comfort each other today.
*
Weeguapa*, I really feel for you, having to cope with your emotions at work. Hope you made it through the day in one piece.... Have you got any plans for the Easter break?

*Claralicious* - I'm so sorry. IVF is just so unfair. Sending you  and hoping that you are being good to yourself.

*Mandimoo and Anan*, how are you both doing?

*Crystalhearts* - I know exactly what you mean. I'm really praying it's good news for you on 4th

*Angela* - are you still deliriously happy?  I really hope it's all starting to sink in now and feel real - which of course it is. That baby will hope the next 9 months whizzes by so it can get a taste of your wonderful cooking!

Congratulatons to luckythree, emma and touty - wonderful news!

*Abbey-elizabeth* - Glad you're feeling better today and hope you managed to get some rest and take it easy? Really pleased to hear you and hubby are back on track too - IVF can be so lonely and we all need our DP/DH's more than ever but it's sods law that our hormones make us push them away!

*Julie37* - How are you doing lovely? I read P.S. I love you years ago and was in floods of tears! I can just about remember the happy ending but yes, Gerard Butler is good eye candy! I'm a bit embarrassed to admit this but this 'no sex during the 2ww' is driving me to distraction!!! Therefore I'm getting very easily distracted by gratuitous eye candy at the moment!

*Butterfeena* - I'm crossing my fingers and toes like mad that AF doesn't come and that you make it to OTD and that it's good news. We could really do with a few more BFP's and I sincerely hope your dreams come true. It's not over until it's over - hang on in there.

*Chocolate buttons *- Hope the swelling is going down?

*8868 dee* - Hope the house move is going well?

Hope I've not missed anyone and sending lots of love to you all. Hope all the new ladies are finding their way around ok *waves*.
I know this is such a big week for so many of us and I just wish so much we could all get our dreams to come true.

AFM - First day back at work was a welcome distraction although with OTD looming on Weds it's never far from my thoughts! Feeling weirdly calm at the mo, maybe psychologically I'm preparing myself for a BFN - who knows. Still no realm symptoms although quite a few odd tummy twinges. Feeling bizarrely upbeat for some reason - could be I'm just in denial but also amazed to have got this far. If it doesn't work out then DE is definitely on the cards. Not that I think we'll have the financial, psychological or emotional resources to go through this again. I've wanted a baby for so many years now it seems like such an impossible dream. Feeling VERY odd atm!!

Lots of love

Cat xxxxxx


----------



## angela123

I am so sorry claraloius...... I wish everyone could get there wanted so much....bfp..... its so hard.....thinking about  you xxx


----------



## CatB

*Dizzy* - I posted before I saw your post. I really really hope it isn't AF on its way and am praying for a miracle for you. You and your DH deserve for your dream to come true and you're right, it's so unjust that trying to create new life has so much pain and heartbreak attached. I'm keeping everything crossed for you still. I'm very sorry to hear about your DH's injuries too - life shouldn't be so bl***y unfair!

Sending you love and hugs. Cxxx


----------



## Firststeps

Hi please can I join? I had my ET yesterday 01/04/12. I have had 1 blastocyst transferred. This is my second attempt at ICIS. my first attempt I had a very early m/c. Finding it very difficult to relax in this 2ww, i have spent most of the day looking at Internet sites trying to find answer to a question I know noone can give me. I started with cramps this morning that come and go, it feels my AF which I now is to early but that does not stop me worrying. My Dr told my that I shouldn't bleed this time because of the meds he put me on but still can't stop over analysing everything. I'm due to do HPT on the 12/04/12. Would like to wish everyone lots of luck and love in your 2ww. :0) x


----------



## angela123

Cat what a lovely thoughtful post!!!!!

hmmmmm  your kinda walking in a daze...nothing fazing you...calm sounds VERY like the only symptom i have had the whole way through last week like a calm disending, and sleeping 12 hours a night......thats it... all fingers crossed for you..... 
dinner tonight!!!!! 
beetroot,carrot,and little gem salad with homemade cheddar cheese croutons and  honey glazed ham hock from yesterdays 
sunday lunch...


----------



## CatB

Ange - Oh gawd - that totally sounds like me.... **will not get hopes up, will not get hopes up!**
Mmmmm once again (apart from the beetroot - a pink vegetable is just wrong in my book). Homemade cheddar cheese croutons sounds amazeballs. I reckon you should get your own cooking board on FF! My mum came up to keep me company last week for a day and bought with her a whole vat of homemade macaroni cheese for the freezer, which we're having tonight. It's not great is it - 37 years of age and my mum is still cooking mac cheese for me! xx


----------



## angela123

Oh Dizzy, I so sorry you think that things are not going well...but honest 3 days is a long time before OTD a lot could change....I also wanted to say that I have nothing but admiration for your husband, this country is woefully neglectful of our brave men
who fight to keep our country safe, and the sacrifices that many have made.... i wishing hard for your dream to come true....


----------



## angela123

Yes cat but my waistline suffers for the passion of my food!!!!!! he he


----------



## weeguapa

Hi lovely ladies,


How are you all doing? This might be a short post from me...tummy is rumbling after reading about Angela's dinner....are you in Scotland by any chance? If so, I'm on my way over   


CatB - I LOVE that your mum still brings mac and cheese.  Every time I go home to mine, there's a big dish full in the oven.  Nothing beats mummy's comfort food at a time like this! And I know we will all one day be cooking comfort food for our littlies.  I really, really believe that.  Thank you for your kind words earlier too.  No plans for Easter...kept it free just in case.  Been invited to the inlaws but will probably give it a miss    What about you?


Dizzy - so good to see your name pop up again! I've been thinking about you but am so so sorry to hear about your spotting    It really helped me when everyone on here told me not to give up hope just yet.  I hope that helps you too...  You never know. Keep believing


----------



## weeguapa

Oops!! Posted too soon!

Lots of love, hugs and huge thanks to everyone else, especially for being so supportive this morning.  I really don't know what I would have done without you all.  I'm going to the clinic tomorrow for bloods so I can hopefully stop the meds.  Phoned the NHS hospital earlier - we have been top of the waiting list since October (after 2 and a half years wait) but they wouldn't accept us for Tx while we still had embryos in storage privately.  No one tells you that beforehand! So the earliest appointment we could get is 30th may...so far away! But probably good to have a break, I suppose.

Still haven't cried or anything yet... Seems to be my pattern.  Will keep in touch for a wee while if that's ok.  You guys are amazing and I still need you!! Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weguapa where about in scotland r u? X


----------



## weeguapa

Sunny Glasgow  you?


----------



## CatB

Aw Weeguapa, you are being so strong.  I've loved your attitude and thoughtfulness throughout all of this. I've no doubt either that we'll all be passing on our own versions or mac cheese or whatever it might to our future babies and children.  

I reckon giving the in-laws a miss is probably wise!  AFM, well this weekend is our first year wedding anniversary (April 8th!) so we're heading off for a romantic break at a Hotel Du Vin.  So we'll either be celebrating (me with a sparkling water) or drowning our sorrows.  I fear lots of wine, rare steak, bearnaise sauce, oysters, some nookie and very hot bubble baths might be on the menu for me if it doesn't work out  
 xxx


----------



## CatB

Wee - 30th May isn't so very far away! x


----------



## XXDDxx

I live in the scottish borders but I moved here from Glasgow a few years ago Milngavie? I'm looking at GCRM for our next TX is that where u r? Xxxx


----------



## angela123

Weeguapa......... would love to make you a hearty dinner, to fill your belly and warm your soul!!!!!!!! sadly I am a fair lady from the isle of scouseland.... so sadly cant accomodate.. but please please stick with us as this thread makes me feel like sisters in arms... fighting our battles together.... I have been thinking all day in work about you, thinking blimely our weeguapa is so strong being in work today, hats off to you sending my love and hugs!!!!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Cat b, you post was so wonderful!!! Today has been 30 times better, I went out with a friend ALL DAY and thoroughly enjoyed it. I even had a double chocolate, chocolate chip muffin, at costa coffee after spending £70,000 imaginary pounds in NEXT, I do believe I've brought the whole store lol

Stopped at sainsburys, and spent a whopping £3.50 in real money on some union jack wooden hearts, like bunting  hubby painting workshop in baby blue and creams this bank holiday, so I shall hand them on the outside  

Lovely day. 

I have to laugh at your 'no sex for 2ww' I actually laughed out loud. I havent had sex since Before EC, so... 12 days... Not that I'm counting and another week to go. Frustrated is an understatement. Although, might I add, it's so cute to flirt with hubby as he hasn't had any fun for that long either lol! And that was on his own in the sperm production room lol. Washing dishes together while a cheeky pinch if the bum is ignored is actually quite fun!  but no bedroom fun for at least a week! I told hubby if I'm pregnant, no sex until 12 weeks. You should have seen his face!!

Also funny today, i had a right girly giggle fit in sainsburys (better than tears hey) when hubby asked whati wanted from town after he'd finished work.(he gets discount) I said loudly in the middle of the store...cotton pads... Body spray... And some immac for my BEARD. The looks I got, was so fun. And it's so nice to be jokey, funny self again after what feels like months.

Laughter really is the best medicine. 

Regards inside... I have had a big bloated day. And definite on and off period pains. Is it close to 2nd week a period comes or can it come very early? No blood don't panic, all clear. Just for the info really.

Huge hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## angela123

Told you abbey...... Psycho killer one day and laughing like a loon the next........ crazy in It ? He heh


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

You sure did tell me that Angela. My god. I think I shall call the hyper giggling loon 'bell' and the serial killer 'Gail' together we will make... ABI GAIL. B)

Btw just wanted to say to weeguapa, you are so welcome to stay! Bless you! All this talking of food is making me peckish! Xxx


----------



## weeguapa

CatB - your lovely words just made my day    Thank you! Your Easter plans sound ideal! I hope you're on the sparkling water, but either way it sounds like there will be lots of love and soothing going on.


Angela - thank you for thinking of me today.  I felt it!! It almost feels like you lot are my secret band of buddies.  Somewhere between imaginary friends and the most understanding, best pals I could ask for right now! It's amazing how sharing on here really makes you feel like you know each other. I guess bearing our deepest hopes and fears to one another will do that! Thank you all for making this such a safe space to just be me   


XxDONNAXx - we've been at the Nuffield in Glasgow cos it's only 10 mins away. Lots and lots of other positives too, but we haven't got our outcome after lots and lots of investment, financially and otherwise, and no clear reason why it's not working.  I've seen good stuff said about the GCRM on other pages on here x


Sorry for the half hearted attempt at personals today.  Big hugs to everyone though


----------



## angela123

I got your back sister!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXDDxx

I looked there aswell its seems a little more expensive. I had my wisdom teeth out there last year and I remember when I was waiting to go into theatre looking and seeing the fertility clinic whilst I was lying on the bed to go through. Its a nightmare to find! And y have the lovely great western road to try and get along. Xxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

you are all so chatty i cant keep up with this thread


----------



## Tablet

Hello, can I join in Congratulations to all you ladies with your postivies   and   to those with less happy news and worries.  I know what you all mean regarding the rollercoaster ride!

I had an elective SET on Thursday last week.....I'm 37 and it was a grade 2/1, seven frosties.  I may be mad, I know, but I don't want to push my luck, mad, mad, mad    .  Ooof, only I could have an arguement AGAINST having two put back!!!  Anyway, I think that makes me four days into my 2WW, I test next week.  Currently I'm sitting here with sort of crampy thing going on and wondering whether something as gunky and horrid as the Crinone gel can be a good thing!!  Utmost respect to anyone who can consider sex with that stuff involved........ true, true, respect!!!  

Much as I'd love to suspect implantation cramps I think it is just progesterone bloating arguing with my chicken pie that I made for dinner   

Much, much luck to everyone!


----------



## 8868dee

Weeguapa: so sorry you got a bfn hun am thinking of you xxx

Donna: I'm so sorry af showed up xxx huggs to you take care of yourself. Oh by the way I noticed u r in Glasgow well I am in Helensburgh  I use gcrm clinic xxx

Congrats on Bfp touty xxxx

Lucky three: congrats on the Bfp Hun xxx

Emma: congrats on the Bfp hun xxx and gl for the scan xxxx

Claralicious: so sorry for your bfn Hun xxxx take care xxx

Catb: yeah move was ok nice to be in bigger house. Happy wedding anniversary for this weekend xxx and I hope u have a fantastic time  

Dizzy: I hope and pray that af is not on way to u xxxx fx it all works out ok xxx

Welcome to all newbies  


Afm: well I moved house today from a 2 bed house to a 3 bed town house it's really nice xxx and I didn't carry any heavy stuff x still got few bits to move tomorow but mostly it's done. Only 2 more days as its OTD for me x am excited and nervous xxx


----------



## xemmax

8868dee glad u didn't lift and r all moved in.bet it took ur mind off it'd test abit.ur odds look really good.blastocyst are the best to have put bk.good luck evey1 that is testin today r very soon
My official otd  is today and is still a   
Im hairdresser stood up all day and am full this week with clients argh.worried I should b resting more x


----------



## Tilnutt

Morning Ladies...

Apologies I've not posted for a few days, just been plodding along trying to deal with the ups & downs of 2ww. Finding it more tough than I remember it last time around, perhaps because I knew less then?! I'm now 6dp5dt, I had a really emotional, impatient and anxious day on day 3 and them day 4 was Ok as I occupied myself with a movie (Gnomeo & Juliet - big kid, haha!) and spent some time down DH's allotment, he's doing a great job - looking forward to lots of fresh, organic veggies  Not really got any symptoms now, the odd tummy pain/twinge. Oh but insomnia has kicked in  woke at 2.30am yesterday and didn't get back ti sleep til 5.30am then up from 7. This morning I woke at 5am and haven't gone back to sleep.

Huge congratulations to all the have good news    

And massive    to all with not so good news. Take it easy, treat yourselves & DH/DPs kindly and remember its ok to show your emotions 

Good luck to everyone else who is still within the  

Babydust    xx


----------



## Julie37

My goodness this thread is so busy now but with so many lovely ladies...it's hard to keep up!

I've just popped on to make a confession...so much for me promising to myself (and you all) that I was going to wait until my OTD...well I didn't sleep well at all last night because I couldn't stop thinking about testing so I got up early and caved in to temptation....I got a definite line showing a BFP  .  I am in total shock - I didn't tell DP I was going to do it cos he would have told me off but then I woke him up and confessed.  I'm stuggling to take it in, I will re-test everyday this week just to make sure it's not a wind up.

I'm sending lots of positive vibes to you all that are still waiting, and keeping everthng crossed.  Sending big hugs to those who have been unlucky this time.  It is an absolute lottery, there is is no rhyme or reason to the outcomes we get.

Julie xx


----------



## angela123

YEHHHHHHH Julie i am soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! bfp!!!!!! I am still in shock over my bfp so just enjoy it!!!!!! you know us DE ladies have all had some heart searching , but to see that BFP! it so worth it isnt it? 
angela xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Congratulations Julie!!!!!! Amazing news  xx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Morning Ladies, 

Massive congratulations Julie, such wonderful news xxx

Thanks for all the support, kind thoughts and words of wisdom I've had from you all... It really means so much to know that you're all here and actually understand this process and the pain it causes!

Well, I'm now bleeding, and it's red, not full AF yet, but I think it will only be a couple of hours. I'll still test on Thursday to confirm, but I'm 99.9999%. Certain that I've got a BFN. 

To all those waiting to test - I truly hope and pray that you get BFPs. 

Love and Baby Dust to one and all 

Diz xxx.


----------



## ayshea

Hi Dizzy,

I feel your worry....  I've had dreadful back pain for the past 24 hours and this morning there was slight brown discharge, I feel like AF is about to arrive and I have 3 more days before testing :-(  its awful having this wait and at the last hurdle it all goes wrong...  fingers crossed for you....  its not over till we've done our last test...

Ayshea x


----------



## 2wait

julie37

   Dizzi and Dizzysunshine!!     still not 100% lost... hope it will turn into positive.. i have read here some girls with the same and finally it was a positive! I know if AF arrives... just trying to think positive...

xxxxx to everyone in the


----------



## Maybethistime

Ayesha I had te same thing at the same stage it was implantation bleeding.


----------



## crystalhearts

Congrats to Julie 37!

Dizzy sunshine and others struggling with BFNs or symptoms it's over - I really do sypathise.  Take care of yourselves. xx


----------



## annan1975

Congratulations to all those who've had their dreams come true.
weeguapa
dizzy
donna
clara
karen
(and anyone else I might of missed)
I'm joining you afraid.  Beta hcg rose from 4.6 - 13.7 over the weekend, but by Monday afternoon it had fallen to 7.  I've had more blood taken this morning and I'm just sat waiting for the call to confirm my second and last  .  We have 3 snowbabies left but DH is unwilling to give it another go.  Weeguapa, I truly admire your courage, you're a real inspiration.  I on the otherhand, am a snivelling wreck.  I only managed an hour's sleep last night and I haven't been able to eat anything since luchtime yesterday.  I think the events of the last week, combined with the knowledge that it's all over have just totally floored me.  
Donna, weeguapa - I lived in the South Side of Glasgow for 7 years before moving to Dubai, it's a lovely place.
Sorry for the lack of personals.  Good luck to those of you still to test.


----------



## XXDDxx

Annan75.
I'm so sorry hun. We just need to hope in time we will start to feel a bit better. I'm the same can't eat or sleep and have now taken 2 days off work. 
Be good to yourself hun. Xxxxxxx


----------



## ayshea

Hi Elaine,

I live in hope that it might be this...  congrats to all that have tested positive  and a big hugs to all those that have BFN, go out and treat yourselves with DH....

Ax


----------



## *Suze*

big hugs all round this morning.....for those with bfn   its sooo hard however take time to be good to yourselves and your dh/p's
congrats to those with bfp's......take care of your precious cargo's 
trying very hard not to symptom spot  however as this is my 11th ivf 2ww its kinda hard not to compare cycles!! 

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## 8868dee

Emma: yeah it did Take my mind of testing lol x my house is georgeous lol x congrats on definate Bfp xxx

Julie: congrats on the Bfp xxx hun xxx

Dizzy I am so so sorry xxx take it easy hun xxx am thinking of u xxx


Afm: well I have a confessipn to make, i have bronen my word and tested this morning, I couldn't help it I have needed to do it for ages lol . Well I tested first with a first response early result and it was positive then I tested with a clear blue plus which was also positive . It's only 2 days till test date so I reckon it's a real positive xxx am excited and nervous x


----------



## angela123

Congrats Dee!!!!! wow BFP!!!!! brilliant news!!! i am made up for you!!!!

I am so sorry annan 75, Its so hard..... give yourself time to grieve..... get as many cuddles as you can xxxx

I am really sorry to hear of how your struggling Donna, nothing anyone can say can make it better.... but know that truly we understand and we are all sending you love and support today xxxxx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Huge congratulations Dee - so good to hear you have your BFp!!! 

Anna75 -  so sorry to hear your struggling... Remember there are no right ways to deal with this; take all the time you need and be good to yourself and your DH xxx

AFM: period here in full now, along with cramps bad enough to make me cry! The joys eh. Thanks again to everyone for all the love and support - you're all amazing. 

Xxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Hi everyone congrats to the bfp and so sorry bfns 

To day I did a test 8dp2dt and it was neg would u say it's to early lasttimid I got a bfp I had a very faint positive at 9dp2dt which ended week later


----------



## *Suze*

Dee - huge congrats hun, i had a good feeling about you! 

Jemma - i think we had et on the same day, will you keep testing now hun? which tests are you using?

Dizzy - big hugs darlin, its just crap   

Annan - big hugs to you too hun

love to everyone i;ve missed
Suze xx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi 

Can I join you? I have had a really tough 2ww. Fevers, itching, dizziness, nausea, been to GP and told my liver function is not right, seems I've probably had a reaction to something.  

Any way I was trying to stay positive besides everything but this afternoon I have had some bleeding, not a lot but enough for me to think its all over.   I am not ready to let go of hope yet - OTD tomorrow but after IVF #1 ( ectopic) I didnt get a BFP until the day after my OTD so not sure when to test.....

Not sure I want to know!!

Good luck everyone!       

Fizzwizz


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Suze it was a clear view test that the clinic gave me


----------



## julesbfd

Hi everyone

I have tried not to test whilst in the 2ww, tried to convince myself if i didn't, it wasn't happening.
This was going fine until last night and since then I have felt like I am going to come on, do you call it AF.
The stomach ache you get when normally coming on, being very hot in bed and bowel change (sorry if tmi) which sometimes happens.
I am 7dp5dt, it doesn't sound good does it, I expect each time I go to the loofor it to be over.

Doesn't this bring so much anxiety, this is my first go, I am on my own and was really trying to stay positive whilst being realistic but now don't feel at all positive.

Jules


----------



## weeguapa

Hi everyone,


Welcome fizzwizz - sounds like you're having a horrible time...hope you're ok.


Jemma - don't give up hope...8dp2dt is really early to test.


Dizzy sunshine - so so sorry to hear about painful period. As if things aren't s*** enough we have to be hit with physical pain and horribleness.  Hope it's all over for you soon. What's next in terms of your Tx?


Angela, Emma, dee, Julie - hope you're all still loving every minute of your BFP celebrations. I hope I will one day know how that feels! Enjoy yourselves and lots and lots of luck for the next stage of this adventure...


Xxdonnaxx - how are you feeling today?


Annan - thank you for the lovely mention. I'm not feeling very courageous right now, but your post gave me the wee boost I needed.  Wish you were still in Glasgow - I reckon we could have commiserated together in style    I hope you're feeling better today.  I also hope you're able to go back for your frosties if it feels right for you as a family.  Maybe your DH needs a bit more time to grieve but will come around? I know mine is much more of a slow burner...I'm always ready to go again straight away, but he needs way more time off the roller coaster.


Sorry for not doing many personals...  CatB how are you today?


Good luck to anyone else with OTD approaching.


AFM - had bloods at the clinic today and they came back with HGC of less than 1, so it's definitely all over. I had been kinda fantasising that they would call and surprise me, but I guess life just isn't like that.  It was really emotional at the clinic, effectively saying goodbye to people who have been part of my life for 2.5 years. And the nurse I am kinda closest to was off sick, so I didn't get to thank her, which just made me    I spoke to one of the embryologists, cos was still wondering why they didn't give us a grading for our blast and she said it was cos it had only just thawed so they couldn't see it's quality. It's all such a gamble.  Her professional opinion was that we have been "really unlucky"....27 embryos, of which 14 were transferred...I guess there really isn't any science to it??  It's so hard not to go down the deserving/undeserving route of thinking and it destroys me every time, but I really don't understand why my DH and I are so "unlucky". We are good people! It makes no sense   


Getting a bit deep and philosophical, sorry!! You'll be pleased to hear I have a counselling appointment tomorrow!! Although when that gets taken away, I don't know..there are gonna be a tough few weeks ahead.


Lots of love xx


----------



## ayshea

Hi Jules,

This is my first time too....  I had ISCI and two blasties transferred last week.

The back pains started yesterday and I have a slight brown discharge today... I test this fri 6th so a few more days to go.... I have read so many boards where a lot of people have felt their AF (period)  about to arrive and have had some discharge, even red spotting and have gone onto BFP which is helpful to know.... hang in there, its really not over till the day we need to test....

Ax


----------



## Maybethistime

weeguapa don't give up. take care of yourself..


----------



## crystalhearts

weeguapa -     

It really is so unfair.  You have been incredibly unlucky.  There's nothing more you could have done though and going through 7 rounds has been really brave of you.  I hope your counselling helps. xx


----------



## Maybethistime

sorry ayshea not ignoring question. your blleding sounds very like impalntation


----------



## ayshea

Hi Elaine - thanks, I'm really hoping that is what it is... checking every hour though! how many times can a girl pee!!

Weeguapa  - I'm really sorry to hear about all you've been though..... I hope the counselling helps at this very difficult time x


----------



## butterfeena

Ayesha, I'm at a similar stage 11dp2dt and got some light pink discharge today. Surely too late for implantation though. Just crossed my legs in the car for the last four hours hoping nothing redder s
Comes out. My OTD is Friday and I start a new contract tomorrow so terrified AF will come tomorrow when I won't be able to show emotion.

Dee congrats, what lovely news!

dizzy and Annan, so sorry, I really hope you have some good support and take some time out.


----------



## weeguapa

Thanks ladies x

Just phoned to tell my mum and dad and now can't stop crying  this is new for me! Normally takes me days to react...shall we call this progress?!

Supposed to be going to a friend's house for dinner in 20 mins but not sure if I can do it!! xx


----------



## butterfeena

Weeguapa, just do what feels right, if s/he is a good friend, they'll understand. Crying is a form of release so good in th long run. Hugs to you from me from smoggy London. X


----------



## ayshea

Butterfeena - keep checking, if its light discharge I think we are in the clear... hmm tough starting a new contract tomorrow! in some respects might keep your mind off things, but I always find first day at work can give you headaches with all the stress... even worse if AF has started, fingers crossed for you....

I run my own business from home so did a load of work before starting injections so that I could totally focus on this, I'm actually getting back into now just to keep my mind occupied...!

Weeguapa - go to your friends house - I find its always easier to share hard times with friends, cry, hug, let it all out... x


----------



## butterfeena

Ps does anyone know how to calculate when AF would be due to arrive? Am v confused!


----------



## XXDDxx

Butterfeena.

Mine arrived 14 days after EC but from what I hear the cylogest is ment to hold it off. Xxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Yes heard that too. Don't think I've ever been so afraid to go to the toilet! Every time I go to look down I have to take a deep breath first.


----------



## XXDDxx

Iv heard it is a good sign tho hun, try to keep positive about it. Even when I first started bleeding my doc wasn't too concerned about it and just told me to take an extra cylogest a day. Xxxxx


----------



## angela123

Oh ladies, I am so so sorry you are all suffering so much at the moment, this is so hard, and yes weeguapa I always think 
everyone has a "why us"after failed treatment.... when I was told my chances of having my own genetic child were none existent..
and nobody could tell me why at 34 my egg reserves were zilch I got a lot of "just unlucky" from docs.... this really is a throw of the
dice this infertility game .... if it wasn't we would all have our lovely BFP...... life is so unfair sometimes, I work in an enviroment were
mothers who not aways great to there kids and  the love we are all desperate to give to our little ones makes you see that often...
but I truly believe that we will all be loving mothers to our children... I believe that heart and soul..... Hindu belief states that with reincarnation in each passage of a life....... god will never give you any difficult trial that you cant not cope with.... and by the end 
of that life passage..you are elevated further up the ladder to heaven.... I often think the most interesting, inspiring, funny people Ihave met in life are people who have had more than there fair share of sadness..... to all my BFN girls you will conquer  love and thoughts
today from a very hippy dippy Angela xxxxxx
l


----------



## CatB

Hi lovely ladies,

Just a really quick post from me and will do proper personals later.  Well it's all over for me.  AF came today just as I was leaving the office (after a day where I'd actually dared to hope) and as my OTD is tomorrow I'm 99.9% sure it's all over for me.  The tears have already come and I was so hoping I would be brave and wouldn't really care, but of course I do.  Very much.

Weeguapa - See your friends and be with people.  You continue to be an inspiration with your warmth and openness.  If there's any justice your dream will come true eventually, and what's really wonderful is that I know you really believe that too. I'm dreading phoning my mum - I don' think I'll even be able to speak. x

Butterfeena - I really hope this is a sign of implantation.  Really hoping you get your positive - have everything crossed for you. x 

Julie 37 - AMAZING news!!!!  Absolutely delighted for you x

Dee - Ditto - congratulations - so good to see some positives! x

Angela - Hope you're still doing OK?  Better than OK? Sp pleased for you hon.  Feel like I could do with some of your home cooking tonight. x

Donna - How are you doing lovely? x

Abbey-elizabeth - your post about immac for your board had me in stitches yesterday.  How are you feeling today?  Hope the rage hasn't come back  

Sorry for anyone I've missed - I've not had an opportunity to go back through all the posts so kinda going from memory.

Welcome to all the new ladies - you will get amazing support here.

You've all been so fantastic, I don't know what I would have done without you.  Feeling a little numb right now but would be good to chat to those of you that have gone down the DE route as I know that would be next step for us.  Right now I can't bear the thought of going through this again but I'm hoping that feeling will pass with time.

Lots of love to everyone.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Darling Cat - so sorry to here that AF has arrived. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for all the messages everyone I won't believe it's true till I  have my bloods on Thursday and have a scan in few weeks. 

Weeguapa: I'm so sorry your are suffering this way hun xxx I hope u get your so deserved Bfp xxxx gl hun xxx

Angela: that's is a beautiful post hun xxx

Cat: I'm so sorry this has happened to you Hun zxxx an thinking of u take care xxxxx

Sorry everyone is suffering a lot at the moment and I hope u all get the Bfp you so deserve next time please don't e er give up or stop havi faith that it can happen to u coz it can and it will xxxx look after yourselves xxxx


----------



## butterfeena

CatB, I literally just PM you whilst you we posting this so to let you know I didn't see this when I wrote it. I'm really really sorry for you honey. What we women go through with our fertility and bodies is just incredible and often incredibly hard. After some r and r, some cosy treats and some deep breaths, step into the sunshine again, that ***** of light is waiting to be your longed for little one. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angela123

Oh no Cat....I am so sorry darling......so much bad news!!!! cry lovely let it all out..... i am sending you a hug xxxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee.....congrats    Great news....just ignore my symptoms questions on the other thread ha ha!!!!! Won't mention it on there until you do...xxxxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Cat I'm so sorry its just devastating, feeling numb is just normal, I was just saying to my friend I'm crying at everything accept our failed cycle. I plan to drink a large bottle of wine on thur nyt and let it all out. I no things will get better for u hun and altho u don't ever feel like doing it again after time something gives you the strength to do it all again. I can't answer about donor eggs but we are using donor sperm and it took us a while to come to terms with it. Lots of cuddles Donna. Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

As for telling my mum and how ever knew I just txt them and told them and then said I didn't want to talk about it. Xxxxxxx


----------



## angela123

Cat darling, When you have given yourself time...... to grieve and to ajust please please PM me I will give as much help as I can..... I can honestly say I was worried I wouldnt be as overjoyed with a BFP  with DEIVF, but honest to god I cant keep the smile off my face.... maybe even more than with my ill-fated OE BFP......... immunes therpy anf 5 fresh cycles will do that for you... please please be good to yourself...... drink, eat yummy food anything you like..... i am so so sorry love and hugs tonight xxxx angela


----------



## *Suze*

hi again

Weeguapa - big hugs darlin, i truely believe ivf is a numbers game hun, have you looked into immune issues? maybe something to think about, i was too stubborn to give up and it took 8 cycles to get our dd.......sure your friend will be understanding and could be a nice distraction?   

Jemma - the clinic tests aren't usually the best ones, first response are defo the best for early testing! i've just ordered mine! lol 

fizz wizz - good luck for tmrw's test   

jules - your symptoms sound quite promising hun, will you test early or be a good girl?   

butterfena - not too late for implantation hun...fingers crossed!   

I shall start testing tmrw so will see!!   

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mad: don't be sily lol I don't mind u mention it xxx


----------



## DizzySunshine

CatB, just wanted to send you lots of love and cuddles... This is an unfair process and this part is the hardest bit of all... Give yourself and your DH some much needed you time and allow yourself to grieve for what almost was... 

Sending lots of cuddles 

Xxxxx


----------



## *Suze*

cat - sending you lots of love and hugs darlin, really sorry to read your news love Suze x


----------



## julesbfd

Hi

Suze - Did you mean me when you said symptoms sound good?
Still feeling like I am going to have AF, like I said bowels (sorry tmi) are different and was red hot in bed last night and not able to sleep.
For me it feels like it's just about game over and AF is coming.
Haven't answered my phone tonight as haven't wanted to talk, my first wobble, have been doing really well up to now.

Don't think I will get to the point of having to test, wow I need to get a grip.

Jules


----------



## Cornelia79

Dearest fellow 2ww ladies,

Please may I join in? I had an FET today with 2 blasties and OTD is the 17th! I had a failed FET cycle in January due to implantation issues and is now taking 3 x cortisone pills in the evening to hopefully help. Anyone taken cortisone before? 

I'm truly sorry for all the heartache on the blog today, I really had a tuff time in January and also wondered "why do bad things happen to good people" I beat myself up with that question just to realise it is much easier to just believe and hope and pray. A huge hug to everyone that is sad, no one will ever know how much a bfn hurt, it breaks your faith in anything!   x 3857593929575919375!!!!!'m

On a lighter note, a massive congrats and well done tomall the BFP ladies!     What an amazing feeling!! Wishing everyone a safe and healthy pregnancy - it remains one of the biggeste miracles to me!

Lots of love and babydust, prayers   and positivity   to all of us!

Cornelia


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome cornelia xxxx


----------



## Lynley

Hi ladies, havent posted for a while.  Sadly got my AF at the weekend just feel sad about it al at the moment.  Clinic have told me to still take the test on friday this week!  Just wanted to ask a quick question but do any of you know if after a failed IVF attempt will I ovulate natually this month?  AF arrived saturday so before next IVF attempt we want to keep trying naturally.

Love to you all, sleep well.


----------



## weeguapa

Oh lovely catB, I am so so sorry to read your update. It has just set my tears off again  I just don't understand it. I know there's nothing I can say to take even a tiny piece of the pain away and I so wish I could. Please keep in touch and let me know how you're doing.  I will be thinking about you. You have been so wonderful and supportive to me, I hope we can carry on helping each other   


Butterfeena and anyone else with toilet fear - I sooooo understand this!! Something my counsellor suggested has been amazingly helpful... I thought it sounded silly at first, but it has really helped me. When I was worrying about AF coming and was feeling scared to pee, I started making a list (in my head or out loud if appropriate!) of all the things I had done that day to help make it work. Like taking my cyclogest and other meds, eating well, resting, laughing, drinking lots of water. It doesn't matter how insignificant. It really helped me focus on the positives and feel more in control. I hope it helps you too x


Thanks to those who encouraged me to head out tonight. It was a welcome distraction, although one of my three friends there spoke constantly about her two young kids and all the stress of looking after them. I did well not to have a big old shout about how lucky she is, didn't I?! Maybe I really have achieved some emotional growth?! I think work tomorrow might test that theory....I am visualising a number of trips for a quick cry in the loo   I will think of you knicker-checking ladies while I'm there sniffling   


Lynley - just saw your post - so sorry   


Butterfeena - good luck tomorrow x


Thanks again to you all for being so fabulous.
Lots of luck, love and baby dust xx


----------



## Tilnutt

CatB - so sorry  you have been so supportive to all on here and hope you are getting that support returned now that you need it.

Lynley - big hugs for you too   

Weeguapa - hope your night out helped a little (despite the inconsiderate friend) and work isn't too tough today  

Congrats to everyone with BFPs - wishing you all the best 

AFM - I'm so up & down at moment and it's really tiring. Yesterday I was positive and was getting excited at the thought of it working. And this morning I'm the complete opposite! My DH is great but each time I tell him I'm feeling anxious about it not working he thinks telling me he believes it has worked and to wait for OTD is helpful... Clearly just winds me up - have to laugh though as these poor men really are going through it too plus they have to deal with us women being extremely hormonal. Now 7dp5dt - this 2ww feels like a life time.

Hope everyone else is having a positive day, please pass on some positive vibes xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Ps - Good Luck to everyone testing today


----------



## ayshea

Morning all 

Alas another negative post.... yesterday had brown discharge - which I hoped was implantation bleed, but this morning had a red blood clot when I wiped (sorry for TMI) so am sat here crying eyes out.......

Annoyingly not feeling very charitable towards DH as its his fault that I am having to go through this... he had a vasectomy whilst we were on a 6 month break and had it reversed when we got back together... he's already had 3 kids with previous wife and now I'm having to go through all this crap...  he will never feel the same as me...

Sorry for the rant... this is really had - I have my test this Fri and we have his kids for 4 days now over the Easter bank holiday - I really don't think I can face them...

x


----------



## 8868dee

Weeguapa: I hope the time out with friends distracted you from whats going on xxxx and yes u were very good at not saying anything to that lady with children ( you should of smacked her with a wet fish lmao) xxxxx

Tilnutt: I have to say that tho people said the 2ww was awful I never thought it would be until it was my turn to go thru it. My dh got on my nerves constantly telling me to relax and not symptom check all time and I promised myself I wouldn't analyse symptoms but of course I did . The days go slower and u just feel alone, sometimes up sometimes down . I detest the 2ww but would do it all time if it meant we would all get pregnant 

Ayesha: Im sorry hun that you have lost some blood And I hope and pray that af doesn't show up and that it was due to old blood x . I'm hoping that you get a Bfp on Friday Hun xxx dot lose hope xxx


----------



## CatB

Ladies - thank you SO much for all your wonderful support - I'm really, really touched. Your words have comforted me no end. It's the loveliest thing to come on here and feel all the warmth - I feel like we've all shared our most intimate hopes and fears, craziness, laughter and tears. Ididn't think I'd be able to come back on here as it would be too emotional, but I'm now more determined than ever to celebrate every positive result. I know just how much they mean to each and every one of you and I am sure, by hook or by crook, we will all get to see our dreams come true.

DH is being amazing and I'm starting to get my head around my emotions. I feel much stronger already and we're just going to give ourselves a few days away from all of this to celebrate our wedding anniversary, enjoy each other's company, indulge a bit and of course, get back in the sack!

*Tilnutt* - they're damned if they do and damned if they don't aren't they? Our poor DH's! It's so tough going from being so positive to so down, but you just have to try and keep as positive as possible and believe it will work. Gettin g through each day of the 2ww is a minor victory in itself - hope you have a much more positive day today 

*Weeguapa* - Aww, lovely, let's help each other through this - you're not getting rid of me that easily  Will be thinking of you at work today and giving you a hug when it all gets too much - how funny that we're all thinking of each other going to the loo - whether it's to sniff or wipe!!! I'm looking forward to not examining loo roll in detail any more after I've wiped!

*Lynley* - love and hugs to you and sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time. There are lots of stories of women conceiving naturally immediately after failed IVF so I'd say go for it!

*Cornelia* and all the new ladies - welcome, welcome, welcome!

*Angela* - I will definitely PM you next week. Have you got any early pregnancy symptoms yet....Has DH started to get excited yet? Exciting times!

*Donna* - you and me both with the wine on Thurs night! How are you doing? I can imagine the issues with donor sperm and DE are very similar. Well done for getting your heads around it and here's to a lovely mini Donna in the not too distant future  Btw DH has just texted my family / friends for me - he did it off his own back and I am mega grateful.

*Butterfeena *- thank you for your lovely words. I plan on doing just that. I really, REALLY hope you get your BFP on Friday - with that light pink discharge I am holding out lots of hope! Good luck with the contract today.

*Ayshea* - My heart goes out to you lovely. I'm so sorry. We're all here for you and if you can't face DH's kids, well you need to put yourself first for a bit. Please be kind to yourself and each other if you can. I know it's so hard. Sending you big cuddles. That said, you had 2 blasts put in so you never know...there have been instances when one doesn't make it and therefore bleeding occurs but the other is fine....you've still got a couple more days!

*Claralicious* - I'm so so sorry, Sending you big hugs.

*Dizzy* - Sending lots of love and cuddles your way too. We will get through this!

Masses of luck to *crystalhearts*, *gimmeab *and *Emma02* - thinking of you today.

*Abbey_Elizabeth* - *waves* How are you doing? Any more plans for the summer house?

Sorry for anyone I've missed - I'd do personals to each and every one of you if I could but I need to get to work! (albeit from the living room today)

Hope it's sunny wherever you are (is it really that snowy in Scotland??) and sending positive vibes, hugs and love, congratulations as required!!

Lots of love Cat xxxxxxx


----------



## ayshea

Thats a lovely post Cat....  so much positive feelings towards everyone...  and the toilet trip did make me smile - either to wipe or sniff 

I try to think positive about my second blastie hanging on in there - but having a bit of a major wobble today... I think I better log out for a while - reading these posts sets me off all over again... poor DH still sleeping - he has no idea of the storm about to hit him when he wakes up!!

x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Hey Catb, lovely post.  how are you in yourself today? I laughed too at the sniff and wipe lol I can officially say I'm now in the "checking tissue, afraid to pee" stage. Testing day is 5 sleeps away and I've managed to not test. I feel abit periody though.

Summerhouse is guna be beachy blue, with country cream edges and door  then doing same look to my hen house  DIY shops are doing "shades" paint in some gorgeous colours for outdoor wood. 

This shall be painted over Easter hols, today I'm doing wedding flowers, ladies wedding is tomorrow at mine n hubby's same wedding reception room.  it's our wedding anniversary 10th, we should really plan something. Incase neg result on 9th xxxxx happy anniversary soon cat xxxxx


----------



## Julie37

Thank you all for your good wishes especially those of you who are having a really tough time at the moment.  I'm still in shock and prayng that they will continue to stick.

Weeguapa and CatB - I am sending you both lots of hugs.  You have both taken the time to write so many positive messages to us all on here and continue to do so despite what you are both going through.  That is incredibly hard - you are both truly amazing and I am sure that one way or another you will both achieve your dreams in the future.  Life is often so very unfair... if only we could have some answers.  CatB - I want to ditto what Angela said in that when you are ready to think about DE treatment please do get in touch with me too as I'd love to support you as this is the route I have taken.

Thinking of you all who are still waiting...

Julie x


----------



## 8868dee

Catb: it snowed yesterday here in Helensburgh which is 45 mind away from Glasgow but didn't settle zx on the hills tho it's covered x 

Gl to all of you who are testing today I am thinking of u xxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Well I am totally in shock.  I woke at 3a.m. desperate to pee.  I got a BFP!  I am still in shock and can't believe it's real.  Did another test at 7.30 which was positive too.  I was starting to think this would never happen for me.  Now just have to hope it's sticky.  Thank you to everyone on here who has given advice and support over the last couple of weeks it really means a lot.

I hope those with sad news are bearing up and wish all those still to test the best of luck. xx


----------



## CatB

Woooooooo Hoooooooooo!!!!!! Really fab news crystalhearts.  Enjoy every second of this wonderful day.  SO thrilled for you and sending you lots of sticky vibes.  Let's get even more good news on this thread please! xxx


----------



## age_789

Congrats Crystalhearts!!! Such great news!!!!

Thinking of everyone that hasn't had good news this week. Xxxx

2 ww is killing me!! Not going to test early but can not wait till friday! Will be getting up very early do to the test!!! Have not had many symptoms don't know if that's good or bad!! Had a few little pulls but that's it! Not liking the panic that comes over me when I go 2 the bathroom!!!

Also congrats 2 anyone else who had good news!!

Babydust 2 all. Xxxxx


----------



## Firststeps

Congratulations to everyone who got there BFP. It's a Wonderful feeling knowIng that u r pregnant.                                                                I am deeply sorry to all the lady's who dreams have been shattered. I wish I could offer u some words of support and advise but unfortunately there is nothing I can say other then take care of yourselves. Xxx my thought r with u all. Xx                                                                                                                                                                      AFM. I am going stir crazy at the mo, I don't think i have ever been so in tune with my body every little movement, feeling I find my self Googling  I know I won't find the answers I am looking for but does it stop me!!! I can't remember the 2ww being this bad last time.                                                                          Very best of luck to everyone who is due to test.


----------



## Cornelia79

Crystalhearts -    
I'm really SO pleased for you, what an amazing day you must be having!   for a healthy and blessed pregnancy hun! I also had an FET yesterday and you BFP just renewed my hope that you can become pregnant with a frozen cycle. Did you have any symptoms at all? I bet you will remember this happy day forever!


----------



## Emma02

Hi there ladies, have just spent a good half hour reading through recent posts and have had a good cry at the sad news on here! Really sorry to those of you with BFN, such a hard time emotionally for you all!

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's, lovely news xxx

Afm I have done 4 hpts over the last few days and have had BFP'S! Yesterday I started to have some brown spotting with af pains. OTD is today and I did the hpt that was provided from the hospital and it was a BfN. Devastated...

We have again done a Clear Blue digital test today and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks, just really don't know what to think, such a roller coaster.  Called the hospital and they said as the tests are inconclusive, to test again in 48 hours. Now I'm so worried as I don't know what to think, still having some spotting with af pains.

What do you think?

Thanks for your support xxxxxxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

emma so sorry your spotting it could be a good thing some women have a little bleed ive been told hospital tests arnt that sensitive what are they called i go go by all the other test you have done best idea is to do another 2moz and the nxt


----------



## Emma02

Thanks Jemma.

Not sure what their test is called. It didn't look very impressive, had a pippett to put 3 drops of urine into a little well and wait 3 minutes (sorry tmi).

Really trying to stay positive, but it's hard. Dh has taken day off and he is trying to be really positive, bless him xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Well iv only lasted 3 hours at work and come home, do uz think iv done the right thing coming home? Should I have stayed and got on with it. I no I shouldn't be so upset there is worse things going on in the world. Xxxxx


----------



## CatB

Donna - I think you've done the right thing.  Although I'm WFH I'm not really - although got so much to do after 2 weeks off - finding my workload really stressful.  Can't concentrate at all - all positive one minute then floods of tears he next. It's totally natural to be so upset.  I really feel for you honey - it's sh***y isn't it?

Can you watch a feel good DVD?  Is DH around? xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma02

No you should have come home Donna, it was very brave of you to try anyway!! You really need time out and to have some you time. You say there are worse things going on in the world, but nothing is as important to you than how you're feeling and what happened xxxx  I hope you start to feel a little better soon honey x


----------



## XXDDxx

Nah he is at work, he is just getting on with it and I think he is wondering y I'm not. Iv not even told him I'm home yet. I sitting having a glass of wine. I am not a drinker at all but hoping it will help me relax a bit. My lovely baby (my dog) duke is here and he just keeps looking at me then coming and giving me cuddles. I feel like he is the only 1 here for me right now how crazy is that? I'm going to end up a crazy dog lady. Xxxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Thank you Emma. This just sends u crazy and I have a million things going through my head. Xxxxx


----------



## CatB

You're not going to end up crazy honey    If a glass of vino is relaxing you then enjoy it I say.  Emma's right; this is the most important thing in your world at the moment and it's going to take a while to process it all - there's no set formula on how long it takes or how you should be feeling by when - just give yourself the space you need to come to terms with the disappointment and your emotions.  You just have to do what feels right for you, make sure DH/P understands that and be there for each other.  

Sending you lots of love and cuddles. xxxx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi everyone,

Congratulations all the BFP and so sorry do all the BFN!

I'm sorry for not doing personals but I am having real difficulty concentrating!
Today is my OTD and I have been for a beta HCG blood test. Can phone for the results in about 7 minutes and I am totally freaking out!!!!

I currently have bad crampy pain and brown spotting (well brown crinone gunk!) So not sure I'd that a really bad sign. DH is a work so u thought I would Come on here for some hand holding while I phone for my result! Lol!

xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Good lucj fizzwizz. I'm keeping everything x'd for u hunni. Xxxxxxx


----------



## McHoody

Hi,
Not sue if I should be in this thread or not as I dont know when I will be testing (again)!!!! I had my ET on the 16th March, I stared to bleed (light) the following Friday and then I tested the follwing Thursday after that (the 2 weeks) and I got a positive,  my nurse said the bleeding could be inplantation bleeding but also said it could be a miscarriage, she said you can still get a positive if you have miscarried. So she has said I need to wait until 7 weeks - which is now 4 weeks away to have a scan!!! So really dont know what is going on - am I pregnant or not!!?!?! Anyone else gone or going through this?? The next 4 weeks are going to really drag - I want to test again but my nurse has said there is no point!!! Very frustated and confused!! 
C xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Claire hood.
That is awful! How r u ment to wait wait that long! Can u not go to ur GP to get blood tests and see if the HCG is rising or falling? I honestly can't believe that! What clinic are u at? I'm tempted to fone them and tell them how shocking that is! Xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Well done crystal hun xxx cOngrats on the Bfp hun xxx

Gl fizz Keeping fx for u xxx

Clairehood: that is disgraceful hun xxx to leave u in limbo like that for 4 weeks is utterly disgusting. Hope u manage to find out sooner xxx go with that xxxx


----------



## Tabi

Goodness it's been busy on here! Heartfelt hugs to the BFNs and big congrats to the BFPs.

I am in BF? Limbo land today, 2/4/12 my HcG was 42.9, today it's only 65.9

It should have doubled, and I don't have a single symptom anymore 

So confused xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Tabi try to stay positive it has risen. Keeping u in my thoughts. Xxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Cornelia - I had some spotting 9dp5dt and some cramping too.  Then I had two boughts of diarrhoea, 1 last Saturday and 1 on Monday.  I read this can be an early pg symptom too but then it could also just have been the drugs.  Good luck to you - FET is always worth a shot and can make dreams come true.  I'm just hoping and praying for a sticky one now. x


----------



## annan1975

CatB - I'm so sorry to hear your news, I wish I had some words of wisdom but I don't know if there are any at a time like this.  I haven't called my mum yet, it took me weeks to pluck up the courage last time.  I hope when you do get round to it, it gives you the comfort you need.

Tabi - try only worry if hcg starts to fall.   it all works out for you.

Donna - don't feel bad about having to go home and if the wine has helped you chill a bit then I'm all for it.  I tried to have a glass of wine last night but having been off the booze since November, I only managed half a glass before I started to feel a bit queasy.

Weeguapa - would have loved to comiserate with you, I think we might've got through a hankie or two - Kleenex have really missed out there.  Did you go to your friend's?  We were supposed to go out with friends on Friday but, coward that I am, I've cancelled.  We do have some people coming over tomorrow though, but I think I can cope with that as they don't know about the tx.  As nuts as it sounds, I really don't want people to be nice to me right now, I know it will set me off.

Afm - went straight back to the gym this morning and will be doing the same again tomorrow.  My gorgeous friend is a fitness instructor and she's promised to be anything but kind, so I'm looking forward to a morning of Sh'bam and CX Works.  As I don't work out here (a nurse's wage wouldn't cover the childcare),  I'm planning to up my fitness levels and maybe even take a personal training course.  At the moment, the planning is helping me take my mind of the iminent bleed and terrible cramping. 

Love to all x


----------



## Tiddles18

I had my 4th IUI done on 31st March and will be testing on 14th April. 

Trying to keep positive - I got pregnant on my first attempt but lost it within a few days of my BFP. Since then I haven't got pregnant and I keep worrying that is going to be the only time I'll ever get pregnant - my AMH is ridiculously low at 0.7  

I've got a week off work now - part of me thinks the rest from work will be exactly what I need, other part is thinking it'll leave me plenty of time to stew!


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
couldn't just read and run - some very moving and emotional postings on this link. Such brave and encouraging ladies, a lovely support network.
Wish I was joining you all on 2WW in April, but my next 2WW probably won't be til late May/early June

Cornelia79 - wanted to let you know that my best friend has had 2 x fresh IVF and 2 x FET cycles. Her first boy was born 3 years ago from a frozen cycle, and her second child is due in 2 weeks time also from a frozen cycle. So they do work! For her, they work better than the fresh ones! I am due to have my first IVF cycle next month and I am hoping I get some frosties because based on my best friend, there is more chance of the frosties working!!! So best of luck

Hey Fizzwizz. So what was your result? Hope you are ok.

xxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

CatB said:


> Ladies - thank you SO much for all your wonderful support - I'm really, really touched. Your words have comforted me no end. It's the loveliest thing to come on here and feel all the warmth - I feel like we've all shared our most intimate hopes and fears, craziness, laughter and tears. Ididn't think I'd be able to come back on here as it would be too emotional, but I'm now more determined than ever to celebrate every positive result. I know just how much they mean to each and every one of you and I am sure, by hook or by crook, we will all get to see our dreams come true.
> 
> DH is being amazing and I'm starting to get my head around my emotions. I feel much stronger already and we're just going to give ourselves a few days away from all of this to celebrate our wedding anniversary, enjoy each other's company, indulge a bit and of course, get back in the sack!
> 
> *Tilnutt* - they're damned if they do and damned if they don't aren't they? Our poor DH's! It's so tough going from being so positive to so down, but you just have to try and keep as positive as possible and believe it will work. Gettin g through each day of the 2ww is a minor victory in itself - hope you have a much more positive day today
> 
> *Weeguapa* - Aww, lovely, let's help each other through this - you're not getting rid of me that easily  Will be thinking of you at work today and giving you a hug when it all gets too much - how funny that we're all thinking of each other going to the loo - whether it's to sniff or wipe!!! I'm looking forward to not examining loo roll in detail any more after I've wiped!
> 
> *Lynley* - love and hugs to you and sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time. There are lots of stories of women conceiving naturally immediately after failed IVF so I'd say go for it!
> 
> *Cornelia* and all the new ladies - welcome, welcome, welcome!
> 
> *Angela* - I will definitely PM you next week. Have you got any early pregnancy symptoms yet....Has DH started to get excited yet? Exciting times!
> 
> *Donna* - you and me both with the wine on Thurs night! How are you doing? I can imagine the issues with donor sperm and DE are very similar. Well done for getting your heads around it and here's to a lovely mini Donna in the not too distant future  Btw DH has just texted my family / friends for me - he did it off his own back and I am mega grateful.
> 
> *Butterfeena *- thank you for your lovely words. I plan on doing just that. I really, REALLY hope you get your BFP on Friday - with that light pink discharge I am holding out lots of hope! Good luck with the contract today.
> 
> *Ayshea* - My heart goes out to you lovely. I'm so sorry. We're all here for you and if you can't face DH's kids, well you need to put yourself first for a bit. Please be kind to yourself and each other if you can. I know it's so hard. Sending you big cuddles. That said, you had 2 blasts put in so you never know...there have been instances when one doesn't make it and therefore bleeding occurs but the other is fine....you've still got a couple more days!
> 
> *Claralicious* - I'm so so sorry, Sending you big hugs.
> 
> *Dizzy* - Sending lots of love and cuddles your way too. We will get through this!
> 
> Masses of luck to *crystalhearts*, *gimmeab *and *Emma02* - thinking of you today.
> 
> *Abbey_Elizabeth* - *waves* How are you doing? Any more plans for the summer house?
> 
> Sorry for anyone I've missed - I'd do personals to each and every one of you if I could but I need to get to work! (albeit from the living room today)
> 
> Hope it's sunny wherever you are (is it really that snowy in Scotland??) and sending positive vibes, hugs and love, congratulations as required!!
> 
> Lots of love Cat xxxxxxx


what a lovely post! Sending you


----------



## Leftleg

Hi, 
Please can I be put on the list. My test date is Friday 13th April


----------



## Leftleg

Sorry forgot to say it was ICSI.


----------



## Cornelia79

Loopee8 - Thanks for being so sweet as to let me know about your friend! How wonderful for her!! That really gives me hope and makes the 2ww a little easier! I preferafrozen cycle as well cause I had no injections, only estrogen,progesterone and it is very chilled! I found the fresh cycle absolutely fine as well, I got used to everything and tried to stay calm for each step! And I thankfully had no side effects! I'll besaying a wee   for you hunny, each step forward is a little victory in its own! Xxx Best of the best of luck xx


----------



## 8868dee

Tabi: try to stay positivehun it is rising albeit slower than what u would like


----------



## Gimmeab

Hi Everyone,  Hope you are all keeping well and surviving the madness that is the 2WW.

Today is my OTD and it's a positive, my nurse has just called to confirm that my HCG is 184, hopefully this is good but i'm still bleeding 5 days on so hanging out to test bloods again on Tuesday.

Prayers Please ladies.

I'm so excited       

Baby Dust to everyone !!


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I can now not go a whole day without checking on here!!!!

Busy working day today, wedding flowers for a big wedding tomorrow. I've had period pains all day, I swear I felt blood running down my leg when working, managed to get myself mentally ready to go to the loo, to find just clear. No blood. 

Feel I NEED a period you know? So so strange.... Is this common? Any positive comments? Or am I just now waiting for AF?! I've had the weirdest feelings, can't be pregnancy as way to early. (test in 5 sleeps -4days) feelings in my lower tummy. Surely EC healing is complete now? 

Also, can I have a preg test at the clinic instead of putting myself through a home test? Xxx


----------



## Emma02

Congratulations gimmeab, so pleased for you. I am in a similar position to you, had a positive test today, but am bleeding! What kind of bleed are you having if you don't mind me asking? Sorry tmi!!

Xx


----------



## Firststeps

Hi Claire Hood, 

Same sort of thing happend to me on my last cycle. I had two blast transfered one week later i started bleeding, started of light then got heavier. Did my test on my OTD and it came back positive. I contacted the clinic and they told me to rest. I then started with cramps a few days later so contacted the clinic again. They asked me to come in and have a scan and to check my hcg levels. They said my lining of my womb was good. My HCG level was 800+ and they were looking for anything above 64. The told me that i could be losing one of the babies. They told me to come back at 6 week for another scan to check for a heart beat. They told me not to do anymore hpt because my levels were high and i would just be wasting my money. I found it so difficulty just waiting not knowing if i was losing the pregnancy or not. So I went to My own G.P and asked him to check to see if my HCG levels were raising. He told me that he was happy to do this but this would not prove that i was losing the pregnancy. In the end i decided against doing futher blood test and would just wait for the scan. When i went for my scan at six weeks i had miscarried. 

I cant total understand how ur feeling Limbo!! Although is very hard to lose any pregnancy once you know whats happening your are able to deal with it (well to some degree). But sitting and waitting and not getting the answer is, i feel the worse thing ever. 

I would personally contact ur clinic and ask them for a scan to see if there is a heart beat. I hope everything is fine and it is just implantation bleeding.

Forgot to say Clinic told me to up my progesterone.

Hope this help some what. keeping everthing crossed for you.


----------



## butterfeena

!!!

Amazed and shocked and dont know what to do with myself!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Congratulations


----------



## crystalhearts

Congratulations butterfeena.  I hope we've both got sticky ones! x


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats to gimmeab and Butterfeena xxxx happy and healty 9 month cxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys, 

whooh to the   that is just great news, 

dee good luck for tomorrow my lovely, but i no you wont need it,  

hi to everyone else i hope you are all ok and not going to  .......

thankyou everyone for my   congrats in the week   xxx


----------



## CatB

Butterfeena honey - such wonderful news.  Congratulations.  I was secretly getting my hopes up for you    Enjoy every second.

Gimmeab - Really great news  - congratulations!

xx


----------



## weeguapa

CONGRATULATIONS gimmeab, crystalhearts and butterfeena!!!! And any other BFPs I haven't yet acknowledged....this thread is soooo quick now! I am genuinely thrilled for every one of you and    things continue to go wonderfully for you.


Xxdonnaxx - I think you made a very brave and wise decision to go home from work. I had a nightmare today - two cries in the toilet and a big wobbly voice moment in front of lots of people...not very professional!! I really wish I could take some time off, but would risk disciplinary action if I took a sick day (purely because it would be my second period of absence in 12 months...so evil) and I don't have enough holidays to take more now    I definitely think you should take as much time as you can to just be. I am glad duke is rising to the occasion and hope your DH is able to be there with you soon, physically and emotionally. My DH is away with work and not back til tomorrow night....it's tough being alone.


Annan - how are you today? I did go out last night and it was a good distraction. Didnt get much sleep last night tho so am taking it easy at home tonight. I am so impressed with your gym stuff...good for you!! I hope some of those endorphins are lovely and healing for you.


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa.
Where do u work? That's awful! Would it make a difference if ur doc signed u off? Makes me realise how lucky I am with my work. Xxxxx


----------



## weeguapa

Aarrrgghh...iPad posted for me again, sorry!!


Annan - was about to ask if you've had a bleed yet? I'm still waiting. It's horrible. Hope you're ok xx


CatB - how was your day lovely?


Abbey - how are you getting on? You should definitely be able to test at your clinic instead of home. That's what I did a couple of times due to the POAS phobia! Plus a clinic can do bloods, which is good if you're inclined to disbelieve a HPT.  Personal question (feel free to ignore) but did I read that you have been married for 10 years? Congratulations!! Your profile thingy says your are 23....were you a crazy young bride?! I am so nosy..,sorry!!


Hello and hugs to everyone else   


AFM - have been crying all day    Sometimes feels like I'll never be able to stop. I've never been like this before. Not sure if it's the drugs....first medicated FET so first time on the oestrogen    Or if it's just that this doesn't get any easier. I saw the clinic counsellor today which was so helpful as always. She spoke about tears being like a valve and the need to release some pressure. So I'm just to keep blubbing


----------



## weeguapa

OMG iPad!!!!!!!!!

I give up!

Lots and lots of love to all xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Luckythree: thanks hun tho I'm excited I'm not counting my chickens before they have hatched lol

Weeguapa: aww hun I'm sorry you are going trough this and I hope that in time it becomes easier for u xxz but please hun don't give up xxxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Haha!!! Noooo, our 2nd anniversary lol got married in 2010 lol made me laugh tough so thank you.

Sorry your having a tough day, still no period Hun? Xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Though * stupid iPad lol xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Haha! Thanks abbey  no AF for me yet. She's on her way though, I'm sure. Cyclogest always slows things down for me.

Thank you dee too  x


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Huge congrats to butterfeena, gimmeab and crystallised!! Xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Weeguapa and Donna, really sorry you're feeling so low, I really like what you counsellor said about tears, that makes sense to me. Just to let you know you are in my thoughts, as are you all. 

Thanks for the congrats, still pinching myself and feel incredibly lucky that our one fertilised egg made it. 

Love to all you super lovelies.

Xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Having trouble sleeping so was roaming on here and had a read of chocolatebuttons' PGD diary (you are one amazing lady  ). I found the poem below and just had to share it. I hope that's ok.

CatB, Annan, Donna and everyone else with a heavy heart tonight, this is for you...

Sister

Sister, wear your badge with pride.
You are the bravest amongst women.
Again and again 
you prise open the tight knot of fear
to let in a shaft of hope
and again are destroyed

And when the scars start to heal,
with a knife or a needle or vial
you rip yourself apart
again and again,
in the hope you will heal

The enemy you fight
is the one that lies within,
the body that fails you
is the one that will save you.
You fight and survive

The daily sorrows
of children laughing,
babies crying
and stranger’s bumps
are nothing compared to this

In the firing line,
the hope extinguished
or kept alive
by a line on a stick 
or a flickering screen

In your darkest hour,
you are not alone;
when you’re on your knees,
we will kneel beside you 
listen to your cries,
wipe away the tears

When you have no fight left in you
we will not judge you
and another tomorrow
a sister will fall
and you will pick her up
for that is how we’re made 

So sister wear your badge with pride
for you are the bravest amongst women
you are the strongest of women.
You are a mother fighting for her child.

Lisa Johnson
25/12/11


----------



## CatB

Weeguapa, that poem makes me feel as though someone has just looked in to my soul.  So true.  Thank you (and chocolatebuttons).

I had a dreadful day yesterday and went in to complete breakdown - like you couldn't stop crying.  Sending you and Annan, Donna, Claralicious, njr and anyone else in need, lots and lots of love.

We're away now for Easter w/e celebrating our anniversary so won't be on here until next week.  Hope those awaiting their results manage to get through the next few days - sending you lots of positive vibes.  

Abbey_Elizabeth - Really hope you get your positive - have a wonderful anniversary.

Butterfeena, Angela, Julie - hope everything is sticky and wonderful with you  

Have a lovely Easter everyone. xxxxxxxx


----------



## weeguapa

Have a lovely time catB. Hope it's a healing break for you and your DH. Will miss you on here! xx


----------



## butterfeena

Indulge yourself CatB, you deserve it. Xxx

Lovely post Weeguapa, was just thinking last night I wanted to find a poem that was suitable to post. Xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

What a beautiful poem, brought a tear to my eye, you know, I was so naughty this morning. I was doing fine until hubby brought tests home.

I don't know if you guys read that I was having serious period cramps on and off, every time going to the loo at work was hell. But each time just clear.

I started to get my hopes up, as I felt funny. Not myself. I am wee ing so much more and hate it every time, my work colleague commented. As I usually hold my bladder all day lol I feel like Im bursting... Then just normal little wee lol (maybe slight water infection, but doesn't feel ThAT bad or painful)

Anyway, thanks to hubby leaving tests in bedroom, when waking up I decided what can a little pee on a stick do? I prepared myself completely for neg result, as my testing day isn't until 9th, today is the 4th... So I'm way out. Obviously it was a neg.

I was wondering what the earliest people tested at? I'm such a fool. If I had been awake for longer than 10mins I'd have not done it, but I was bursting... And it was there.  

How many days till my OTD ladies? Do I could today? Like Thursday, fri, sat,sun and Monday? So 5 days?

Huge PMA to everyone. I feel abit ****ty now lol.

Used clear blue, but my friend says superdrugs own pick up 10 in measurement, clear blue is 25.


----------



## McHoody

Thanks XXDonnaXX and 8868Dee,
I might call my own GP and see what they say - I really cant wait another 4 weeks!!! 
Thanks
C x


----------



## McHoody

FIRST STEPS,
Thanks for your message. Even though I wouldn't anyone else to go through this,  its good to know I am not the only one going through it!!! This is my third attempt at IVF and not sure if we will be doing it again, so even more heartbreaking, confusing and frustrating!!! My nurse at the hospital is lovely so obviously she is not telling me to wait for the sake of it, so I think I will just have to wait another 4 weeks (or until I start to bleed again I suppose!). I am now taking 3 cyclogests a day. 
How are you doing? When are you testing?
C x


----------



## Leftleg

Hi,

My test date is 13th April, so I hope it's ok to jump on here?
Thanks for the beautiful poem Weeguapa, it made me cry but I think I needed that this morning, at least I'll get it out of my system before I see my DH for lunch   
I hope you're having a better day today Donna if you're at work, it's so hard carrying on as normal. Be kind to yourself, sending you lots of


----------



## 8868dee

Weeguapa: what a lovely post hun xxx do thoughtful zxx

Clairehood: yeah I would ring them see what they say x 

Left leg: welcome hun gl for test date xxxz

Afm: I just been in for my blood test as its my OTD today ai now gotta wait for results


----------



## ayshea

Morning girls,

Congratulations to all the BFPs  and hope all you BFNs are getting better.... yesterday was a tough day as AF is in full flow.... so DH suggested we go out furniture shopping (browsing) as we've put an offer on a new house and felt this would take my mind off things... thankfully it worked and as the day progressed I started to feel stronger... I took a first response rest this morning and of course it was negative, but I was prepared for this and know my proper test tomorrow will probably be the same... I've already contacted the clinic and know that I will have to take a month out and then start again with the injections.... luckily I had 3 frosties frozen so I plan to put one back at a time... the joy of being a mum isn't over just yet... so to everyone else, hang in there..... there is always a plan b, c, d, e, f ;-) you just need to take some time out, enjoy being with DH or DP as they are also going through this journey with you.... 

Ax


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi everyone, 

For me it looks like another emotional roller coaster .... Beta HCG came back at 39 (13 dpo) so positive. But I am still bleeding and last night lost what look like some sort of tissue (sorry tmi)!!

The clinic think the fact I have been ill throughout my 2ww may be due to OHSS even though I haven't had the 'classic' symptoms. 

I now just have to have repeat beta HCGs to see what my levels are doing. I am praying this pregnancy sticks and that its not ectopic again! Very scared!!!

Love to you all whether BFP or BFN we all face challenges it seems! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ayesha: sorry af is in full swing hun xxxxx but I'm pleased to see u r not giving up and I hope and pray that the next cycle works for u Hun xxx


Fizz: I hope this Prefnancy sticks and it's not ectopic xxx praying for a sticky Bfp for you hun xxx


----------



## Tilnutt

Morning Ladies,

Lots of positive and lovely posts yesterday.

Crystalhearts, Gimmeab, Butterfeena - Congratulations on your BFPs    

Age_789 & Firststeps – This is my 2nd 2ww and I’m finding it so tough too. At least we’re on the home stretch now as more than half way through.

Emma02 – How confusing & frustrating, I hope all the BFPs you have done are correct

XXDONNAXX – Big hugs to you, I think you did the right think by leaving work early – you was brave to go in to start with  

CatB – Hope you really enjoy your engagement break

Claire Hood – Sounds like you’re having a really tough time. I hope you find the support on here is of some help  

Tabi – Hope your levels keep rising, good luck  

Tiddles18 & Leftleg – welcome and hope you don’t find the 2ww too tough

8868dee – Good Luck for your phone call this afternoon  

Ayshea – Furniture shopping sounds fun, glad it distracted your mind a little 

Fizzwizz – Congratulations on your BFP. Fingers crossed it sticks and your levels rise  

Abbey_Elizabeth – I’m a day behind you, 8dp5dt and OTD is Tuesday. I have to admit that I’ve tested too and it was also negative but it hasn’t got me down as I know it is probably too early. I felt mega sick this morning and have a headache today (like I’m hungover but without the alcohol). Yesterday I was convinced AF was about to come as sharp period pains and like you, kept checking! But today I’m feeling positive again. Isn’t this 2ww just such a mind game :/

AFM – One day I believe that this tx has worked and then next I fear my AF is around the corner! Felt sick this morning and headache ever since but trying not to read into it

Good Luck to all testing today 

xx


----------



## Gimmeab

Afternoon Ladies,

I'm struggling to keep up with this thread and am going to struggle to do personals, but please forgive me as i'm a little anxious and all over the place at the moment having had a positive test since Satruday of last week, my OTD yesterday still positive and an HCG level of 184 tested via bloods yesterday but still bleeding. I'm very happy yet sad at the same time, struggling with the staying positive i'm afraid, anythoughts anyone on those levels?

Fizzwizz - I'm right there with you girl having had an ectopic with my first natural pregnancy myself i know how sacred you may be feeling right now, i'm also having the panic thoughts about another ectopic myself as i've been bleeding since Saturday and it's showing no signs of stopping at the moment, lets just pray that this is our time hun, lots of sticky vibes to you hun.

8868Dee - Any news with your hcg beta test yet?

Tilnutt - Many thanks for your wishes and the very same right back at you !

Well ladies the very best to all of you going through this right now, again sorry for the lack of personals struggling at the min 

Bx


----------



## Tablet

Hello Everyone, I haven't posted much, to be honest trying not to drive myself too nuts.    

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has had BFP's such fantastic news, may they all be lovely and sticky!  

Also   to anyone disappointed, it is horrible. 

I'm sitting here at work trying not to cry as I woke up this morning with quite a horrid AF type cramp having felt completely fine yesterday and now I've just gone to the loo and found a big faintly pink blob of crinone, and more cramps....  ET was only last Thursday so it seems that not only are hopes disappearing fast but I won't even get two weeks to be hoping and if I think such an early AF means I might have had some kind of immune respons.  Urgh, so fed up.    

Sorry for the me, me, me bit at the end, and again huge congratulations to everyone and I loved the poem. 

Fx


----------



## butterfeena

Tablet, I had those exact symptoms - cramps and pink discharge and got a BFP. If the discharge is pink or brown it could well be implantation which you are spot on time for.


----------



## Tablet

Butterfeena, thank you, trying really hard to be positive......just feel really ravenous and grumpy and then felt sick in the middle of the morning which I could interpret as positive if I didn't feel like this just before AF!!!!  I'm geared up for a two week wait dammit, can't cope with it halving in such dramatic style!  Congratulations a million times on your BFP


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok?

Congrats to all recent ladies with BFPS, lovely news.

Big hugs to all BFNs! Really feel you pain, hope you all try to relax and have a lovely restful Easter weekend with the odd glass of vino!!

AFM I have had a full bleed today and devastated!!  Called the clinic again as still getting positive pregnancy test. I have to go in this afternoon and have a beta HCG blood test to see what's going on. Should have the results back tomorrow morning, just hoping and praying all is ok!!!!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Poor you Emm02, how worrying. Know that we will all be thinking of you and sending you positive sticky vibes xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tilnut thanks hun xxx need all the luck lol

Gimmeab: no no news as of yet lol x 

Emma02: how awful for u xxx we will all be thinking of u xxxxx hope it's good news xxz


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi All, 

Just a quicky, feeling a bit deflated beta HCG just came back as 43. Yesterday's was 39 so not really changed  

The tiny bit of hope I have left is saying that it was only 24 hrs and tested in a different lab. I also haven't had anymore bleeding.

Looks like a very long wait now, I might try and get another beta HCG done on Sat and will keep hoping it come back nice and high but my resolve is falling.

Anyone else had results??


----------



## MJA1983

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well. 

I had my transfer done on the 2nd April (5 day blastocyst), my otd is 15th April, is there anyone else with test dates around then? 

I am trying so hard to think and be positive, at the same time trying to stop myself from getting too excited. How early on did anyone get any symptoms? I sometimes worry if it is all in my head, and i am just hoping   so much that this is going to work. 

xxx Mel xx


----------



## butterfeena

Welcome MJA, I think its very hard to separate out side effects of EC which can last for q a while from side effects from pessaries from symptoms. I had q a lot of different symptoms - big, sore (.) (.), breathlessness, heart beating faster, twinges and cramps. But no idea what caused what. Lots of ladies who go on to report a BFP don't get many symptoms at all. Sorry its a total guessing game I'm afraid!


----------



## MJA1983

Hi Butterfeena

Thanks for the response, i had a lot of symptoms from over stimulating too.  Maybe it is just that? I do get quite anxious.  I guess 10 days we will know.   Fingers crossed.  I hate waiting. lol

xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Yep it's a real killer isn't it? Was just saying to someone the other day if they wanted to devise torture for ladies ttc then the 2ww would be it - especially given how we're doing it with the EC and pessaries giving you the appearance and a lot of symptoms of being preggie!


----------



## MJA1983

Thats a good way of putting it... lol... it is torture and i am only on day 4... 
Have taken time off work, but meant to go back next Wednesday, was hoping to stay off until i find out the result.

xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Hi ladies

On my way home from work, called in and bought some tests to do on monday before I go to the clinic on Tuesday.
Can't believe it, I have got home and gone to the loo and I am bleeding.
I am 9dp5dt so 14 days past having the ovulation injection so that is right, isn't it for my period to come.
Feeling absolutely gutted at the moment and have pain in my side.

Jules


----------



## butterfeena

Jules, is it bright red sort of discharge or pink or brown?


----------



## MJA1983

Hi Jules, 

Sorry to hear that, it may not be bad news though.  I have heard of alot of people bleeding a little and they have still got bfp.    

xx


----------



## MJA1983

I forgot to say Congrats Butterfeena on you BFP.  xx


----------



## butterfeena

Thanks MJA, still in shock!


----------



## julesbfd

Hi
I didn't even look too much as was shocked and upset, reddish mixed in with slimey, if that makes sense, sorry if tmi.

Gutted


----------



## Maybethistime

Jules are you on progesterone? If so it seems far too early for af. Could it be implantation bleeding? It varies a lot..


----------



## julesbfd

Hi
Yes on cyclogest 400, once a day, it is too late for implntation bleeding isn't it, it is 2 weeks since EC, seems as though it is right for my af, wow didn't think I would get myself in such a state


----------



## XXDDxx

Jules.
Phone ur clinic when I started bleeding they upped my cylogest. Xxxx


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks
I have tried ringing but there is no answer, I will have to wait until the morning and ring them.  I am trying to stay a little positive but struggling as too late for implantation but exactly right for af.

Thanks everyone for your advice, am dreading going to loo again


----------



## butterfeena

If it helps I had implantation bleeding 13 days and 14 days post EC. Light pink first day and then brown second day.


----------



## XXDDxx

Jules.
Do u not have an emergency number? Would it do u any harm just to take an extra cylogest anyway? Xxxx


----------



## julesbfd

Hi
Will try again to get hold of someone and maybe try having a pessary tonight and one in the morning.
Not holding out too muc hope but will try anything,I also have a sharpish pain in my side.
Thanks butterfeena,I would love to think it could be implantation bleed


----------



## XXDDxx

I was on 2 cylogest anyway and they upped it to 3. Xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Evening ladies.

Busy day doing wedding venue today. Cramping again and fluttering feelings in womb. No bleed. CoupLe of very sharp feelings, enough to make me stand still and hold my breath. Still weeing loads, I have a FULL feeling in that lady area, bladder/womb.

Decided to call into clinc as was in my way home. Nurse said cramping could be a huge number of things, just to take paracetamol. She said not long till testing, she also answered a few little questions I had.

I told her I am weeing all the time. She said I could have a little water infection starting up, if worsens or starts to hurt to pee to see GP.

PlEASE can someone tell me when to expect a period? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## weeguapa

Hi lovelies,
Hope you're all doing ok. For those ladies still in waiting, hope you've had a balanced day with not too many worries. Hope you BFP ladies have been grinning all day  and feeling wonderful.

For my fellow BFN survivors... I was aware that this thread is moving along so fast and don't feel it's for me any more, now I am no longer a lady in waiting  But I still really want to keep chatting to you and would miss hearing your news if I disappeared! So I have started a new thread in (hopefully) a good place. The link is below. Please come join me there if you would like to. I would LOVE to see you there. And really don't wanna look like a total loser no-mates  Totally understand if you need a break tho....I've never stuck around before, but feel so attached to you all!

So here is a copy of my message and the link to where I put the thread. In case it doesn't work, it's in the in between treatment bit and i called it april showers. Hope to see you there soon!

Lots of love xx

*
Hi everyone,
I am just starting to pick up the pieces after a BFN this week. The ladies in waiting April 2WW thread has been AMAZING, but is moving along so fast with lots of new ladies on the 2WW roller coaster.

I wanted to create a space to keep chatting to my incredible new FFs and would love to open this up to anyone else who has just had treatment, whether you were on the 2WW thread or not. Please feel welcome to join the loveliest group of supportive ladies. Let's help each other through the tears in whatever way we can. And to those lucky ladies with their beautiful BFPs, come chat to us too and let us know how you're getting on. You are an inspiration!!

So how has your day been today? I have done much better today....no crying so far! My DH is home in a couple of hours after 3 days away. We haven't had a hug since the BFN was confirmed. So I am both looking forward to that and scared about all the feelings it will bring...

With lots of love and warm hugs

Weeguapa xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285277.new#new*


----------



## 8868dee

so just to let you all know i had my phone call and bloods came bk as positive so im deffo pregnant   am so over the moon x they didnt tell me what level hcg was just that it was a lovely strong positive  i have a scan booked in now for 2nd may

*pinkcat* can u please update the hof page for me because i got a bfp today on OTD thanks x


----------



## 8868dee

welcome mja xxx and gl for OTD XXX


----------



## julesbfd

Managed to speak to the on call nurse.
She said there is nothing they can do about the bleeding and just to wait until the OTD and not to take extra cyclogest.
In pain in my left hand side and think it's now all over for me.

Congrats to those who have got their BFP's today, will read about them later.

Jules


----------



## angela123

Evening Ladies,
Blimmey I miss a day and I am completely lost !!!!!! Butterfeena yehhh BFP lovely!!!! have I missed anymore lovely BFPS
if I have give me a heads up...........

weeguapa, catb, annnan, donna...... how are my darlinghearts doing today......Weeguapa that poem made me cry like a idiot.....putting down to the hormones........ 

AFM very much more symtoms now lots of cramps and tugging feelings..... also VERY hormoneal..my poor poor DH got it bad today felt llike i could kill then sobbed for about half an hour, about my G.P. being a tit....... hmmmm will tell all about that when i have managed to calm down still fumming....... Anyway got my OTD today!!!!! I had it tested early 10dp5dt so it would be back today and it was 486ml/l...
I am flabbergasted.....maybe even twinnes?  ?


----------



## XXDDxx

Jules
Try not to stress hunni. Put ur feet up and try think positive. I don't no y ur clinic hasn't said to up ur cylogest and mine had, suppose they are all different. Try to stay positive hunni and I will be keeping everything crossed for u. Xxxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Sorry, did anyone else have feelings I listed? BFP or AF? X


----------



## angela123

yehhh DEE i MISSED YOUR bfp yehhhhhhhhh made up for you!!!!


----------



## dinkydott

well done dee, whooh,   xx


----------



## Emma02

Angela123 YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations.... Let's hope it is twins, that would be amazing, so happy for you xx


----------



## weeguapa

Just to let you all know the new thread I created got moved to a place where we can't have BFP chat, which is no good at all!!! I really want us all to be able stay in touch post-2WW, whatever the outcome. I am trying to get us moved to a space for us all...maybe in the long term chat buddies bit.  Will let you know if I manage it and will post another link.. Hope that's ok!
Lots of love xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa u r an absolute star hunni. Xxxxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hello  lovely ladies,

Weeguapa - well done for creating a page to keep in touch, ive seen so many long term buddy chats and I think its grand! It always feel so final after a bfn and to be able to chat about everything after that is a great release xx

Angela123 - O to the M to the G!!! How absolutely fantastic!! SO pleased and happy for you, you somderseve this!   for a healthy and blessed pregnancy!

Dee - Another lovely joining the BFP list, so chuffed for you as well hun! It really is a great inspiration to read so many positive stories xx A safe and blessed 9 months for you as well sweet xx

Jules - I'm so sorry you are finding it hard at the moment! I still   that it was a wee late implanter. I'm also in the same situation as Donna, I was upped on cyclogest 3 x a day    Will be thinking and   for you!

All the other lovely April ladies - Hello!!   to all!

AFM - 2dpt and have a massive breakout   Look like a teenager... I'm just thirsty a lot and have a little bit of lower back pain and feeling "fill/bloated" otherwise I'm still happy as Larry. Off to bed with my Zita West relaxation CD (saviour) Hope all our embies have a good snuggle tonight! 

Love and babydust to all 
xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks everyone for the lovley messages xxxx

Weeguapa: you are an absolute star that would be great to have a thread so we can stay in touch xxx

Angela: imagine twins lol hard work but so worth it xxxx 

Cornelia: gl with OTD Hun xxx will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## weeguapa

Weeguapa just got upset and opinionated with a moderator...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278545.new#new

I'm worried I might be chucked off of FF!! so just in case, I wanted you to know I love you all lots! In all seriousness, you amazing ladies mean the world to me and I really hope we can find a way to keep chatting.

Lots of love and baby dust xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa.
I don't think u will be chucked off hunni.
I'm actually really shocked at that reply TBH I think it was really rude! I can understand what she means but also think it could have been put in a nicer more understanding way.
Hope u are ok sweetie. I am on ******** if u have ******** but no1 knows about my treatment. Xxxxx


----------



## age_789

Up early 2 test and it was a BFN

Numb right now and the tears have started.

Hope u all have a good easter xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I have been up early again and tested. Still BFN. Was a sensitive superdrug one claiming to pick up 10 in volume rather than the normal 25.

Not feeling very confident now. :,(

Sorry for you neg age 789 xxx


----------



## Tilnutt

Age_789 - So sorry hun    

Abbey-Elizabeth - U still have three days until your OTD, stay positive. I remember reading your post which said the OTD is the date set by the doctors as its the earliest you should be testing for a BFP and that they wouldn't make us wait longer than necessary - wise words which you need to believe. Try to take it easy over the easter break & distract your mind if u can 

Hope everyone else enjoys the Easter break. Healing time with loved ones for BFNs xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

I know Tilnutt.  am shamed lol I won't test now until Monday. That's for sure.

Guess I just thought I'd see as 14 dp EC xxxx


----------



## 2wait

Moooooorning ladies          can't believe lots of negatives!! testing to early? big big  I can't wait to test but I am afraid of doing! it looks like if we are in a negative wave!!... for sure doctors gave to us a date when the results that we have are almost 99% accurate, although we all know that we can have a positive some days before! Don't loss the hope!  you are PUPO till period arrive.. and even if you have to wait to do an HCG
weeguapa I imagine that if the moderator is saying this it's because there is a general thread where we all can go after the 2ww, in other hand can't understand the story with the server .

  Today is my 6dpt/5dt ...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood. 
                                  Hope my two babies are growing well    

Wishing an amazing easter weekend to everyone! Going to test if I can wait on easter Monday!!


----------



## DizzySunshine

Age, so sorry to hear about your negative result - its heartbreaking isn't it. Look after yourself and your DH - come to terms with this together and let your love heal each other... 

Abby - I really believe that waiting until OTD is the best option... Especially if you've had an early transfer - you beautiful embryo needs all that time to grow &&develop ... And remember that implantation can take up until day 12, so If you had a later implantation occur then HCG won't be produced until v.close to your test date... Stay strong, stay positive! Also, I had proper bleeding 14 days post egg collection with a 2 day transfer - so you've got further than I did, which I think is promising for you. Keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP!!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## julesbfd

Morning ladies

I have carried on bleeding and is that of my normal af and red and have my usual stomach cramps.
Did a test to make sure although know this wasn't just spotting and of course a negative.

Good luck to all of you ladies,I still have to go on tuesday and then hope I don't wait too long for a follow up appointment.
What an awful start to the bank holiday weekend and am devastated but will just have to pick myself up.

Jules


----------



## XXDDxx

Aww jules.
AF arriving b4 OTD is horrid.
Hope u are ok hunni big hugs.
I'm always here is u need to chat.
Xxxxxx


----------



## angela123

Morning ladies!!!! 
Age I am so sorry.... this is so crap.... so heartbreaking... sending you love and hugs...

abbey just repeating what dizzy is saying.... you could both be testing too early...i know so many ladies who don't get there bfp till OTD..... unless AF turns up.....hold tight dear one..

Weeguapa...... you make me laugh!!!! what we say in my neck of the woods a proper kick off!!!!  whatever moderator says or anyone else... we are team April now!!!! and I will put my two pennith worth in our posts regardless bfp or bfn..... don't let ANYONE upset you you at the moment you need to be taking care of you.....

how are my other bfn girls doing?  cat hope your bearing up I know from experience its the few days after BFN when it really settles in that the grief sets in.... and more so for you as you continplate grieving for the gentic child you may not meet....honey I have been there please PM me with any questions or if you just want to talk things through...

Hormones have calmed down and me and DH are better..... just chilling this morning....


----------



## angela123

Oh Jules, i am so sorry...i was hoping for implation camps..... just take care of yourself....love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for your bfn age789 take care of yourself hun xxx

Abbeyelizabeth: it still could be too early for u xxx gl with test day. X  

Jules: oh Hun xxx sorry af arrived before  OTD  xxx take care of urself xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hey.
Can I ask any of the ladies that hasn't had a successful cycle is they are have hot flushes? I didn't have any on my 2ww but they have been awful the last few days. I wake up in the night sweating and then I'm freezing. Do u think it could just be all the drugs coming out my system? Xxxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

hellllp. test day tomorrow - panic. xxx  
Anyone else with me??


----------



## Julie37

Congrats to all the new BFP's and sending lots of hugs to the BFN's.  To those still waiting try and stay calm and don't overdo things (easier said than done for some of us I know!)

Weeguapa...well done for sticking up for everyone on this thread - I too was quite shocked by the moderators response.  We don't always fit into neat little boxes and sometimes it's nice to join the boxes together...I hope it gets sorted out.  I hope you had a nice long cuddle with DH when he returned last night - you've been so brave on your own for the last few days.

Angela 123 - I think we may be in the same boat...I had my blood test yesterday (12dp2dt) and result was 343iu/L which indicates possible twins too!  I will find out at first scan on 23rd.

Sorry for lack of more personals - struggling to keep up!

Lots of love and baby dust to you all x


----------



## SoneaSze

BFN. It was the last attempt for us. Not sure how to pick up the pieces, so devastated


----------



## butterfeena

Oh SoneaSze, I'm so so sorry. I don't really know what else to say other than for you to know we are all thinking of you are sending you lots and lots of hugs.       xxx


----------



## butterfeena

To Age and Jules, so sorry for your results, we are all thinking of you.    

Weeguapa, you're a total rockstar. If there's anything I can do to help the cause let me know. We could always set up a private ** group instead? More complicated of course and really shouldn't be necessary.

Abbey-eliz, I didn't get implantation bleed till 13dpEC so you could well be testing too early.

Does anyone know what happened with Rory and Lynley who are also testing today I think?

AFM its my official OTD today but of course I'd been naughty and already tested and posted. As of today still BFP. 

Love to you all.

xxx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi SoneaSze, 

I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope you're being looked after today, sending you  xxxx


----------



## weeguapa

hey beautiful ladies!

thank you for your support with my mission to create a space for us to hang out after testing. i have had another try. here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285324.new#new

hopefully we will be allowed to carry on for a while 

thank you ladies still in waiting for bearing with those of us who have already tested. i hope you will all come join us in our new home soon, with lots of happy BFP news!

age_789 - so sorry to hear your news  take good care of you and keep believing things will get better, you will feel better and this will happen for you one day x

abbey - you cheeky early tester!! don't lose hope honey, it's still too soon 

2wait - loved your colourful post 

julesbfd - so sorry to hear about your bleeding. hope you're ok x

angela - your cheery post made me chuckle, thank you 

julie37 - congrats on the bloods results....so exciting!!!

SoneaSze - so sorry about your result 

butterfeena - happy official BFP day    thanks for the ** idea...we will definitely give that a try if FF doesn't work out.

XXDONNAXX - how are you doing today?

Dizzy -  just cos you are you x

CatB, Annan, njr_26 - how are you guys doing??

hope everyone else is having a good good friday. i am struggling with all the chocolate hidden away in my flat....desperate to eat it already! i also have an appointment for a bikini wax in a bit and am really scared!!...have never had one before, in fact never had anything waxed!!! any tips?? this is a pre-holiday thing, but i always wondered if i should be doing something to the bikini area before Tx....gynaes must see all sorts though, right?! i always figured my dignity was so far out the window after my first scan that it didn't matter what things looked like down there!! good lord, the things that go on in my head. bet you're happy i shared!!

love to all xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Weeguapa.
I am a beautician hunni, make sure she gives it a trim first if it long haha! Get some after wax from the salon to keep putting on it after  I had a incident with veet yesterday ahhhhh!! I'm a tad burnt lmao! Xxxxx


----------



## weeguapa

haha!  thanks XXDONNAXX! i feel better about it already.
meant to say before that i haven't had any flushing or other symptoms from coming off the meds, but have been much more emotional than before, so not sure if that's related.  have you thought about giving your clinic a call to ask?  hope you're feeling better x


----------



## XXDDxx

I think my clinic is a little sick of me lol. As long as its not early menopause! Lmao I'm going crazy! I'm only 25! Good luck with the wax and take deep breaths  xxxxx


----------



## age_789

Thank you for the lovely thoughts! Means a lot as none of my friends know we have gone through this!

Still have moments of tears but I'm off 2 the pub 4 a very large glass of Sav Blanc!!!

My clinic knows and they will review my case on Wed and we have an appt 2 discuss the future!!! Don't know if I can do it all again, I just feel so drained!

All u ladies are amazing and I wish u all the best xxx


----------



## Meikle

Afternoon ladies,  sorry I dont know you all well yet but looking forward to getting to know you over the next few weeks. Some sad news today on the thread, sorry your dreams havent come true yet and hoping you find the strength to take the next step in your lives whether it is to continue on in this journey or not xxx

pinkat: can you please add me to the list, had 2 lovely embies implanted today, my official test date is 19th April xx

Michaela


----------



## 8868dee

Weeguapa: well done u for trying to restart another group ur so sweet xxx

Soneasze: I'm so sorry for your bfn xxx take care of yourself hun xxx

Meikle: hi hun xxx gl for 2ww xxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

I test tomorrow. Feeling VERY scared, very anxious and lonely to be honest ... im terrified of a BFN after two failed cycles last year (FETs)- this one was fresh... sigh


----------



## butterfeena

bigfamilydreams, don't feel lonely, we're all here to give you hugs and support. At least tomorrow you will know one way or the other and put best foot forward whatever the outcome.


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Yep - life goes on but nothing I do to stay positive is working. sheesh ... 
thanks for the hugs xxx hugs back at you!


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

I'm 11dp2dt and did a test today as yesterday 10dp2dt I had blood on the end of the Crinone applicator and black mixed with light red blood when cleaned out the Crinone but to day nothing no sight of any blood what so ever the test was bfn my test day any till the 11th do I still have a chance that it can change I had a fet with 2dt


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

Can't seem to keep up with this thread as it moves so fast. Big hugs to all the BFN's. I have been there many times and I know how devastated you feel. Hopefully you can grieve and then plan on what you will do next. Just don't give up on your dreams.

Congratulations to all the BFP's, you must feel as if you are on cloud 9. Hope they stick around for the next 8 months.

AFM, I test tomorrow so at least I will not have to wonder any more. I have been getting a bit of brown spotting for the last couple of days and today it is a bit more. I hope this is not my AF trying to get started. Last time I had a BFP my m/c started like this so even if I get BFP tomorrow I will not believe it will last until 12 weeks. I will just have to hope for the best.

Will update you all tomorrow.

Babydust to everyone

Njr26


----------



## 8868dee

Gl with testing tomorrow njr xxxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Shiny day, I'm less crampy now. I think it's because I rested up abit. I was back at work (as a florist) doing long hours of more physical work really (setting up venues) the cramping was quite bad. 

I had yesterday off and painted my workshop, gentley. And I wasn't no where near as bad. I reckon it's post EC stuff stuff, the fluttering feeling mum reckons is healing, or trampled wind lol hahaha

Sorry for sad posts on here from me lately ladies, feeling stronger today. I was worked out, ontop if this Ivf stuff. But today I'm off again, and for whole Easter weekend and our anniversary on the 10th.

Hubby made me laugh this morning on his way to work, he said... You tested on Friday right? I said yes? Good Friday... The day the lord died? (his not that religious which is why I laughed) I said... Yeah... Well he said, OTD is Monday? The day the lord was born again?? 

Haha, bless him! I so want this for him too. We all see how much we want this. But my hubby was broody before me  about 5 years ago. I wouldn't try unless we brought our own house. He struggles with this too. Poor chap. 

I just figure (for now ) lol that if embie was ment to stick around, it would have. If it was ment to be, nothing I did or didn't do would impact implanting or cell growth that much. (like sneezing, or walking etc) everyone I know got pregnant and didn't know until they missed their period, many drank and smoked and did aerobics and swimming, had sex all when implantation was going on lol

I've tried my best. I haven't had sex, I haven't had a bath (that's killing me) I haven't drank, don't smoke, rested other than work n walking. So what will be will be come Monday.

Btw, there is tones of colds around, hubby's started with a sore throat, and guess what I developed last night... Yep, a raging throat!

So a big thank you for all your support. A huge CONGRATS to all with BFP, must be amazing. I've never seen two lines personally, must be just fab. Huge hugs for all with negitives, wishing you a summer to heal and all the luck in the world for ttc naturally / next stages. And loads of GOOD LUCK to those testing today, tomorrow, and like me.... Monday! Xxx


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

I tested this morning and got a very feint positive so I don't know what to think. I would have thought that 17 days after ET I would have got a darker line but I suppose I will test again on Monday to see if the line has got darker. I am worried that this test means the hcg levels are dropping already and this will be a chemical pregnancy. More waiting again and I can only hope that this was a late implanter and it hasn't had time to get the hormone in my body properly yet.

Njr26


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Hello there- i got a digital test as i wouldnt want the uncertainty but a line is a line so sounds good to me! fingers crossed for you monday. I sure hear that people's results change (for a more definate positive) if its to early to test...
So this am was day 14 for me so doc said i could test, it was a BFP and i can't believe it; blood tests and scans for confirmation of numbers, positioning etc etc to come so one day at a time and lots of prayers still.... Sending loads of love and luck and prayers to you all on the 2ww / this journey xxx


----------



## njr_26

Congratulations bigfamilyofdreams that is wonderful news. Which type of test did you do? I did Clearblue plus which detects 25iu.

Njr26


----------



## 2wait

woooooooooooooooooooow girls   I tested this morning as well couldn't wait woke up at 3am and...

i got a very faint line  ..it took a while to me to be able to see it!! I tested with the cheap htp from boots.
this morning i had a bit of brown bleeding  hope is the implantation!! OMG... i tested to early!! it's 7dpt/5dt
hope to have BFP on monday!! what do you think should I have a rest today?? or the brown is just normal?? 
FINGERS CROSSED TO ALL OF US ON THE NEXT DAYS!!
CAN'T KEEP WAITING!! 
AND hopefully stills lots to more 2wait!! 9 months... couldn't believe my eyes....!!


----------



## bigfamilydreams

my mum bought them!! Claearblue digital - the ones that also tell you how far along you are? You know them?? xxxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

2wait - 7dp5dt is too early dolly - a faint line sounds great but i gather from experts day 14 is advisable for accuracy xxxx stay positive   love you all xx


----------



## njr_26

I didn't get those ones as they were quite expensive, but if my line is a bit darker with my other test I might invest in some.

Congrats to 2 wait, I hope it is a sticky embryo.

Njr26


----------



## 2wait

many thanks girls not more brown at the moment
Abbey I loved your husband comment!! I can't wait for easter Monday either!! in spite that it means that I am going back to work!!


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Hi girls,

Huge hugs to those that got BFNs recently. I'm so sorry any hope you rest up this weekend. I don't know what to say to help so will just send big hugs.

Congratulations to girls with BFPs!! So thrilled for you. Fingers crossed they stage sticky. 

Sorry for,no personals, I'm on my mobile and can't keep up with everything at the mo but I'm reading all your posts.

AFM - been having period pains, cramps and the odd stsbbing pain. Also my boobies are tingling quiet a lot and my ovaries feel v tender at the mo, similar to when I had OHSS. I know I shouldn't overanalyse but the Dr said I'd get OHSS again if I got pregnant... I'm 8dp5dt so am sure that's too early to be getting side effects as the hcg wouldn't be that high yet, surely?! Trying to stay level headed but think the 2ww madness might finally be setting in... No sign of any spotting yet despite much loo paper watching! God these next five days might just kill me!! 

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Holy moly that past few hours have been horrendous. 

Went to my friends for dinner and saw dark spotting. Then as I wiped (sorry, tmi!) There was bright red blood. Well I began to panic.	It then seemed to get a bit paler but thankfully DH arrived at the perfect moment  I didn't know if this meant that my period had arrived given what I was feeling earlier and I began to cry.

To then have to shelve it all and go to dinner as though nothing had happened took pretty much all the strength I had.

Thankfully there hadn't been any more blood.

I'm 8dp5dt - is that too late for implantation bleeding? Please help, I'm so worried it's game over...

xxx


----------



## Tincancat

Oh Chocbuttons it is so hard having to pretend everything is OK.  I was at work on my last 2 ww when I realised it was all over on day 8 post transfer - with spotting, I had to go back to work and pretend I was happy when I was gutted.  The bleeding continued and the inevitable BFN on OTD.  This time around day 8 and again spotting which settled and nothing more since but I think it is just the progesterone injections keeping full AF away.  OTD 12th April but I did test this morning and a BFN.  I know it is a bit early but many people who go on to have a BFP on OTD have a BFP a few days before.  I am gutted again but Will test again in 2 days and on OTD. Fingers crossed for you Buttons


----------



## Emma02

Hi there ladies, so sorry to hear your news, such a sad time xxx

Tincancat, there is still quite a bit of time for your hcg levels to rise before OTD honey xx

Good luck to anyone who had OTD today, fingers crossed for you all.

AFM, I have done another HPT this morning, Clear Blue Digital and it is still Pregnant 1-2. It has been like that for a week now and hasn't changed. I am really confused as I have been losing blood since Wednesday. My OTD was 4th April, and had my hcg bloods done on Thursday which showed 56. Due to have bloods done again tomorrow, I'm so nervous!!

Anyway good luck to you all xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Morning Ladies,
Apologies in advance for the Me post, I'm panicking a little and would really like to know if anyone else has experienced similar...

I did a test on Friday 9dp5dt and it was feint to start with but got darker to a definite BFP - me and DH were over the moon but had agreed I'd test again today (11dp5dt) and again on Tues (OTD). 

I did a test at 1.30am today and it was very feint, DH said it was def still a BFP though. So I did another at 6.30am, as thought perhaps the earlier one was concentrated as I'd drunk a lot of water last night, again it was very feint BFP.

Surely 2 days since the first BFP the line should be darker and not lighter?! I used Clearblue tests.

My clinic offered me a blood test for Good Friday but I said I was happy to home test as clinic is couple hours drive. Now I'm wishing I'd had the blood test.

I do feel pregnant, waking really hungry and being light-headed & dizzy with a sick feeling.

Anyone have any suggestions why tests are feint today?

xx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield

Happy easter everyone 

I'm afraid to say its bfn for me ad has arrived this morning so done a test it's neg I'm devastated but will get my self back and ready for it again in bout 6 months time this journey is so hard but me and DH will get through it together and me ready for it again


----------



## 2wait

Hi Chocolatebuttons! we have the same calendar!!  
yesterday 7dpt/5dt shouldn't,  but i did a hpt and got a faint positive, and some hours later some brown bleed and stopped... think it was the implantation... then why not a day after? think implantation could be till day 12 then... all perfect!!  it seems that there are girls bleeding the whole pregnancy.
Tilnutt, no idea why the line isn't darker today, i read somewhere that some times the test change depending on the lot,  if still positive then everything is fine isn't it´? as a htp test is just to say pregnant or non. They don't measure the quantity it's just >50
AFM wanted to test today again but DP said no, wait till tomorrow.
lots of  all the embryos will develop  stay with us till the end of the year! 
Jemma!! so sorry! big BiG hugs!!


----------



## butterfeena

Chocolate buttons, def not too late for implantation bleed, I had mine at the same point you are at. Fingers crossed for you!

Jemma, really sorry about your result, loving your immediate positive attitude, good for you girl. X


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Hey Jemma - I'm so sorry hunni, you sure it can't be implantation bleeding? Really hope so as your my test day buddy! Thinking of you xx

2wait - naughty little you!  fingers crossed.honey.

Tincat - thanks honey. Hope you're doing ok?

AFM - no more bleeding this morning,.just some dark stuff so fingers crossed...  Xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Buttons, that's exactly what happened to me, two days of discharge and then it stopped, getting excited for you. Xx


----------



## weeguapa

Hi lovely ladies! Just a very quick HAPPY EASTER to you all  Remember to eat lots of chocolate today...it's good for the soul. And embryos too, I'm sure of it.

Jemma -  so sorry x

Hope everyone else is ok. Please come join our other thread any time. Everyone welcome, any time 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285324.new#new

Lots of love xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

After a neg test today, my period has started up. So it's the end of our journey this time around. Goes without saying we are pretty heart broken. Just thought I'd let you know, good luck with everything everyone x


----------



## weeguapa

Oh abbey, I'm so sorry    take good care of you lovely, you are so strong and positive, you will get through this xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Abbey so sorry. I hope you've got something nice planned for your anniversary to take your mind off it. Take care of yourself and DH  

Same to you Jemma, big hugs  

Happy Easter to everyone else.

xx


----------



## CatB

Abbey, I'm so very sorry.  This is so unfair   Make sure you and DH take good care of each other and take the time to get through this.  Sending lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## DizzySunshine

Abby Elizabeth, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. Sending you love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Emma02

Oh I'm so sorry to Abbey, I have been following your story and was really hoping for it to be good news. Just take time for yourself with hubby to come to terms with this over a large glass of wine. Thinking of you my lovely.

Also same to you Jemma, be kind to yourself and take care xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

I'm so sorry abbey sending u lots of hugs. Xxxxxxx


----------



## bigfamilydreams

Abbey - so sorry my love - be good to yourself, sending love xxx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Abbey - sending you huge hugs hunni.     xxx


----------



## butterfeena

Abbeyeliz, just adding my   to the other ladies, really sorry it wasn't better news for you. Xxx


----------



## njr_26

So sorry Abby. Don't give up on your dreams as one day they will come true.

Take care.

Njr26


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope it's ok to join you on this thread, 

I had 2 x 3 day embryos transferred on Saturday, otd is 23/4

Typically I am now ill with cold / flu thing and too scared to take paracetamol, just hoping this doesn't impact anything  

Congrats to all bfp's so far and   to all other ladies xxxx


----------



## MJA1983

Abbey, so sorry to hear the news. Hope you and DH are ok, sending lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## njr_26

Hi Ladies

I did another test today and got an even fainter line than before. It wasn't the same type of test though it was a tesco one and I don't know if they are any good. I will go out today and buy the clearblue + ones and try again but I don't really have much hope as I have been bleeding since yesterday, sometimes brown and sometimes red and have AF type cramps. I will stay on the medication until I test tomorrow, just in case, but I think this is another v early m/c.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Njr26


----------



## XXDDxx

Nj26.
Have u tried first response hun? Xxxxx


----------



## njr_26

Hi Donna

No I have not tried that one. I used clearblue + 2 days ago and got a faint line but Have had cramps and bleeding since then and  I wanted to try the same test so I could compare it with the other one. I am not testing early as I am now 19 days past ET so I would have thought the line should be dark by now.

Does anyone know if FET take longer to implant? Does a lot of stress affect how long an embryo takes to implant?

I am clutching at straws now I think.

Njr26


----------



## XXDDxx

I read somewhere that no 2 tests even the 1s in the same pack have the same sensitivity. Some women don't get darker lines they always stay light. 
I hope u are ok hun what a stress for u. Xxxxxx


----------



## butterfeena

Njr, thinking of you, really hoping you get ood news. Someone said the super drug own brand tests are v good I think. Xxx


----------



## Tilnutt

NJR - Sounds like we're in a similar boat....

I decided to go to my clinic this morning to have bloods done as my test yday was a lot lighter than Friday's test. It's not looking like great news for me, my bloods came back really low (23) and they have said that this either means it's a very late implanter or my hormones are on their way back down (I'm guessing miscarriage, chemical pregnancy or an eptopic)... I've been told to keep an eye out for any unusual pains, especially just on one side and, if my AF doesn't arrive before, to re-test next Monday. If its positive I have to have another blood test to check if levels have risen.

I'm gutted! I know there's still hope but this is so hard and what with all the hormones I'm feeling pretty tearful.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Please can I joint you. I had ET today and it went well. We had FET, two 3d 8 cell were defrosted one perfectly and the other lost 1 cell but still fine for transfer. The doc said it was a perfect transfer. Now just to relax and hope they grow. OTD is 20 april.

Tigger


----------



## 8868dee

abbey elizabeth so sorry you got bfn hun xx take care of yourself xxx


----------



## angela123

Oh abbey i am so sorry...I was really hoping for good news.....sending you a hugxxx


----------



## angela123

tillnut dont give up yet..... things can improve....... sending you my prayers xxxx


----------



## alpa1610

Hello everyone.. Can I join here? I had my ET today and 2 embies were transferred.. It was a day 3transfer for me with one 7 cell and the other 4 cell.. Doesn't look too good for me.. My OTD is 25th Apr


----------



## MJA1983

Hi Alpha1610, 
Try to stay positive, these things are stronger than you think.  I am 9dp5dt and its the wait that is driving me mad... are you off work for the 2ww? 

Mel xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Morning Ladies,

Today is on OTD and this morning's test was extremely feint, almost not a BFP. So I'm pretty certain it's all over for us. I haven't had any bad pains or bleeding yet so I plan to see my doctor later today and see if he will arrange an early scan to confirm one way or another. My clinic have said to leave it a week and then they'll look to test bloods again - another week is torture! If it's a miscarriage I just want closure and to be able to move on.

Although this journey has not been the greatest for me, I really hope everybody else's dreams come true and you get BFPs and go on to have healthy babies.

xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi ladies, congratulations to all the recent positives, amazing news!!

Sorry to hear of the bfns, really crappy news, be kind to yourselves xxx

Afm, had second lot of bloods done yesterday and my hcg levels have dropped to 10.2! Devastated!! Couldnt sleep at all last night, but new day and need to be positive for what's next.

Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww and hoping all your dreams come true. 

Xxxxx


----------



## njr_26

I am so sorry Emma, you must be gutted. I went through this in Dec and maybe the same will happen to me now. It does get a little easier with time. Planning ahead made it bearable for me last time. Have you got any frosties?

Tilnutt, I have also done another test and the line is a bit fainter than Saturdays line so it doesn't look good. I have not had bloods done yet as GP has been closed until today, but my Dad needs me to help with food for the funeral tomorrow and getting his house cleaned and tidy for Mum's funeral tomorrow. If I have another faint positive on Thurs I will go to the GP and arrange a blood test.

Good luck to all the 2WW's.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## weeguapa

Njr26  - just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.


Tilnutt and Emma        


Love to everyone else xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Wow, really touched by all the lovely supportive messages ladies. Thank you. Means a lot.

It's our anniversary today and it's been a couple of days knowing the neg outcome. Rung clinic, informed them, texted family, close friends. And just been left alone together.

I figure the first go of Ivf is a huge guessing game regards medication... I believe that's where it went wrong. I only got 4 follicules and 1 egg. Even though my ovarian reserves are high... They put me on lowest dose of everything.

I really pray the time before our second go, goes quickly and painlessly. I hope we get to blast stage, and I hope we might be lucky enough to get at least one frozen, or 2 little embies back. Just to increase chances.

But, after only 1 egg... I see just how unexpected Ivf can be. Little steps hey.

If anyone wants to keep in touch message me  loads of love. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Tilnut: so sorry that u r goo through this xxx I just pray and hope that it's just the tests are not picking it up xxx sending love to you xxz

Emma02: I'm sorry hun xxx it's not fair xxxx take care of yourself xxxx

Njr: I am so so sorry for it loss hun xxx and want to wish u gl for tomorrow xxxxxx will be thinking of u n your family xxx


----------



## alpa1610

MJA1983 - Thank you Mel.. you are almost there.. 15th seems so far away.. will you be testing early say like day after tomorrow..  I'm currently not working so it's a bit easier for me.. what about you?

Tilnutt and Emma02 - Really sorry to hear about your news..

Njr_26 - All the best to you.. hope its good news..  

AFM, I'm just 1dp3dt but i had a spot of brown blood and a little cramping yesterday.. since it's too soon to be implantation bleed or anything, I'm guessing its from the ET procedure.. what do you all say??

       

Alpa


----------



## cassie5

Hello lovely ladies, 

Can I join this thread? 

So sorry for all of you who have received a BFN, it must be devastating. Hopefully you are gently with yourselves. 

Congratulations to all BFP, hopefully the rest of us will join you, if not now, later this year!

Emma, NJR and Tillnut, I went through this early this year ( after BFP on clomid) It is devastating to have the hcg levels indicating that all not is well.    . My clinic tested bloods every other day and based on the trend, they got a clearer picture and in the end told me it was over and to stop my meds. Sometimes miracles happen though, read about one the other day!! 

Lexi, think paracetamol is about the only thing you can take!! I have a terrible cold as well, but my clinic advised that paracetamol was safe, so am taking a few of those, trying to stay well below recommended limit though.

Alpa, sorry I don't know, hopefully one of the other ladies will have an answer for you!

AFM, my OTD is April 18th, which feels like very long away. I am trying not to get my hopes up as none of my little embies were top grade ( 3 second grade put back in 3-day transfer), but am so     that this will work. Seem to think about this the whole time, not sure how to get through the next week... 

Sending you all lots of    

C xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

I am so sorry to read sad news on this thread, I will keep my fingers crossed for those waiting for hcg results and huge   for those who have had sad news. 

Abbey_elizabeth, sorry this wasnt your time. Unfortunately your first ivf is always the unknown for your clinic, however next time they will be able to get your medication right. Good luck with everything. 

Cassie, its typical that we get ill when we really need to be fighting fit. I rang my clinic yesterday and they said our bodies are great at dealing with these things and not to worry. Are you working during your 2ww? Hope you manage to keep busy

Alpa, I would think the blood is from your ec. I have had cramping on and off since yesterday morning but putting it down to ovaries getting back to normal.

Tigger, you are testing a cpl of days before me although will prob test a cpl of days early as my clinic doesn't do testing over a weekend so have to wait that little bit longer! 

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test xxx


----------



## Ssharon

Pinkcat: please add me to this board OTD 24/04/12 ICSI cycle

Hi every one

Please can I join this 2ww board, I'm on my 1st ICSI cycle transferred 2 embroys


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi to all the newbies!! Welcome and best of luck for all!

Sorry for me post, been feeling positive and great until today... Start having AF cramps and she is suppose to arrive on Friday...  So not having a strong pma today ;( 

Anyone going through something similar? 

xxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Pinkcat please add me FET 09/04/2012 OTD 20/04/2012. 

Alpha - I too had some spotting yesterday evening after morning ET, I was a bit worried but think it is the procedure, I bleed easily and usually spot after a smear. So I think it is nothing to worry about and yes too early for implantation. My 3dt was one 8 cell and one 7 cell it will be good to compare symptoms in the 2ww and beyond.

Lexi - my test date does seem quite early but I am sure it will be long enough as it is a blood test rather than HPT. I will be desperate to test early anyway. 

Ssharon - Good luck with your 2 embryos, testing only a few days after me.

Cassie - good luck and it is amazing the lottery of IVF as the quality of the embryo seems not to stop the BFP from happening in many cases. Conversely I have 2 perfect embryos last time and it didn't work. 

Tilnutt - hoping your positive gets stronger.

Njr - thinking of you tomorrow, may it be a fitting celebration of your Mum's life. 

^Reiko^ to all on this bumpy journey. 

AFM - 1DP3TD (I think as ET yesterday!) Spotting yesterday evening, none today. Funny abdo tingles and pains, may be cyclogest. Trying to take it easy working from home.

Tigger.


----------



## cassie5

Cornelia, hope it is implantation pains! I had cramps and everything before my BFP in December last year (ended in m/c sadly, probably due to immune issues), so it does not have to be a bad sign at all. I am having cramps which comes and goes a bit, probably because i so much want them to be there  

Tigger, are you still on the cyclogest? I am so jealous...I am having the injections with the HUGE needles... Maybe my progesterone levels in combination with my immune issues makes me need a bit of extra kick  

C xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Thanks dearest Cassie! I think it maybe a bit late for implantation cramps as I had ET on the 3rd. However, I know these horrible pessaries can play cruel mind tricks! Im so sorry for your mc hunni, must have been devastating for you, I cant even begin to imagine the pain you must have felt. With each cycle, I have implantation, the little embies just dont want to stick so I took 5 days of cortisone on this cycle as well! Which injections are you having? Much love and babydust to you! Will be praying for you for a good outcome xx


----------



## cassie5

Thank you Cornelia  , was quite hard (as it was my third m/c), but hopefully we will get a sticky little one soon! (Again, trying not to get my hopes up though). How terrible for you to have implantation and the little ones then not sticking around!! Do you know why this is? Hopefully the cortisone will help this time! Will pray for you too.

I am currently on Prontogest (big needle) and clexane injections. I also take predisolene, ritodrin and baby asprin. Am having some issues to time all these meds, have a plastic bag in my handbag with essential meds 

C xx


----------



## Mumpsy

Hi ladies, can I join you please?  I am 1dp5dt single embryo transfer.  Test date is April 18th which seems a lot quicker than some of you??Congrats to all BFPs and I am so sorry for those with a BFN. To be honest, I am not feeling very positive right now so am definitely preparing for a BFN myself.


Just wondering whether the cyclogest has been giving anyone else morning sickness?  I swear this feels just like when I was pg with DD but I know it's nothing to do with pg symptoms as they started before ET!  I have no appetite at all in the morning and brushing my teeth and taking my tablets makes me gag and I just feel really tired and nauseous.  By lunchtime I feel a lot better although still really tired all day.  I could sleep at any time for hours on end!  The bloating and soreness in my stomach seems to have mostly gone and the consultant said that my ovaries looked fine yesterday so hopefully it is not OHSS.  Anyone else experiencing the same?


Thanks everyone and good luck to anyone testing soon
Mumps x


----------



## wannabetp

Hi Hope you don't mind me joining this thread as well.
I had IUI on Friday 6th April now on the 2 ww will be testing on the 20th April.

Feeling slightly anxious. Getting alot of twinges in lower tummy and feel nauseas also suffering with wind from the pesseries although that is quite funny as I seem to quickly clear the room 

Good luck to all currently on the 2ww look forwatrd to hearing about some BFP's xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Cassie, I am also on prontogest and clexane! The joys of that big needle, I have a whacking great bruise on my bottom already and it hurts when I walk   

Mumps, I am sharing your lack of positivity today! I'm going back to work tomorrow so will hopefully help to keep busy 

Xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Thanks for all your comments ladies, means a lot.

Been to see my doctor, ended up in tears after being fine all day! Doctor said its positive that I haven't bled or had pains and that HPTs can be misleading. He said an early scan would not tell me if I've miscarried until at least 6 weeks (which I will be on Friday) so he has given me a blood test request form to have my levels checked again on Friday. I cleared out my crinone (sorry for tmi) this morning and there were a couple of black bits but no fresh blood. I really don't know what to think but I guess I'll just have to wait for the next lot of bloods to come back.

All the best to everyone else.

Xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Tilnutt - that sounds a bit more positive.   for bloods on Friday.

Cassie  - yes no inj for me, just tablets now and pessaries. I'm not jealous of you having that big needle but if it helps it will be worth it.

Wannabetp - lots of us have twinges on the 2ww it is mainly the meds. 

Mumpsy - I was told the D/R meds can make you feel sick, I also feel like that with Oestrogen and stomach cramps with the progesterone. No way to tell any pregnancy symptoms with all the meds. 

Cornelia - AF cramps are same as early pregnancy symptoms so may be a good sign. 


 to all. 

Tigger


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi 

Can you add me on please

IVF Testing 16th April

Thanks


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Hi girls, sorry for the me post but I'm beginning to go crazy!!, I know I mustn't speculate but my tummy has got HUGE today... I really can't see how it could be anything other than my OHSS returning so surely that is really positive?!?! 

I can't help but be stupidly optimistic with both these signs (suspected implantation bleeding and now bloated belly) but what if I'm wrong?! 

Also my boobies hurt and I've been weeing much more than usual.... 

Ahhhhhh!

Off to get myself a test now and we're going to do it first thing tomorrow. With me drinking 3ltrs a day it's apparently best to do the test in the morning as the hcg levels and your urine are more concentrated. 

Eeeeeeek! Not long to go now!!!    

Hope everyone else is ok. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## MJA1983

good luck with your test tomorrow chocolatebuttons, i hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Chocolatebuttons - SO hoping that you'll get a massive bfp tomorrow! You so deserve this! The symptoms sound gooooddd!!   for you!

Tigger - oh I hope you are right! These cramps are driving me crazy...and I need to be my old positive self again!!

Tilnutt - gosh, what an ordeal! Good luck and hope you can stay positive and hopeful a little while longer!

Mumpsy - Looks like most ladies on here today feeling a bit low on the pma! Me too hun and that is normal!! Hopefully we will all feel beter tomorrow xx

AFM - these darn AF cramps, seriously driving me crazy!! Breathe breathe breathe.....


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi All!

So, can anybody help with this question.

For some reason I decided to buy some tests today, god knows why! Excitement got the better of me lol.

I'm not due to test until 16th but....... Got a faint positive!

Now, could this be the trigger? I took that though 13 days ago.

Could it be the pessaries?

Any ideas??

It was First Responce Early test


----------



## Jepa

Hello!  I'm 1dp5dt single embryo for my first IVF and would like to join here puh-lease?

My OTD is 23rd April.  I am already getting an inkling of the 2ww's ability to stretch time and that's only one day in heh heh! But at the moment I am just over the moon to be at this point.  For a while I didn't think I would make it to ET due to OHSS. And, whatever way you look at it, treatment is a marathon!  I feel a real sense of achievement to be here and right now I'm enjoying wallowing in it, rubbing my tummy, and hoping for the best!

Hello to everyone here and     and   to you all.  Special greetings  to those who I know from the spring cycle buddies!  Good luck with your test tomorrow Chocolatebuttons!  I reeeeeeeaally hope those signs are proven to be signs after all!

Tilnutt I'm so glad you've had some more concrete discussion with your doctor about your results.  Yr doc sounds very sensible and reasonable, not to mention very positive about your situation.  I'm so relieved they're going to test again sooner than you were originally told.  I will be     for a much higher positive hormone count for you on Friday! and I hope the days until then go by without too much angst.   Sending growing vibes to your little speck!


----------



## Tiddles18

CharlieClarke - I'd like to know if there is anything that can affect the result - I tested this morning 10dpiui and got a negative (OTD the 14th), but tested again this evening (no idea why really!) and got a positive. I use the digital ClearBlue so the result says 'Pregnant 1-2' which is where I'd expect to be.

I've been here before and lost it within a few days, and I'm slightly distrustful of the result even though I know false positives are rare, so have a little smile on my face, but am a lot flatter than I was when I got a positive on my first IUI. I don't think I ever really thought I'd ever have a miscarriage - now I know better!

Let's hope for both of us that they're genuine positives and they're sticky ones!


----------



## Jepa

Charlieclarke the pessaries can't effect the result.  This sounds really promising!  Hoping it turns into 2 strong solid lines soon! And sticks for the long haul.
You too tiddles!


----------



## butterfeena

Chocciebuttons, keeping everything crossed for you (makes it q hard to walk)! Really hope the positive you so deserve. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to all newbies xxx gl for your OTD xxx

Tilnut: keeping my fx that bloods come bk ok x x x

Chocolate buttons: am hoping and praying that u get ur Bfp tomorrow x x x am routing for u xxx


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Thanks girls, really appreciate your kind words. I'll be back tomorrow with news...

Jepa - so lovely to see you here hunni, particularly after everything you've been through. Good luck.

Sweet dreams everyone xxb


----------



## cassie5

charlieclarke and tiddles,   that you have sticky ones!

Chocololatebuttons, lots of   for tomorrow!!

C xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi All

Tested again this morning and it's still a positive and slightly stronger!

So Excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiddles18

I tested this morning and got another BFP. But I nipped to the loo as I was about to leave for work and there was a definite pink tinge when I wiped. I've contacted work to say I'm not coming in and will put my feet up for the day and keep everything crossed. I'll ring clinic but I don't think they'll have anything to add to that. 

Trying not to give up yet, but this is exactly what happened last time I got a BFP. Gutted.


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Eeeek! 
    

I can't believe it! Still a long way to go but given ouCharliet odds of getting to this stage I feel totally blessed today. 

Thanks again  for all your wonderful support.

Charlie C - huge congrats to you too honey 

Tiddles - don't give up just yet hon. thinking of you xxx


----------



## MJA1983

CONGRATULATIONS thats great news Chocolate buttons.  
Glad you have got your  

Have a wonderful day

xxx

Good luck to everyone with their tests in the next few days.  Mine is Sunday.

xxx


----------



## Tilnutt

Congratulations Chocolatebuttons & Charlie      

Tiddles I know how scary it is, glad you're able to have a day of rest. Stay positive  

Morning to everyone else   and thank you for your support. I can't wait to have bloods repeated on Friday

xx


----------



## cassie5

Chocolatebuttons and charlie, CONGRATULATIONS, wonderful news!!!! 

Tiddles, please don't give up yet! I read somewhere that a lot (maybe up to a third ) of all women bleed in pregnancy, so it does not need to be a bad sign. I had two early m/c and by the time I started bleeding, the HPT already showed BFN again. (With my third m/c, it was much further gone, so it took weeks for the HCG to drop and the bleeding to start) Your little one is probably still hanging in there!! Great that you are home though, hope you can treat yourself to some tasty cakes and some daytime TV    

C xx


----------



## Tiddles18

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words. I rang the clinic and they've asked me to increase Cyclogest to twice a day. Tummy feels quite tender though all of a sudden. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Yay!! Im loving all these BFP'S. Congratulations to you all!

Im so so sorry for all those who got BFN'S and who are having a few problems at the moment.   

AFM im 15dpiui and no sign of af yet..... keep getting cramps on and off so im still a little bit pessimistic. Dont want to get my hopes too high but im feeling so sick this morning. It seems to have subsided now but for a good 10/15 mins i thought id have my head in the toilet bowl


----------



## Jepa

Yaaaay Chocolatebuttons BFP           woot woo hoo!!
I thought your signs were sounding very positive and now your one little fighter has come through! I love the proof that it does only take one! So happy for you!

Charlieclarke things are looking' gooooooood!  Congratulations!

Tiddles, congratulations to you too.  Sounds scary but don't give up yet.  Remember this is a new pregnancy and not the one you lost and even though it's terrifying to see familiar blood, lots of people do have harmless bleeding.  I hope the progesterone helps ang your little critter stays where it belongs


----------



## MJA1983

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all doing ok.  Sorry to hear about the bfn's.  Coongrats to all the bfp's.  Just been searching the net on the Crinone gel and the side effects, as i seem to be having alot of symptoms and i was curious how many of them could be the crinone progesterone.  I currently experience sore, enlarged boob, waves of sickness, sensitive nipples, really hungry in the mornings, tired alot of the time, i had slight cramping for about a day, peeing all the time, even waking in the night to go.  I was surprised that most of these are listed on the Crinone symptoms website... Posted them underneath!!! It is so annoying that all the symptoms for pregnancy, are the same as the gel or a/f arriving.  

Crinone Gel

All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. Check with your doctor if any of these most COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome when using Crinone Gel:


Breast enlargement; breast pain; changes in sex drive; constipation; cramps; depression; diarrhea; difficult or painful sexual intercourse; drowsiness; fatigue; fluid retention/bloating; headache; increased appetite; joint pain; nausea; nervousness; pain around vaginal area; sleep disorder; urination at night; vomiting.

I have my test day on sunday, i want to be excited because of the symptoms, but now feel a little deflated. It would be nice to have some little glimmer of hope....          

Sorry ladies, my rant is now over!! lol

Mel xx


----------



## alpa1610

Good morning ladies

Cassie5 - My embies were also not top grade so here's a prayer that it works for you.. These pessaries are a nuisance and I was about to ask my clinic for an alternative but I didn't in case they gave me the HUGE painful needles.. chickened out..

Lexi2011 - Thanks Lexi.. I just hope it's the ovaries getting back to normal since my cramps have now moved to the area around my belly button.. 

Cornelia79 -    to you..

Tigge66 - I would love to compare notes.. this 2WW is already killing me.. How come your test date is 5 days earlier than mine even after we both had 3DT on 9th Apr BTW have your tingles and pains receded.. mine come and go and it's making me a little worried

Mumpsy - Welcome Mumps.. my appetite too seems to have disappeared and I too feel tired whole day through.. and with these niggling aches and pains I really don't know what to think.. And yes you are correct- your OTD seems a lot quicker.. I have the world's longest 2WW it seems.. 

Wannabetp, MJA1983 and Tiddles18 -   for you..

Tilnutt - I hope it's better news.. 

Chocolatebuttons - I have been lurking and reading all posts on the cycle buddies thread (mar/ apr) and i know what a rollercoaster ride you've had.. really glad that you got a BFP today.. congratulations..  

CharlieClarke - Here's hoping that it remains a BFP throughout..

Jepa - As i told Chocolatebuttons that I've been lurking around the cycle buddies thread for around a month now, it seems like a prayer answered to me that you got well enough after that bout of OHSS to have your ET.. here's hoping for many more miracles for you..

MustBeMummy - What is your test date?? All the best to you.. sounds like a BFP to me..

AFM, the pains continue and the 2ww is horrendous.. seems even more slow than my last 2ww... my (.)(.) are killing me and the supplements i'm taking will have to be done in batches now.. i'm just 2dp3dt!!!!!!!! another 14 days to go till my OTD (sighssss)..

Alpa


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats to chocolate buttons and Charlie c for your bfp today xxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Chocolatebuttons and Charlie C big congrats on your BFP   for your journey.

Tiddles   for your BFP too.

Alpha I think we are just at the extremes of clinic testing dates, some wait longer than others. Tingles continue but nothing worrying, although I keep doing the toilet check and I am a little suppprised each time when everything is fine. What part of the country are you in?

AFM 2dp3dt and counting.

Tigger.


----------



## Chocolatebuttons

Thanks girls, you really are so lovely with all your kind words and support.

Been at work all day so it hasn't really sunk in yet. OHSS is kicking off again so feeling pants and its hard to feel as upbeat as I should. Got a blood test and OHSS review tomorrow so hope all will feel better soon.

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good day?xxx


----------



## Wallorton

I had 3 8 cells put in on Easter Sunday. This is my fifth go. I am doing my own head in I am looking for any sign but can't find one no symptoms other than eating like a pig but I think that is boredom. Due to test 20th April


----------



## *Suze*

just to update the thread, otd today and bfn for us   this was our last attempt so after 2iui's, 11ivf's, 2 m/c's and our miracle DD , I'm now going to count my blessings and enjoy our life as a family of 3! wishing everyone lots of love and luck whatever the outcome, much love Suze xx


----------



## Tilnutt

Suze - big hugs to you


----------



## Meikle

Morning ladies,

have a question, is there anyone testing daily since egg transfer to ascertain when the hcg drops off?? Have been trying to discover how long it remains in the system and lots of conflicting information.. 

Suze: sending hugs your way x

Meikle


----------



## debs_33

Suze - wishing you all the best sweetie  

I had my only surviving little 8 cell grade 2+ embie transferred back on good friday and so my test date is 20th April (same as you Wallorton FX for you too)

Meikle - sorry I cannot help I didn't test out my trigger as cannot stand HPT after seeing so many BFN's I will only be testing when I absolutely have too.  Hope someone can help you though.


----------



## Tilnutt

Meikle - I tested 12 days after my trigger and got a BFN (which I was expecting) and I only tested to see if the trigger was out of my system, 4 days later I got a BFP. I did this on both of my cycles as I knew if I didn't then I would always be wondering if a BFP was the trigger or not. 

AFM - Had some brown in the crinone last night and I was certain AF was going to appear this morning but it hasn't. I did another test this morning and it is still a very feint BFP (I even used a different type of test - mainly because I have run out of clearblue though!!). The crinone still has brown in it so that is making me think that it will all be over soon however I have been trying to stay positive too. I keep going to and fro in my head as to what is going on. DH is getting quite down now too, I think we just need to know one way or another. Blood test first thing tomorrow and I really hope we get the results in the afternoon (NHS hospital so can't guarentee it!).

Good luck for everything who is due to test soon  

xx


----------



## debs_33

Tilnutt - I really hope you get a definitive answer soon sweetie and I have everything crossed that it's a positive one   have you tried the digital tests to see what they say?


----------



## cassie5

Suze, so sorry to hear about your BFN, take care of yourself.    

Tilnutt,   that all is OK with your little one. I think I read somewhere that it is less of a concern when the blood is brown (old) than when it is red, so just try to be strong for today. It is such an awful situation to be in, I had two early m/c last year, but also one later mmc where I was in limbo for almost a week, tracking hcg levels, so I know a bit about what you are going through    . There are some amazing turnarounds though, so it is not all over yet!

Meikle, I don't know I'm afraid. I am too scared to test. At least now, there is a small chance for us  , I want to hold on to that small hope until I know for sure.

Debs, best of luck!

Wallerton, I know exactly what you mean, every little twinge I am thinking "is this it?" Not that far to go, but driving me absolutely crazy!!

Alpha, I spent a lot of time yesterday reading about implantation success of non-top grade embryos, there are quite a few! Hope we have strong little ones there!!

Cornelia, how are you doing today?

Sending all other ladies lots of    . It seems there will be a lot of us testing next week....!

AFM, cannot believe how difficult this wait is! I also have a cold so am sitting at my desk comfort eating. Have a feeling that I will definitely look pregnant by next week, regardless of what the test says  .

C xx


----------



## Leftleg

Firstly congrats to everyone with their BFPs!! And big hugs to all those with unhappy news.  

I was surprised to find that my clinic don't do blood tests today. Last cycle I did my hpt and then the clinic confirmed my result with a blood test. I assumed all clinics do this as they're much more sensitive. I've tested a day early and its a BFN and the nurse said this is unlikely to change and to stop taking the pessaries. This just doesn't seem right, does it?


----------



## Tiddles18

Suze - sorry to hear your news.  

Tilnutt - it sounds like we're in a similar position - getting BFP's but having brown CM. Upping my Cyclogest dosage has slowed it but I'm not convinced it's not just delaying a miscarriage as opposed to preventing it. 

I'm assuming your blood test this afternoon will be your first one and that you have a subsequent appointment for the Beta - good luck for that.  I tried to get my local early pregnancy unit to do a blood test yesterday but they told me to go back to my clinic - which is a 4hr round train journey. Of course I'll do it if need be (if I still have a BFP on Saturday as my OTD is then), but just don't think that was the wisest bit of advice they could have given me.

Fingers crossed everything is fine for both of us


----------



## MJA1983

HI Everyone. 

Hope you are all doing ok today. Sorry to hear about the bfn's  .  Congratulations to all the bfp's.
Quick question, how are all your other halves coping with all this.?? 

Until last night, i thought mine was doing quite well, and he has been the strong one for the both of us.  As test day is coming up quite quickly now, we are both becoming more nervous, as originally we thought it wouldnt be possible for us to have a child.  When i asked him last night how he was doing, and what he thought the answer would be, he broke down and said he can only hope it will be a positive. I hated seeing him so upset.   Obviously i knew it would effect him, but i didnt realise how much. Lets hope all our test days coming up are a positive. 

xxx


----------



## cassie5

Leftleg, please wait until your OTD to stop take the meds. I tested three days early around Christmas (but with first response, "can pick up hcg up to 6 days before") and got a BFP. I had a BFP on my OTD (later a m/c, but still)!

Tiddles big  . Hopefully it will work out, your early pregnancy unit does not seem very helpful, cannot believe they wanted you to do a 4 hour round trip!!

MJA, my DH is always very optimistic - and never really gets into the details. (like success rates at the age of 40 etc). It may be that he is trying to protect himself and he really does not like to talk about difficult things. He prefer to have a cup of tea and focus on the positive whilst dealing with whatever needs dealing with. I don't know what I would do without him though, he has this great sense of humour and I cannot imagine anyone else making me laugh just when I am about to have a really painful injection with a HUGE needle in my bottom (prontogest) 

C xx


----------



## Tilnutt

MJA1983 - My DH is the same, we had a chat last night and it's clear that he's struggling. 

Tiddles18 - I had a blood test on Monday which came back at 23, very low as the nurse told me. She then said the levels are either on the way back down (signalling a miscarriage or ectopic) or it's a late implantation. I have just seen some red and brown which isn't looking good. I am prepared for it all to end but still clinging onto a little bit of hope. If it is over then I would just like my body back and be able to move on. I really hope you get a happy ending   Have you tried speaking to you doctor to get your bloods done early? That's what I did as my clinic won't re-test until Monday and I have to work Monday and Tuesday. My clinic is also 2 hrs away.

cassie5 - It's the not knowing which is difficult hey?! Hope your journey is a happy one this time around  

debs_33 - No, I've done 5 clearblue + and two clearview (which the clinic gave me) and all of them have feint BFPs. If I didn't have a blood test booked for tomorrow I would purchase a digital one. Thank you for your wishes.

Thanks for all your support ladies, it makes this journey a bit more bearable 

xx


----------



## Firststeps

Help!!! Not sure how I should feel. Today is my OTD and I took clinic test early this morning, I thought the test was negative and was clearly upset. I went throw the test away and saw it had a faint line. So I read the leaflet that came with the test and it said check for a negative test after ten mins. Which didn't do so did a another clinic test and waited for the full ten mins hubby said faint line came up in three mins. Phoned clinic who said retest tomorrow but to take it as a positive. So my question is lady am I pregnant or am I m/c or r my hcg levels low. I am 12 days past E/T.


----------



## Jepa

Suze   for your result.  You must be feeling exhausted right now on top of sad - what a long journey you have had.  I'm glad you have the comfort of your beautiful DD, and DH too.  Remember that even though you are blessed in other ways you still need to be able to grieve this attempt  .

Tilnutt  that your blood shows lots and lots of hcg tomorrow and you can finally start to celebrate.

Tiddles I hope the spotting passes for you and you can celebrate your BFP! Soooo many women with healthy pregnancies have early bleeding - I think about 30%. So things still look good for you!

Firststeps a positive!!!  Thats's great news, and I hope it gets stronger and stronger as the days pass and you can rest easier!

MJA bless your DH, the poor thing.  I really do think they take on so much of this strain for us and often feel like they have to be the 'strong ones'.  That must be tough, especially since they have as much riding on the outcome as us pluc have to watch us put our bodies through all this ride.   for him.

Hi Debs, great to see you on this thread   !!

Alpa, thanks for your kind words. Great to finally meet you!

Leftleg this advice sounds very very strange to be given before test date  !  I would definitely keep taking the meds and test again on the OTD.  And I would try to talk to someone else at your clinic about the reliability of the test you're using and any possibility of a false negative.  We have the right to hold onto any sliver of hope and I would want to be 100% sure of any result before stopping meds.   for a positive for you.


----------



## Jepa

Miekle and anyone else who is thinking about testing the trigger out of their system, I did this yesterday morning.  

I tested 8 and 1/2 days after I had the trigger shot, but I worked it out before i tested, which is fairly simple to do (even if it does sound a bit nerdy   ): 
1) I found out the 'half life' of hcg, which is 29 hours (+/-6). This means that every 29 hours the amount of hcg in your body should reduce by half (or every 35 hours at the most, 23 at least)
2) Next add up the total number of hours since the trigger, to be able to work out how many lots of 29 hours are in it 
3) For each lot of 29 hours, divide your trigger dose by 2.

So for me: I had a trigger dose of 2500iu and tested 7x29hours (or 203 hours which is about 8 and 1/2 days) later (actually I cheated and tested only 200 hours later to get my first morning urine but no matter!). By this way of working it out (2500 divided by 2 to the power of 7, or 2500/2/2/2/2/2/2/2), I should only have had about 19.5iu of the trigger in my whole body, and I figured this would be unlikely to show, peed on a stick, and got a negative. My only treasured negative result ever!

I hope this helps.  It was great for me because I didn't want to wait too long to test for the trigger in case hcg kicked in early from any      pregnancy. But I didn't want to have to do the test too many times either. Could also be useful just to work out about how much trigger is left without having to 'waste' a test, but still work out if it's likely to be effecting the result of an early positive... 

Now I'm pretty sure that whenever I crack and test early, any positive result is likely to be good news and not from the trigger. It feels like another small milestone to have passed!


----------



## Tablet

Hello everyone, haven't posted much but have read and clung to every positive post so thought it only fair to post my own.  

I got a BFP this morning despite being absolutely SURE it hadn't worked for us. In a daze!  I'm 37, neither of us is exactly ideal and we had an elective SET, which seemed rash afterwards! So sure was I that we were doomed that I cycled along bumpy tracks, walked the dog for miles, knackered myself cooking for people, went back to work, planted potatoes......  I have had a few low level cramps and a few quite sore ones about a week ago, some pinkish crinone with those and the sleeping has been pretty heavy! 

Anyway, feeling very blessed and wishing everyone the very best! I'm having a wee lie down now..... Best I'd best luck to e everyone reading and thank you to all who post!


----------



## MJA1983

Congratulations Tablet on your   thats great news.  

What tests are everyone using?? i have been givin 2 clear view tests from Bourn Hall, has anyone else used them?

xxx


----------



## Tablet

Good news came in on Boots two in a pack cheapie in the small hours of my OTD.  I have a comical horror of paying much money at all for something I'm going to wee on.......


----------



## MJA1983

LOL, I know what you mean there.  I'd be half tempted to keep the positive stick.... thats gross i know..


----------



## Tablet

Oh I don't know, provided you get the massive gilt frame and the lighting right I can't see anything wrong with it!


----------



## cassie5

Tablet, congratulations on your BFP, that is great news!! Interesting suggestion for a new wall decoration, don't think I will go through with it, but in case I would be blessed and get a bfp, you never know  

Jepa, that calculation is a bit scary  Glad you worked it out, but don't think I will attempt to adjust it for my trigger..  

Firststeps, think implantation sometimes is late, hope all is well tomorrow, let us know how you get on  

C xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi ladies

I am thrilled for all the BFP's, that is great news and I wish each a happy and blessed pregnancy!

To all the unlucky one's, words can never express how great of a dissapointment it is! I hooe you'll find peace and strenght to continue your journey!  

AFM - I did a sneaky test 9dpt and got a bfn. It was like someone pouring cold water over me, I expected to see a feint line like I did on previous cycles. Oh gosh, dont know what to make of it and the thouht of ever getting a bfp just seems so far away all of a sudden! Going in for hCG test tomorrow and then maybe Monday as well. Sorry for the ME post, Im just so upset right now!


----------



## Ssharon

Cornelia79

Sorry to see you got a bfn at the moment, try to stay positive as its still early days,

good luck for you blood test

Sharon x


----------



## Cornelia79

Thank you Sharon  keeping fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## Ssharon

Hi ladies, just after some advice....

Sorry tmi coming up    

Well......


I'm 3dp a 3dt


Yesterday I had a few cramps in tummy area, today this afternoon when I went to the toilet I noticed the following.....

1) first wipe their was a pinkish light brownis mucus stringy discharge!!!
2) on the second wipe I noticed like a brownish pinkish blob/spotting on the paper!!!

Unfortunally I had black knickers on so was unabel to see if I had other spotting.

Can the capsule I insert give this side effect?

Oh yes, also have lower back pain that's quite bad?

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot, also think I'm going mad 

Any advice, really appreciate

Sharon x


----------



## cassie5

Cornelia, i can understand that you are upset, how awful for you.  . Please post as much as you like    It is still early days as Sharon says though, maybe the levels just aren't high enough?   for your bloodtest tomorrow!!

Sharon, no idea I'm afraid....   for implantation symptoms!

C xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Is there room for another 2WW member?  I have DIUI today and therefore will test on Wed 25th April.
Exciting but emotional times.
Sorry to all the BFNs and congrats to all the BFPs.
Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Cornelia79

Thanks Cassie! I really hope and pray its better results with the bloodtest! Each bfn shock you to the core! 

Sharon lovely, I think and someone correct me if Im wrong please, it can be old blood from EC or ET, implantation maybe? Hope you are feeling better tonight!

Welcome shelleysugar! Best of luck for your OTD! How are you keeping up at the minute?

Hi to everyone out there! Please send me positive vibes for tomorrow and keep me in your thoughts?
xx


----------



## Cornelia79

P.S Find a wonderful thread where the ladies with AF signs went on to having a bpf, well most of them. It really calm you a bit to read everything there since 2005! For all of you who is symptom spotting like me!! I do a few pages a bit and feel better after that!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry suze u got a bfn x take care of yourself


----------



## Leftleg

Congrats to everyone who had good news today  

Cassie,  thanks for your advice, I'm still taking progesterone and won't stop until I feel as though the result really is final. Just not sure when that is when relying on hpt.  Your DH sounds very like mine e.g 'doesn't like talking about difficult things'..! I've tried to get mine to open up a bit but it is good to have someone helping to put a positive spin on things. 

Jepa - I totally agree! I couldn't believe my ears when she said stop taking the progesterone as the results unlikely to change. She went on to say that they don't do blood tests as they cost money - I'd gladly pay to be sure right now!  


Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone who's still on the dreaded wait


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sharon it would be the right time for implantation bleed   for you. Can also dislodge old blood from ET. Either way no cause for concern I think. 

Cornelia   for your blood test tomorrow how may days will you be then?

Shelly sugar welcome.

Tablet and MJA you made me laugh with the HPT pee comments. I kept my BFP even after my daughter was born, didn't go quite as far as framing it!

AFM 3dp3dt some lower ado pain left side. TMI - One micro spot of brown today but may be from change of pessaries route last night. 
Busy, stressful day at work today, working from home again tomorrow. 



Tigger.


----------



## Cornelia79

Tigger - thank you so much, I'll be 10dpt tomorrow xx Hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead of you!


----------



## Meikle

Evenin ladies, 

have a late night question    wondering if all of you are on Crinonene gel support or any other form of progesterone support after transfer, I ask becuase I am not and just hoping this is also 'normal' please tell me there is someone else out there not on any meds during the 2ww.....and I am not going even loopier  

thanks, Meikle x


----------



## Firststeps

Morning lady's good luck to everyone testing today. Congratulations to everyone who got there BFP. My love and thoughts r with all the lady's who didn't get there dreams answered. I know how heartbreaking it is.   AFM tested this morning got a positive result but still feeling anxious and worried that something might go wrong. Trying to be positive but so scared that if I do something will go wrong. Lots of love and sticky vibes to all.


----------



## shelleysugar

It is lovely to be on a thread with others going through the same thing.  Congrats to all BFP, it is lovely to read successes although I know even a BFP can create more questions than answers!!  Good luck to Firststeps - try to be positive - exciting times  

I'm on a natural IUI cycle so I can't help with progesterone questions, but hope you get your answers - hope you don't go too loopy  !!

Sticky vibes and bubbles to you all.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## cassie5

Firststeps, that is wonderful new, yeah!!! 

Tigger, fingers crossed for implantation   

Welcome shelley sugar

Leftleg, men are funny aren't they? Really don't know what i would do without DH though, he really helps me to not go crazy in all this!

Meikle, i am on every med you can think of ( clexane, aspirin, prontogest, prednidolene, ritodrine), but i have had 3 m/c, so they are trying everything i guess. Maybe some of the other ladies can help?

Afm, having a really low day today  . Sore from all injections and doubting that this will work  . It is such a life changing test next week. Anyone else feeling their life is totally on hold? Cannot seem to get the simplest thing done. Sorry for the moan, one of those mornings...

C xx


----------



## Meikle

Morning peeps  

cassie: sorry your having a blue start to your day, mines was yesterday because I had serious pmt pains and woke up at 4am!! but I realised I am 7dpt and something should be happening that could account for pains so feeling so much beter. I think we will all have our positive and negative days so just go with it, no specific words of wisdom but hoping some positivity bites you on the bum at some point today (not to inflict further pain you understand lol)

Firstseps: mega congrats on the positive test, I find myself smiling everytime I read a positive post it does give me hope, this does work !!

Cornelia: thinking about you and sending positive vibes for your hcg test today xxx

afm: positivity has come back this morning than gawd and accepting pmt pains could be all about implantation and not the wicked witch!!


----------



## alpa1610

Good morning everyone..

Tigge66 - I'm in the Yorkshire area at the moment.. What about you.. I've been having brown discharge on my panty liners for the past 2 days but that could be due to those infernal pessaries.. getting them in is a battle everyday (sorry for tmi) 

Wallorton, debs_33, Tiddles18, Meikle - Good luck.. Even more    for you all..

Tilnutt - How are you doing hun? Any news?

Cassie5 - Just 4dp and I'm going cuckoo.. Don't give up hope.. that is what makes us go through each painful IVF cycle again and again..

Jepa - Even after all the calculations, I think I'll be too scared to test early..

Tablet - Congrats on your BFP..

MJA1983 - My clinic has given me a HPT without a brand name.. I think it could be because it was part of a set or something.. I think I'll go buy a few HPTs on my own..

Cornelia79 - Isn't your OTD 17th Apr.. I think you should test again in 2 days time..

Ssharon - How is the 2WW treating you? I have had cramps and spotting ever since my 3dt.. Today the cramps stopped.. Not feeling too happy about it because this is the time when they should start implanting.. keeping fingers crossed for both of us..

Shellysugar - Welcome.. even my test date is 25th apr inspite of having my ET on 9th apr.. my clinic is so unfair..

AFM, 4dp3dt.. my cramps have stopped today (not happy about it) but i've been having brown discharges on my panty liner for the past 2 days which is too early for implantation.. don't know what to think.. anyway I've been given these Utrogestan pessaries that are turning out to be a bit of a nuisance as well as painful to put in as i have to put in 3 at a time and they are quite big.. Is is possible for me to break them up, say take 1 in the morning and 2 at night.. any suggestions..

  

Alpa


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to all the new bfp's! You must be over the moon, wishing you all a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Cornelia, 9 days is still really early days so plenty of time for the result to change  

Cassie, yep I have had 3 of those days in a row. Had such a crap day yesterday went to work, ended up so upset I left and then got a puncture on the way home and needed a new tyre. I feel like someone is really testing me at the moment!!!! I keep thinking its only a week and normally the weeks fly by but strangely enough not at the mo   I have felt like our lives are in limbo for the last year, it scares me that next week one way or another our lives will change again. Bug hugs x

Alpa, where are you having treatment? I'm in Leeds and my test date is the 23rd which is 16 days after et. They don't do pregnancy tests on a weekend hence the extended 2ww so I will be testing next Saturday. 

Good luck to everyone testing, lots of love x


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Alpa I'm in Hampshire on the south coast. Best to ask your clinics about splitting your pessaries. My ones are one in the morning and one at night but different make to yours. Implantation could have been yesterday or could still be loss from ET so try not to worry, I know it is hard. I still have stomach cramps and twinges. Tmi white discharge on the whole. 

Meikle great that you PMI has returned it is such a roller coaster.

Cassie life does tend to go on hold a bit during treatment, trying to do some normal things does help the time pass. I do hope implantation is happening now.

Cornelia   for your blood test everyone is different when their HCG raises I keep looking everything up on the net. 

First steps congrats on the BFP     .

Lexi sending you   to help your PMI. 

Sending   to everyone I haven't mentioned. 

AFM 4dp3dt half way there 7 days until OTD.


----------



## Tilnutt

Hi ladies,

Unfortunately it's bad news from me, had blood test this morning and doctor just called to confirm that level is now 2.9 so I've had an early miscarriage  

I've been preparing myself for the last few days so I'm ok. Now going to call clinic to see what happens next.

Best of luck to everyone else and congrats on all the new BFP, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy

xx


----------



## Tiddles18

Tilnutt - I'm so sorry.   I know it's hard right now to think of it this way, but it's confirmation that lots of things are working correctly in your body on the path to pregnancy. You're ovulating, your tubes are open, your egg was fertilized and it did implant.  

I don't think I'm far behind you. Had some fully red blood this morning (always been pink or brown before) when I got up which seemed to stop again when I got to the EPU (typical). They did a scan - neither the nurse or me understood why as they'd never see anything so early on, and took first lot of bloods.

I'm actually needle phobic - getting me to use the pen for the gonal F was an absolute miracle, but when it comes to big needles and blood tests well I'm embarrassed to say I lose the plot, cry and hyper-ventilate - can't help it. Get myself in such a state that I don't even know they've done it. About an hour after the blood test I started bleeding again - the heaviest it's been but still no chunky bits or severe cramping. Not sure if the stress of the blood test (for me) didn't bring that round of bleeding on.

But it's more or less stopped again, what is there is brown. I guess I'm not going to know for sure until my second blood test result on Sunday.

Before I started having fertility treatment I can honestly say I had absolutely NO IDEA what a waiting game I'd constantly be playing. Two weeks of scans waiting to see if follies and lining grows, then the 2WW itself, and then the waiting game to see if I am in fact miscarrying. I know it'll all be completely worth it if it results in a healthy baby at some point, but jeez, it's trying - and many of you have been at it a lot longer than me!


----------



## Tilnutt

Tiddles18 - thank you for the   I hope your bloods come back ok on Sunday. Have they told you what level it was today? I agree that the waiting is SO hard and drove me  


Has anybody had treatment abroad? If yes, would u mind messaging me to let me know what your experience was and how much it cost? Just looking at all options at the moment.

xx


----------



## Cornelia79

Hi lovelies,

SO I had my bloodtest and 9.40 this morning and have not heard back from them. When I rang them just before 5pm obviously the person responsible for giving me the result has gone home. So now I wait and I might even get it on Monday. I am calm, I must accept what will be, will be, otherwise it will make it more difficult to move on! Thank you so much for all of your lovely messages today - feeling loved and so nice to know someone cares about what you are feeling. 

Tilnutt - I'm so sorry for your loss, this is pure torture. I had IVF in South Africa as i have family there. I use 1 of the best doctors in the country, they call him father of fertility. It costs about £2500, that includes everything. He does half natural fertilisation and half ICSI to make sure there will be embryos to use. If you go to blasts it doesnt cost extra. To freeze for one year is £150 and a FET is £170. He normally puts 2 blasts back and with FET he puts 3 back. Flights to there is about £650. I can advise you where to stay etc. we had an amazing time there travelling, going on safari etc.

Tiddles - gosh, not you as well!! I hate needles and hyper ventilate but I was fine when I had IVF. I hooe you get an answer soon, this 2ww is harder than injecting dont you think?

Tigger - well done, you are half way! Im so rooting for you!! 

Lexi - this 2ww is such an emotional rollercoaster! One day you are so positive and the next day down in the dumps! Hoping its good news!

Alpha - i havent heard of those pessaries? I must say the pessaries are awful, i hate them more than anything else in the process. Also on 3 a day! Wondering if you are not getting rid of blood from EC or ET? 

Meikle - thank you for your wishes, glad your feeling better today!

Cassie - poor you feeling low! I had lots of low days and spend them in bed falling asleep watching movies or some retail therapy and double choc chip muffins! You will feel low but luckily from there you can only feel better, not any worse  keep us up to date and know we are all here for you! Xx

SO sorry if I missed anyone out, Im on my phone and can only get one page! Im sending all positive vibes and here's to a calm, relaxed and happy weekend!
xx


----------



## Kasaly

Hi hope you don t mind me chipping in, I stalk most of the forums lol.

Tilnut I ve been having treatment in Alicante Spain VistaHermosa Clinic and found it to be wonderful. We ve had a failed donor egg IVF and I m on 2ww after FET and so far spent all told about £7000. They put you up in a fab hotel one night free, transport to and from hotel and clinic included and in constant contact with wonderful translators . We ve thoroughly enjoyed it and hopefully this time will be my time! Obviously price varies if using own eggs but cheaper than uk. 

Good luck all of you x


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hello
Please can I join the thread?


Had EC on Tuesday 10th, 12 eggs collected, 11 mature, 3 fertilised (icsi)
Had ET today 3dt, had 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 7 cell.  The 10 cell had perfect cells but the 7 cell had fragmentation.  
My test date is 24th April.  


Good Luck everyone


----------



## cassie5

Hi ladies,

Cornelia, how awful for you to be in limbo like that. I cannot believe that you haven't received the results yet. I had a similar situation over new year when we didn't know if our little one would stay with us or not (he/ she didn't in the end) and it really is so numbing. We are all here for you if you want support.    .   that you will get some good news from the bloodtest.

Tilnut, massive     for you. It is so terrible to lose a precious little one like that, so cruel.   that you clinic comes up with a good way forward towards your dreams.

Tiddles,     to you to. This fertility treatment journey is such a rollercoaster, we must all be so strong women to manage to go through it.      that your little one still is holding on.

Alpha, can you call your clinic? I have no idea how those things work - and you don't want to get it wrong!

Meikle, good that you are feeling better,   for implantation!

Cornelia, Tigger, Lexi, Alpa and Meikle, thank you so much for your support today, it really made me feel better - and not so alone in all these rollercoaster emotions. I have decided to try to make tomorrow much more positive day! Have also bought some Emla cream - have a feeling that DH would otherwise have to chase me in order to give me tonight's injection...feeling very protective of my bottom tonight.

 to anyone i have missed

C xx


----------



## Raymondo

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you as well?  We had 2x 6 day blasts transferred on Tues (one looked good and we think about to hatch, the other was somewhat weaker).  EC was April 4th and test is due 14 days later on Weds 18th.
I was feeling pretty positive until yesterday and now I'm going slightly out my mind!
I had lower stomach cramps (varied from side to side) on Weds and Thurs but they stopped yesterday.  Also my boobs don't feel quite so swollen today (have really sore nipples too - but believe both these are cyclogest progesterone pessary symptoms - as is my lovely messed up bowel movements!)
I'm went back to work on Weds which has helped distract me but of course I'm worrying I'm doing too much.
I also suffer from insominia (which I always have done, especially at times of worry and stress) - past few weeks I wake at 4ish and can't get back to sleep.  I've got relaxation CDs which sometimes help.  Does anyone else get this or have any tips?
I got my last period (as come off pill) on 15th March so now day 30.  Is anyone observing their normal AF due date?  I'm not really clear when my period would come if its a negative IVF but I guess it varies loads!
I think I've probably overdone the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!  Hope that doesn't have a negative effect!
Anyway, happy days!  Good luck and blessings to you all where ever you are in your journey.
XXX


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Raymondo hi AF arrival varies but is usually delayed by the meds. Mine did not come until I stopped meds when I have had a BFN. Symptoms are very hard to read as everyone is so different but I think usually related to meds rather than whether BFP or not. 

Cassie glad today will be PMI day. I am plodding along through 2ww.

Daisy Princess welcome to the thread, it is great for support. I test on the 20 April so a few days before you. 

Cornelia thank you for the support. Good mental attitude about the results, getting upset would only affect you and DH and no speed them up.  

Tilnutt and Tiddles so sorry for you BFN sending you a   each. 

Alpa and Lexi how are you both today? 

AFM 5dp3dt still gos stomach ache, a few extra twinges. So hoping this cycle will work.   my 2 little embies are implanting now. I asked hubby when he wants me to test and he said Friday which is my OTD, he is such a teachers pet and not a rebel like me. I have 2 tests and they are waiting patiently in their packets at present.  

Tigger.


----------



## alpa1610

Beautiful sunny start to the weekend here girls.. 

Tigge66 - Seriously Tigger.. already your 2WW is shorter than usual.. 5 whole days shorter than mine and you want to test early..   When do you think the trigger shot will be out of our system.. i had 250 some unit of ovitrelle.. reading other quantities of trigger shots, mine seems to be pretty low..

Lexi2011 - I'm in the Hull clinic around 1 hr east of you.. they could have given me 23rd apr which is monday for the test day.. i don't think my extended 2WW is completely the weekend's fault  I hope you are having a better day today

Cornelia79 - How are you managing with 3 a day.. are they all at the same time?? If yes, I desperately need some tips.. It's a battle everyday for me..

Daisy Princess and Raymondo - Congrats on being PUPO.. and welcome to the club..

Cassie5 - My DH asked yesterday why I had a goofy grin on my face and I told him that I was visualizing you being chased around the house by your DH carrying the injection.. Hope Emla cream worked..

AFM, 5dp3dt.. ploughing on.. boobs killing me.. twinges have reduced a little and I'm not liking it.. had a very bad dream last night that i was bleeding.. rushed to the loo in the morning to check and heaved a sigh of relief.. Going out for a few hrs today..

    
Alpa


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Alpa advantage of FET no trigger shot so no false positive. I will probably be good and wait. The 2 times I got a BFP it was about 10 days post ov but I should be more patient. If it is a BFP I will have a long time to enjoy it.   

Tigger.


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

I am feeling a lot better today thanks, 

Alpa, aha I am still blaming the weekend how very dare my clinic not test on a weekend   I will be testing next Saturday so I have the weekend to deal with things either way. Its grey and raining in Leeds at the mo.

Cassie, how was the emla cream? hope the injection was ok last night. Somehow all this chat about injections made us forget last night and ended up doing it half an hour late. 

Tigger, pah to DH! although mine is exactly the same, I have persuaded him to let me test 2 days early but only due to my clinic not testing over the weekend. 

Raymondo & daisy princess, hello and fingers crossed for you 

Love to all 

7dpt! half way there xxx


----------



## cassie5

Hello everyone!

Lexi, ended up not using the emla cream  . I was all ready to put it on, but then read the instructions and it said to speak to your doctor before using if pregnant, so chickened out. I am probably being really silly, but am so worried to do anything remotely bad in case the little one are fighting in there. Did yours go OK? Hate progesterone injections!!


Alpa, what an awful dream, but...boobs killing you? That sounds really positive, or?   . It WILL come to DH casing me sooner rather than later. I am so not being an adult when it comes to big, increasingly painful needles!

Tigger,   for implantation of your little ones. I have stomach aches as well, but am worried that it is AF on its way  . I did feel these twinges yesterday, so   that my little ones are nestling in.

Hi Raymondo, welcome to the thread! I had a day like that yesterday  . In terms of the insomnia, i have the same. I just try not to stress, get us, have a big glass of hot milk and watch a recorded TV programme for about  40 min. Then i can usually sleep again. Not sure if that could work for you?

Afm, feeling more positive today in the lovely weather. Trying not to overanalyse any symptoms, but it is soo hard. Maybe a walk will clear my head - and it IS weekend! 

C xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

Cassie lest cycle I had a lack of symptoms other than sore boobs so I am hoping that thes symptoms are a positive sign and for you too. 

Tigger   to all.


----------



## Cornelia79

Hello lovelies,

Well, the hCg test saga continues... I rang the clinic this morning and asking about the results from yesterday's bloodtest. Oh no, the lady says, a medical nurse will only be back on Monday so I best ring back. And then...the hormone pumped me exploded!! Long story short, the receptionist walk to the lab whilst Im on hold on the phone and told me my hCg levels are a bit low and I should come back on Monday morning to test again and see if they are rising or dropping. With both my fresh cycle and previous FET, the exact same thing happend. Anyway, so I wait! Still feel very at peace with whatever the results may be, there is nothing that I could have done more or less and if its a bfn which I expect it to be, it will be sad but I decided not to dwell on it this time, you make so much harder for yourself. All I know is that I will   non stop for a bfp until I get the results. OK, enough about me...

Cassie - Glad you are feeling positive today, allow yourself to feel what you want to feel. Ease into it and the next day you'll feel better. Don't ever beat yourself up if you not feeling like doing cart wheels and making jokes, gosh, we are going through a very emotional journey. 

Lexi - Congrats on reaching the half way mark, you go girl!   it will work for you xx

Alpha - what a dream!! Just goes to show that we don't ever stop thinking about this, even in our sleep we want this so much! hope you ok hun? I use 200mg cyclogest in the morning, afternoon and eve, this is the hardest part of the entire IVF treatment, bowels are mixed up etc but I just have to get on with it and forget about myself. xx

Tigger - mmm, I have a good feeling. Take it easy now and allow the embies to make them self home. 

Daisy and Raymondo - welcome welcome and best of luck for you. This is such a nice thread to be on xx

Hope you are enjoying a bit of sun on this lovely day! Well, Im tired! Had a busy morning cutting my hair and shopping, so Im off to bed for a few hours. (how lazy)
xxx


----------



## MJA1983

good morning everyone.

Hope you are all well.  
I did my test at 1.50am as i couldnt sleep.... i didnt even need to time it, it came up within a matter of seconds as   i cannot believe it. I was so convinced the symptoms were down to the crinone.  So i went from not being able to sleep from worry, to not being able to sleep due to shock..... just wanted to say thank you to everyone for listening to my rants, ff has been really good for me. 

For all those testing soon, good luck, try to stay positive.   

Anyone with a positive result congratulations. Good luck with everything.  

For everyone who have had negative results, i am sorry to hear, i hope that you can be strong and you will get your positive result.   

Hope you all have a good day.  

Mel xxx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Good Morning Ladies

As you may remember from my posts earlier in the week I have been testing since Tues and getting positives everytime with First Responce. My DP purchased the tests which the hospital uses and yesterday I used one, still got a positive but fainter. As I'm not officially due to test till tomorrow I thought that maybe they are not as sensitive as I'm still testing early. So, this morning I get up to watch the GP with my DS and test again. There was brown blood! Not enough to use a pad, just when I wiped. The test still came back positive but faint again.
As two were transfered could I being losing 1? Could I be having a early MC of both? People say that you can get brown blood when you period was due. God Knows!

I have no pain at all. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, pls can i be added. Had diui friday 13th of all days so hoping it will be lucky for me. Test date 27th april   good luck everyone xx


----------



## Meikle

Mornin peeps,

MJA: WoopWoop on the bfp, mega congrats xxx

Charlie: As far as I know brown spotting is ok and can be implantation anywhere from day 6-12, did you test your hcg trigger out?? Also the chances are different tests are more sensitive than others so that might explain the confusing results.  So far your results sound good so try not to panic xx

Cornelia: Sorry you are having such a nitemare of a journey, sending lots of positive vibes your way for better result tomorrow xx

Natty: Welcome to the madness that is the 2ww xx

afm: doin alritey, getting so close to test day am nervous!!!


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi ladies, do you mind if i join you? 
I have just started my 2ww (had et on 12.4, otd 28.4) and last time I found everyone at FF very supportive, the 2ww feels long enough and it sure helps knowing you are feeling some of the same things, anxiety, excitement, worry, hope......
It's FET for us this time, we have 2 embies on board and I have started clexane injections for blood thinning....here goes....!! 
Sending each of you lots of baby dust and prayers that there are many BFP's to come  
Xx


----------



## cassie5

Hello everyone!


Tigger, thanks,   so hoping that this is the month for all of us!   

Corneila, what a nightmare!!  . I cannot believe that they are so bad at the follow up of something which is so important! Am   that the bloodtest on Monday will be good news. Take care of yourself! 

Mel, congratulations on you bfp!!! How wonderful, that is so good news!!

Charlieclarke,   to you. I don't know I'm afraid! I think the blood on its own does not need to be a bad thing. A lot of women bleed in pregnancy, maybe you are one of them? It is also possible that you have lost a twin, it is just so hard to say. The only sure way to know would be a blood test tomorrow and another one on Wednesday. If the hcg is rising, then it should all be OK  


Meikle, i know what you mean...i am testing on Wednesday, so nervous...am trying to resist to test early, don't think i could stand any false positives - or negatives...

Nattie and special prayers, welcome to the thread!

Afm, so worried today, am having stomach cramps and my mind is talking me into that AF is on its way and everytime i go to the bathroom i am expecting full AF...so far nothing though..

   for all of us

C xx


----------



## natty84

thank you everyone. Mel big congrats thats wonderful. How do people get through the 2ww? Its so nerve racking. Is anyone else on progesterone gel? can that make you feel sick? Im only 2 days piui and have been feeling sick since yesterday. I know its far too early for it to be anything but just wondering if its the gel as started after using it for first time. xxx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi Girls

Thanks for the kind replies. The brown blood seems to have gone. Taking the official test tomorrow so I'm hoping its still positive.

xxxix


----------



## Special Prayers

natty84 - the 2ww defo feels like a longer wait, why is it time slows so much when you want it to go by quickly? not sure I can help with your nausea, I am using crinone progesterone gel and also used it last time, hasn't made me feel sick so just read the leaflet for side effects but nausea isn't there, everyone's bodies are different though, when I think of the variety of drugs we are taking I guess side effects can be caused by many things....including pregnancy! Hope this is the case for you xx  

cassie5 - you are sooo close to your OTD, hang in there hun, I know it's different for everyone but last time I had a BFP I had all sorts of cramps, twinges etc and was on knicker watch for too long, was a bit difficult at the office, think a few people thought I had some sort of stomach bug, little did they know! Stay strong, no sign is a good sign, eek!! xx  

CharlieClarke - oh my goodness, I am feeling for you, be kind to yourself and sending you lots of   for tommorrow xx


----------



## shelleysugar

MJA - congrats on your   

CharlieClarke - good luck with OTD tomorrow - sending out positive vibes    

Natty84 - I can't help with progesterone gel etc but good luck.  

Cassie5 - Hope you are doing okay and that the   is staying away.    

Special Prayers - welcome and lots of   to you too.

I hope everyone is hanging in there with the 2WW.  I'm determined not to test early so I hope I don't cave in.  I'm sensitive to every twinge and my mind is constantly wondering if it's a sign!!  Out of interest, asking fellow IUI girls - I've had to bit of CM or discharge - is that normal?  Did anyone else?  Some of it's clear and some is a bit browny.  Is this just from the catheter (it had a bit of blood on it and the doctor said I might get a bit of spotting) but I had the IUI on Thurs so would have thought this would have gone by now.  It is not AF as its only a small amount and more browny than red (sorry if TMI).  Any like experiences?  Also, do you count ovulation from when you test positive for LH surge or 48 hours later when the egg is more than likely released??  Oh dear, I am a bit clueless!!!  

Thanks
Shelleysugar


----------



## Lexi2011

MJA huge congrats to you, wishing you a healthy 8 months x

Cassie hang in there, not long for you now x

Quick question, how do I know when af is due? Or do all dates go out the window?! 

Hope everyone's staying relatively sane this weekend, love to all xx


----------



## cassie5

Hi everyone,

Sunday evening, am so not looking forward to work tomorrow. I did very close to nothing last week, so really need to focus, especially as they just have announced redundancies, but i seem to be unable to focus. Am having these stomach aches and am just so scared that AF will come. Anyone else with stomach cramps? 

Natty, sorry i don't know, i am on prontogest injections. I think they are supposed to have some side effects, but the overriding feeling is a very sore bottom, so everything else is in the background, except maybe some headache.


Charlieclarke, yeah for no more blood!!    for a good result tomorrow!

Thanks Special Prayers, it gave me a bit of hope  ,  this wait is so messing with my head.

Shelleysugar, i know so little about IUI I'm afraid. Hopefully your clinic checked / scanned you? In any case, am sure you were in the window. Everyone have different lengths of luteral phases as well so really hard to say.  What are you trying to estimate?   all goes well!

Lexi, that is what i want to know!!! I should have AF tomorrow, maybe that is why i am so worried / feeling symptoms. On the other hand, i remember the doctor saying that they had taken control over my cycle...but then EC was when I usually ovulate, so.... But then i take all these meds which may delay AF... 

   to everyone else. Hope we all have sticky little ones!

C xx


----------



## fingers and toes

fingers and toes FET 30Th April


----------



## Cornelia79

Cassie love, I feel for you honey as I have been there 3 times! All the stress and worrying will do is no good but we cannot help to. Breathe and ease into your feelings, you can only feel better... Here for you if you want to talk rant rave whatever you want to!

Afm - off to clinic for bloodtest no 2 to see if the levels have gone up...mmmm think I already know the answer to that one but will still pray fir a miracle!

Hi to everyone else, will do more of a chat tomorrow as Im on my phone and its so darn hard..


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Cassie I am getting lots of stomach cramps too, it could be a good sign.    that this our time. 

Cornelia thing of you tomorrow and sending you   at least. You will know either way. 

MJA how are you feeling? Do you know when your scan will be? 

Hello to everyone. 

AFM 6dp3dt only 5days until OTD. 

Tigger.


----------



## CharlieClarke

Morning ladies

My official testing day today. Still have a tiny bit of brown blood but nothing to concerning now.

Did 3 tests, 1 of which was the hospital one, and got 3 x   

Good luck to everybody testing today


----------



## natty84

congrats charlie fantastic news xx


----------



## Swede

Hi ladies, can I join you?

We are trying for a sibling nearly 5 years after a successful ICSI which gave us our DS.

Had FET on Friday 13th of all days and got a 2 day 3 cell embie from the same batch as DS returned. It had been 4 cells at freezing but one cell died at defrosting. AF is due 24 April and official test day is 27 April.

Going mad sitting out the 2ww on my own! Good luck to everyone testing today!


----------



## MJA1983

hi tigge66

i am feeling ok, a little tired, and feel sick if i do not eat at least 4 times a day, but not actually been sick.  Which is good.  Still doesnt seem real.
I don't know when the scan is going to be yet. Going to call the clinic this morning, and see if they can tell me or whether they are going to wait until i do another test next Sunday. 

Its wierd, as ivf is so much apart of your life, you are always having to have to do something, taking medication, going back and forth the the clinic, and now.... it all seems quiet! Lol.

xxx


----------



## cassie5

Good morning ladies!

Fingers and toes, welcome to the thread.

Cornelia, thank you. I will try to breathe...currently having a chamomile tea, supposed to be relaxing. I am thinking of you today    . Let us know how your blood test goes.

Tigger, am so   it is our time.   that our tummy cramps are little ones nestling in snugly.  5 days to go for you!

CharlieClarke, that is so good news! Hope your pregnancy will go smoothly    

Welcome Swede. It is such an awful wait isn't it? I am testing on Wednesday, but have almost driven myself crazy so far.

Mja, look after yourself and the little one. How exciting with the first scan. I know what you mean about things suddenly going quiet. I do seem to take endless medications, but it is quite a change to hear nothing from the clinic. Was quite getting used to the attention of daily phonecalls and tweaking of meds  

AFM,  still no AF (due today), but could come later, also not sure how much all meds have made my natural AF date irrelevant anyway. Sitting in the office and attempting to at least make a to-do list, but my brain just does not seem to be working.  Arrrgh, this wait is torture. At the same time, I do not want to test early. I am so scared that I will get a BFN that I am clinging on to the possibility of a BFP as long as I possibly can...

   to everyone. Hope you all have a good day! 

C xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Charlie, congrats on your official BFP! x

Cassie, I am really going to try and throw myself into work today as my head is all over the place and just need some normality for a couple of days. Hope you are doing ok and the injections are easing up. Keeping everything crossed for wednesday for you xxx

Swede, hey and yes it feels like living hell! I would happily go through the IVF treatment endlessly but the 2ww part I cant bear  x

Tigger, wow only 5 days to go, so does your clinic get you to test at 11 days then? mine have asked me to wait 16 days?! 

AFM..........I am seriously struggling with this, have pretty much convinced myself it hasnt worked and trying to mentally prepare for a bfn. I know its probably self preservation kicking in but I am planning my next cycle as feel whilst I have a clearish head!! Does anyone else feel like this? 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## alpa1610

Hi Lexi... I'm also having a pretty bad day today.. All twinges and soreness have disappeared.. My PMA is at rock bottom.. looking at adoption options.. as of today I'm not sure if i have the strength to go through a third cycle.. AF expected in around 4 days time and my OTD is still 9 days away..
I hope this phase does not last too long and we can get some positivity back...


----------



## cassie5

Lexi, I think that is very normal.    I am going between some hope and then back to being convinced that it hasn't worked. We want to do another cycle and I even asked the DR at ET how long I would have to wait before the next cycle if this didn't worked. ( we had three embies, but none were top quality as they had fragmentation and they did not let them go to blasts   ) He said 2-3 months, but that is if my FSH numbers are willing to play ball. My plan is to - if this don't work - get rid of my flu, eat really healthily, lose some weight and get in shape and try again as soon as they will let me. Quite worried about the costs, but we will have to get by somehow.  I don't think these injections help our moods either, never had such issues in just sitting straight at a chair...poor DH is getting fed up with giving the injections as well, he sees how much it hurts.

Alpa,     to you. Sometimes there are no signs with a BFP. Are you working atm or could you treat yourself to something nice? I am currently in the office, just been told off by my boss for something outside of my control, but if I had the time I would: Have a manicure / pedicure (a nice foot bath in front of the TV, mmmm), get some sleep, buy a new book and read it at Starbucks whilst drinking a large hot milk with cinnamon ( need to drink a litre of milk a day says my clinic). You don't need to take any decisions today.

Sorry, I also seem to have a bit of a low day today. Hope we all get our positive outlook back as soon as possible! I think it must be partly due to the meds, cannot be good to take this amount of medications!!! 

C xx


----------



## natty84

keep positive ladies, I too keep swinging between positive and negative. Trying to be good and eat healthy (dont like alot of fruit, eat loads of veg) currently trying to eat melon and grapes yuck lol also on the pineapple juice as heard that can help. Dont much like the taste of that either. Will keep going as will be worth it. Trying not to get too stressed at work but very hard as im a vet nurse and have 5 days out of the 7 on call shifts. Its driving me insane. Am staying well out of the way of anaesthetics just incase. Hope the next 11 days go quickly. Sending everyone positive vibes and lots of dust


----------



## Lexi2011

Cassie, I have spent the weekend researching other clinics. I have printed off the form for ARGC so its ready to send! whats that all about  . My plan is to also get fit and lose some weight, I said to hubby this morning I am going to throw myself into running again after this week. 

Alpa, I dont know whats making me feel worse the thought of this not working or the thought of having to go through it all again! My accupuncture lady gave me a book on IVF and this section from it sums it up for me - thought i'd share.......

An IVF cycle is not for the faint of heart. It takes planning, perseverance, courage and commitment. It is manageable, but not easy; tolerable, but at times torturous. You should be proud of yourself and your strength. Trust in yourself and know that no matter what happens, you’re going to be okay”

  to everyone having a bad day or negative thoughts, lots of love xxxx


----------



## cassie5

Hi Ladies,

So....after reading a post on the immune thread about flu symptoms and immune issues, I posted a questions to Agate and now I am all over the place.  When I think about it, it appears that I have been getting flu / cold symptoms a few days post ovulation during all my three previous m/c. This could be a sign of immune issues and that my body is fighting the poor little embie. I have had this also during my IVF, but I was just assuming that everything was OK as I had the Intralipid drip and also am on Steroids. (plus my immunes were not that high, only elevated)Well, it turns out that I am on a quarter of the dose that Dr G would prescribe and when I think about it on less than half than I was given when my little embie died slowly last time around (fluctuating hcg levels, then falling).

I called the clinic and they told me to come in tomorrow. I am currently feeling a bit silly, what if this is just a cold and I will get a BFN tomorrow? However, don't think i could live with myself if it was a positive on Wedn and then another m/c and I thought that maybe I could have done something  

So, will know tomorrow either way. Am so   for a BFP, very scared to test (dreading a likely BFN), but now also worried that I would lose the little one if he / she indeed is there  ....again. Sorry for the me post, really freaking out at the moment.

C xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Charlie - wow, fantastic news on your BFP, congrats! 

Cassie - you are def not silly, I think you have done the right thing by contacting your clinic, I would have done exactly the same,   for good news for you tommorrow

I know it's so so hard and heartbreaking at times as we try and stay positive and be kind to ourselves, Lexi's words sum things up pretty well I think, remember you are all strong, brave women who can do this, whatever this may or may not be...sending lots of  to everyone. 

I'm working from home today although not getting much done, hence being here, thought it would be a welcome distraction, mmm.....i'm finding it difficult to concentrate my mind on something other than what's going on in my tummy and the thoughts of soon finding out whether I may be or may not be a mummy this time, I think the 2 week wait should be renamed coz it sure feels like longer, im only a few days in and already it feels like much much longer.....all I keep thinking is please let this work, please let this work, the thought of it not working is not a path I'm ready to go down yet for fear of where I might end up so trying to stay as positive as I can...for now!! Thinking of you all xx


----------



## MJA1983

Charlie, congratulations on your bfp, thats great news.  Glad the bleeding has stopped too. xx 

Spoke to my clinic earlier, they wont book in a scan or anything until i take another test next weekend. 

xx


----------



## Special Prayers

MJA1983- congrats on your BFP, is your fab news sinking in yet? My clinic are the same, don't book scan until OTD positive and 1 wk later another positive, I know you can have a scan with smaller private practices should you wish to have a scan sooner then clinic allow, not sure of how much this costs though.  My consultant from MC, who was the one who recommended immune bloods and thank goodness he did otherwise we would not have known and therefore another MC extremely likely, offers the scans at his private practice. Xx


----------



## Ssharon

Hi

REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE PLEASE sorry tmi comming up

I'm 7dp a 3dt of 2embroys 

At 12pm today i went to toilet for a wee, as I wipped twice I noticed two bright red streaks of blood mixed with cervix mucus 

At 2pm I went again I noticed bright red blood again after each wipe also a small blood clot

Been crying my eyes out Have a felling it's all over thn trying to be hope full thinking it's implantation 
bleeding!

My pad has little brown spotting, no cramps, little lower back pain, no tummy pain

Nurses advised to carry on with capsules and clexana

Any advice really appreciate

Sharon


----------



## Special Prayers

Oh Sharon, can't imagine how you are feeling right now, I havent had this happen to me so unable to comment from my experience I'm afraid, I have found the link below which has some FAQ about implantation bleeding in case you haven't previously seen it:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Are you currently using Clexane? If so, I am too and have been advised that I may see bleeding that I wouldn't ordinarily or heavier than normal due to the blood being thinner, therefore advised to try not to automatically think the worst as this may not be the case, suggested also to prepare for the emotional impact should this happen, how you do this though I don't know....   xx


----------



## suzannegiz

Hi girls can i join in,Im on 2ww from yesterday...Have icsi 2nd time around,first time round got pregnant on fet,fingers crossed xxgreat to see the bfp's,congratulations charlie,mja well done girls,Sharon i had spottin on my bfp last time hopefully you'll get a bfp best of luck xx best wishes to everyone else...


----------



## Ssharon

Update

Thanks to every ones supportife comments

I went to toilet at 4 and noticed no bleeding?

I'm hoping and praying to god its just implantation bleeding

Sharon

X


----------



## Lexi2011

Cassie, good luck for tomorrow. I am glad you rang your clinic and hopefully it's a bfp tomorrow and you've just got a cold. I am keeping everything crossed for you xx

Ssharon, phew sounds like implantation bleeding. Rest up x

Special prayers, glad you are keeping positive. I feel a lot better after a good cry today x

Afm, I have started with that awful af dragging pain today so been dreading every visit to the loo   so far nothing so just hoping it stays that way. 

Huge luck to anyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## cassie5

Hello Ladies,

Have collected myself somewhat  

Natty, hope you are feeling a bit better. well done for the healthy living! I should probably be a bit healthier  

Lexi, thank you  . I was so freaking out. Hope you are feeling slightly more upbeat tomorrow. I have been running to the bathroom every 10 min  ( to check) , so know the feeling.     for implantation cramps. 

Special prayers, thank you  . It is an awful wait isn't it. I feel the same as you, cannot think of anything else!   that it works out for all of us.

Sharon, what a scare! You must have being through hell.   the timing is right for implantation bleeding though, and lots of women bleed in early pregnancy, please try not to worry  

Mja, how difficult to wait! Hopefully time will go quickly until you get to see your little one!

Suzannegiz, welcome to the thread!

Cornelia, how are you doing sweethart, have been thinking of you today, any news?    

Afm, trying to be calm, will find out tomorrow now...how weird that so much rests on a little bloodtest  

C xx


----------



## Jepa

It's close to 4am and not a wink of sleep for me, nor looking likely.  Insomnia has well and truly got me tonight and I've relented and got up out of bed.  Read for a while and tried to sleep again.  No luck.  I think I'll just admit defeat, relax on the sofa, and count myself lucky if sleepiness creeps up on me, hopefully within the next couple of sentences  

Still, I am hoping it is a sign.  When I was blissfully pregnant the one and only time (ended in miscarriage at 10 weeks   ) I had terrible insomnia most nights.  Still, could easily be the pessaries.  Or just me. (I am not a good sleeper normally)?  Either way, Raymondo and Cassie and any other night-awakers out there, know I'm with you!

Charlieclarke congratulations on your official BFP!!! MJA congrats again, and hope you get your scan date soon!   and      and a happy healthy pregnancy to you both!

Cassie, sounds like you've done exactly the right thing and it is good to hear your clinic are supporting you in your listening to your body.

Sharon   it's implantation bleeding, or something else harmless.  I also had some blood one wipe several days ago that freaked me out with worry and at the same time got me excited it could be implantation.  Since then I have had very minor brown spotting, which I really really hate as it feels like it has been going on too long to be anything good (4 days now) and reminds me of when I had my miscarriage which was a 'missed miscarriage' but similar spotting was the only sign of it.  
Another thing that could cause the spotting is the pessaries if you're using them front.  I was when I got the blood, and felt like it might be irritation from them tht caused it.  Switched to back and, like I said, changed to brown and now very light brown spotting which is old blood maybe from whatever was bleeding (cervix?) healing?  Anyway, if you're using them front, might be a good idea to try back...

Special prayers thanks for your reminder about Clexane and bleeding which has helped set my mind more at rest as I'm on Clexane. 

I had a giggle and a   when I read back my post about working out the trigger test.  I promise it was a million times simpler to do it than it sounds written down like that!  Clearly this waiting has sent me completely  

 to everyone and sweet dreams!


----------



## Raymondo

Hello ladies,
Am sending lots of positivity & wonderful thoughts to us all today!
Hope you are all hanging on in there.
I think they should lock ladies up in a padded cell (with lots of comfy duvets) and mild sedation during the 2WW! We'd be much more productive to society and our hubbys could have some peace!
I have to keep remembering its one day at a time, one step at a time and each takes us a little bit closer to achieving our goal. Always have hope in your heart.

Congrats to all those with BFPs!
Jepa - I'm still getting insomnia but not as bad (think I've just exhausted myself)! Cassie's suggestion of hot milk is great. I've been having a strong horlicks every eve before bedtime. I've also got the Zita West cd and iVf belief hypnosis by Helen McPherson which I like. I normally wake up needing a wee (or windy!) so if I feel wide awake I listen to these on mp3 player with earphones (so try not to wake hubby) which can help knock me out again. However, if it's after 4.30am I just get up & rest on sofa with tv as I probably won't get back to sleep (so try for afternoon nap later)!


----------



## Jenny19

Sorry to barge in but I'm having a bit of a nervous breakdown here.  I'm 11dp 5d fet and I've just taken my hpt and I just can't bring myself to look at it.  I've done everything I can think of this cycle to make it work and I can't think what else I need to do and if this doesn't work I just don't know what else to do.  I haven't bled yet but I've been on high dose progesterone so I suppose that would hold it off.  I've had loads of intralipids - one dose every 2 weeks in the run up to my cycle.  I've been on steroids (25mg per day) and clexane and aspirin.  I just don't know what else I could do.  For the past 5 days I've felt as if my period has been imminent.  I haven't had cramps but I have had this weird down their type of feeling like my cervix has dropped (almost like there is some kind of foreign body up my wotsit and I can feel it when I walk).  At times I can almost feel my period start but it hasn't.  
I'm pacing the kitchen psyching myself up to look at it and I can't bring myself to do it.
Help.  I need some positive vibes.


----------



## Lexi2011

Jenny, come on you can do this. You are clearly a strong woman to have got this far so look at the test. Fingers crossed for a positive result. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jenny19

It's another BFN!!! WTF.  When you've thrown everything at it.  I can't think what else to do now.  It was a top grade blastocyst as well.


----------



## suzannegiz

Jenny i am very sorry for your bfn xx


----------



## natty84

im really sorry jen   xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

so sorry Jenny xx


----------



## jillaz

Morning ladies! Can I join in as well? I am on my third ICSI, I changed clinics for this cycle and despite being on double my usual dose of menopur I only got 3 mature egss. I had 2 back in on  2dt, one was top 4 cell embryo and the other was low 2 cell.

I am now 4dp2dt and since yesterday afternoon I have been having strange pains, sometimes crampy but mainly like an odd pain. Then this morning I sneezed and thought something was going to burst down there!!!

Has anyone else been having to wee in the middle of the night too? Every night I have needed to get up!!

Sharon, please try not to worry, my mate had that for a few days last week and cramps and she thought it was over but she got her positive yesterday at OTD!

Jenny Im so sorry its BFN, theres nothing I can say to make you feel any better x


----------



## Swede

Jenny, sorry about your BFN   


Am now 4dp2dt, same as you Jillaz. Have had some brown spotting yesterday am which I thought was from ET (was a bit tricky getting in due to backwards tipped cervix) but yesterday pm had some pink spotting. Too early for implantation though, so a bit confused. 


Hate, hate, hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## jillaz

Swede yeah its prob just ET and EC also are you using pessaries vaginally coz that can cause spotting too. When is your OTD, mine is mega late and is the 27th but Im a poas addict so will test a lot sooner!!

Im on double cylogest this time and have felt sicky this cycle and am putting it down the those. I wish it would hurry up, im so impatient!!!


----------



## cassie5

Jenny, I am so sorry, how awful for you after putting in all this effort.    . TTC is so frustrating because it seem to be the one area where the outcome is not related to the effort you put in, the response to the process is just so very capricious  . At least you have done everything you possibly could, you probably increased the chances manyfold, maybe it was just chromosomes this time? So so sorry, hope you are gentle with yourself.

Raymondo, like your suggestion of a padded cell. I had my bloodtest this morning and am waiting for the call. Cannot imagine being of anything else than a nuisance to anyone in my proximity. Luckily for my marriage, DH does not work in my office, so will take it all out on my colleagues. As they do not know, they will probably just think that it is due to my awful cold (my boss just told me that I sounded so bad that I should leave early)

Jepa, welcome to the night waking club  Last night I was watching Game of Thrones whilst sipping my hot milk. I am seriously considering investing in some really nice box sets if this continues - I have found that for me, the relaxing, the milk and something nice to watch does the the stress out of it. 

Hi Jillaz, welcome to the thread. I have had these stomach aches all through, but I think these are fairly common, regardless of whether you go on to have a BFP or not. Think there is an entire thread dedicated to stomach aches in 2 ww.... It does not make it easier though  

Cornelia my dear, are you OK?

Afm, just willing the day to pass whilst waiting for The Call. Am a bit upset that I might kill my dream for now a day earlier (if BFN I could have had the hope for another 24 hours), but do think it was the best thing to do.   for all of us. 

C xx


----------



## Raymondo

Jenny - I'm so sorry sweetheart, sending you a big cyber hug. Truly this is one of the hardest things we ever have to go through. 
In my head I only hope that whatever happens it makes me a stronger better person.

Cassie - good luck and hope the day goes swiftly.
Jillaz - hello to you. I had similar pains 2-3 days after 6day ET. Then they stopped for few days and then they started again. So I worry when its there & then also when it's not! You can't get any peace! I also think some of it was dodgy digestion which I'm sure the pessaries cause.


----------



## mamabear3

Good morning ladies.

Sending big hug   to everyone who needs one.

I am slowly sending myself mad!!! . I'm 8dpt3dt. Had 2 embryos a 5 & 6 cell. OTD 23rd. Over analysing everything and swinging between it's worked then it hasn't. This is mental torture. Did have some cramps which have now gone and (.)(.) less sore. Not sure what anything means anymore  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ssharon

Mamabear3 - Thanks for the big hug as I really needed one this morning
Like you I feel my systoms have gone! No cramps or (.)(.) hurting!
I'm also 8dp 3dt now spotting hoping its not going to turning into a full period , good luck four you OTD x 


Jillaz - thanks for your positive story of our mate having bleeding than a BFP, my mum and sis in law had bleeding then babies at the end of it, I'm trying to stay positive.
Like you When I snezz, (also coff or even fart) I have the felling something gonn come out, fingers crossed for you x 

Lexi 2011- like you I also dread going to the loo, fingers crossed for you hun x 

Jenny - I'm so so sorry it has not worked out for you. X 

Jepa - thanks for your replie, I'm too scarred to switch the capsuals to the back passage as I suffers badley from piles since I had my son in 2005, good luck o you x 

Special prayers- thanks for informing me about the clexane as I had NO IDEAR THAT ONE OF THE SIDE EFFECTS could b what's happening to e, will googel it to get more info, thanks x 


Update
16/04/12
12pm
2pm -bright blood when wipeing

All evening and night ok no blood?

17/04/12
9am
9:30am pinkish blood when pipe

Fingers crossed x it's only clexane doing this or implatation bleeding

Thanks for ll your support ladies x 

Sharon x


----------



## cassie5

Hi Ladies,

I am now officially BFN, just got the call. Am quite upset as we have put so much into this, it is very hard to pick oneself up and keep going, but that is what we have to do. 

Wishing you all the best of luck

C xx


----------



## mamabear3

Hi Cassie

Really sorry to hear your news, wish I could say something to make you feel better. Sending you a big  

Mama xx


----------



## Lexi2011

Cassie, 

I am so sorry to hear your news, it is just utterly crap and nothing anyone can say to make things better. Take some time out with DH and hopefully some normality for a bit, topped up with a bucket load of wine. We'll get there honey, I have to believe that. Much love x


----------



## jillaz

Cassie Im so sorry   its such an awful feeling, please make sure you take time, get a large glass (bottle) of wine and let the tears flow. I hope when you are ready to start again you get a well deserved bfp.


----------



## Special Prayers

Sending lots of   to all those who need it today, Cassie and Jenny, I'm so so sorry for you both, this journey can be so cruel at times, be kind to yourselves xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

So sorry cassie   x


----------



## Raymondo

I'm so sorry Cassie. Thinking of you lots.

I've just had a bit of blood so am thinking this might be the start of my period and it's the same for me. We will see.


----------



## Swede

Cassie sorry to hear about your BFN. Nothing really helps at a time like this   


Jillaz: My OTD is also 27th. Also a POAS addict, already planning to start on Saturday!    I am completely unmedicated FET so its a normal cycle for me apart from ET so the spotting must be down to that.


I am at home this week. DS is a bit poorly and otherwise I'm a student but waiting for graduation (dissertation done and its just that we're working on right now) so not much to keep me occupied apart from overanalysing all and any "symtom".


Just had stabbing pains low down on left side by ovaries roughly which of course I am now overanalysing. I remember having something similar after our 5th ICSI when I finally got pg with DS, so am off to have a look at my diary from then to see what day that was on!


Hugs to everyone who needs one


----------



## jillaz

Let me know what your diary says lol!!! Im very tight and heavy in ovaries today.

Im chilling too, im a fitness instructor and am back at work on saturday so making the most of doing nothing since i will be back doing 25 classes a week after that!

Im desperate to start testing, not sure whens the earliest I would get a line though. I had my trigger shot a week today so it will still be in my system.


----------



## Swede

Jillaz: Have a look at my diary from last time http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115761.0 . I got a faint BFP on 11DPO. I had stabbing pains on 8 DPO last time.


----------



## christel22

Hello ladies, can I join the list? I had my ET yesterday at the ARGC in London on a 5 day blastocyst. The test is for next Thursday. This 2ww is such a long time and I am surfing the web to see if there is anything I can do to improve the results


----------



## rs1984

Christel, I'm at the Argy too. Test on Saturday. Join our March/April cycle chatter if you like. There are a few FF ladies at the same stage as you (give or take a day). Well done on getting to blast. Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## christel22

Thank you rs1984, I will have a look for that page.
And good luck for Saturday!


----------



## rs1984

Here's the link C

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282878.msg4986565#new


----------



## Cornelia79

Cassie - I send a message to your inbox, did you get it?


----------



## cassie5

Hi Cornelia, no i didn't. Could you resend? 

C xx


----------



## Leftleg

Hi,

I just wanted to update the list and say that it really is a BFN for me. I just couldn't quite believe it for the first few days but now AF has kicked in with avengence and it's time to come to terms with it all.

To all those still waiting I wish you all the luck in the world   

And huge congratulations for your BFPs 

xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

So so sorry leftleg, look after yourself xx


----------



## natty84

so sorry leftleg  

Im only 4 days post iui but im getting what feels like af pains :-( not due till next friday so not sure why? Is this due to the procedure or the progesterone gels? Im really hoping its not af trying to put in an appearence :-( does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Mumpsy

Leftleg sorry to read your news, please take care of yourself and take the time to grieve for your loss.


I just wanted to let everyone know that my OTD is today and I got a BFP!  I'm thrilled.  Thanks to everyone for being here for me and although I didn't post much, having you ladies on here has been a great support for me.  I'll now be moving onto the next 2WW for my first scan!!


Good luck everyone, love and babydust
Mumps x


----------



## alpa1610

Congratulations to all the BFPs and   to all BFNs..

I'm 9dp3dt now.. racked with diarrhea like symptoms since yesterday.. wondering whether to call my GP or the IVF unit or just both.. 

I think i'll do an early test on 20th.. I was planning to do one today but the idea of a negative was scary enough to deter me.. Last time my AF just arrived one fine morning- no symptoms whatsoever.. I don't want it to be a repeat this year but i have no symptoms again this time too.. I think i need a lot of babydust and positive energy.. 

Alpa


----------



## jillaz

Alpa are you on progestrone? That can cause upset tummys.
Stay positive.

Im now 5dp2dt and its going so slow!!! I have no feelings down there at all so im trying to stay positive and thinking yesterday was blasto attaching to lining, but i just dont know. Im going to try and venture out the house today so im dont drive myself insane with boredom!!!


----------



## Special Prayers

Good morning everyone, lots of    for you all to have BFP

Mumps - fantastic, congrats on your BFP, thank you for sharing you special news, hope your next 2ww feels quicker for you! 

Natty - please try not to worry about your af like pains, I am 7dp2d fet and have been having all sorts of twinges and aches around my tummy and lower back, could be or either drugs or implantation i guess, some people have af type symptoms and then have BFP so I think anything goes on this journey x

Alpa - sending you lots of baby dust and +energy,  i would think there is no harm to call your ivf unit about your diahorrea, at least they will be able to let you know what you can/cant take or do to ease it  

Ok, so i have been at home since ET and have become an official POAS addict, even thought I know it's to early I can't help myself and have tested 4 times since ET, yes 4x, ridiculous coz I know there would be no + result so it's make no sense at all but I can't stop myself.....I don't get upset by the result coz I know it is too early, I'm not normally this crazy, it's what the 2ww has done to me! Send in the     probably need to venture out like you Jillaz although it's pouring down with rain here!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Mumpsy!

Well done, i'm a few day's ahead of you got my scan on 2nd May, this 2ww is no easier hun.

Good luck and take it easy


----------



## Demi77

Hello from me too! Im on  2dp5dt (is tthat correct? day 2 of ET, with 3 day 5 embies). Not quite blasts but hoping one of the three will stay with us this time!        
Good luck to everyone


----------



## jillaz

Demi yeah thats right lol!!

Special prayers I have to admit Im as guilty as you, well will be! Im off to buy some hpts now. I know there is no way there would ever be a line (unless still trigger) but I just cant help myself!!! 

Mumpsy congratulations!!!!


----------



## jillaz

This is trigger shot isn't it? Had it last Monday?


----------



## iarfach

Hello ladies! I've not posted on here as yet, but as you can see from my signature my OTD is the 27th. Have also taken annual leave for the first time ever during a 2ww so trying to manage that fine line between using the time to relax and using it to scrutinise every source of web info on embryo development and 2ww going!
jillaz and specialprayers - I can only say, step away from the HPT's   We've got over a week to go, you're going to drive yourselves mad!!! Only a personal view, so do do whatever works for you!! Have no insight whatsoever into trigger shots etc so no idea about the line you can see so can only wish you well. I think I've always been too scared to do a test before the OTD as it does maintain your hope until you actually do it, but we'll see how I go next week. Wishing us all well xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Jillaz - sorry I didn't have trigger shot this time as fet so not sure I can answer your q, I can see your faint 2nd line eeek, although I thought it would be too early for preg hcg release.....?? Staying sooo hopeful for us all!   

Welcome to the mad house iarfach!! Good luck! x


----------



## Special Prayers

Sorry Demi - welcome to you too, have everything crossed it works for you this time...


----------



## natty84

hi and welcome iarflach, my test date is also 27th. Feeling quite ill today, headache, dizziness, feeling sick and cramps :-( think its the progesterone. Not sure reg trigger shot but can see the faint second line. Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Raymondo

Hi Ladies,

My test day today and got BFP this morning however I've also been bleeding (not entirely sure if its bleeding or spotting) since yesterday morning.  Its pretty much brown colour and I'm using panty liners.  Nothing came out overnight but this afternoon I think it is a bit more than before (sorry if TMI).  I've also been getting fairly bad cramps on left side since yesterday - but they do come and go alot.

My IVF nurse advised to come in for hcg blood test which I've just done.  They will call me tomorrow with result and I'll probably go back on Friday for another as it should be doubling by then.  So feeling v worried, and tired.

I don't think it can be implantation pains as I had 2x 6 day embyros (blasts) transferred on 10th April (last Tues) so I'd thought they would be fully implanted by Sat/Sun?  Have I misinterpreted this?  
I had cramps and pains on the Weds/Thurs after the ET last week and then it stopped until Monday.  
I'm also using cyclogest pessaries (rectally) - but didn't think they would cause bleeding that way?

I know a fair few of you got brown light bleeding - how long did it last?

Leftleg - I am sorry, hope you doing ok at moment.  Thinking of you.
alpa - I've had bad stomach as well ever since starting the cyclogest.  But it does come and go.
Special Prayers and Jilaz - your POAS addiction is brave but understandable! My test date was 2 weeks after EC which seems a bit sooner than others? 
Mumpsy - congratulations!  I'm at the Lister as well
Big hello to other new ladies!


----------



## rs1984

Raymondo congrats!!!!!! I'm no expert but I think brown discharge is old blood. Implantation bleeds can take a week to come out. Take it easy and try to relax. Your clinic tests quite early I think. I'm at Argc and like you had 2 x 6 day blasts transferred, a day after you, but wasn't meant to test til Saturday. Was convinced it hadn't worked as no symptoms but tested this morning and it was positive. Bloods confirmed. Good luck x


----------



## Raymondo

Thank you Rs - yes I think I am worrying a bit too much!  And congratulations!!!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi Raymondo

I have had brown discharge since Sunday, just clearing up today and I got my BFP Monday. I spoke to the hospital and they said don't worry, it's normal. Worry if profuse or red.

Hi Jillaz. I looked at your pic and laughed as all I could see was carpet lol, then I scrolled and saw the test. FYI, i had my transfer on 2nd April, the trigger was the wed before 29th? I got carried away and started testing around the 10th and got a faint positive like yours. I got a 5 pack of First Responce and used one every morning and as the day's went on it got darker and darker. Took the official test this Mon and it was a positive. The trigger only stays in your system for a max of 10 day's so I have been told.

Good Luck !


----------



## Leftleg

Thanks for all your kind words. It really helps to have people who understand. I saw that someone had had immune testing (sorry can't see who it was now I'm on this page!) and I'd love some information on this if you don't mind? I'm trying hard to not get too down this time and to think of ways to proceed.

Good luck and hugs to all    xxx


----------



## crystalhearts

Just to let you know, I did a test on Monday which told me I was no longer pregnant.  I just had a hunch.  With it being a frozen cycle I wouldn't have had AF until I stopped the drugs.  I am absolutely gutted.  I can't believe how life is being so cruel.  

I will probably retreat from here for a while but wish everyone the best of luck with whatever stage they're at.  xx


----------



## iarfach

crystalhearts - so very sorry.

Leftleg - I've been ttc since 2004 and had 3 failed IVF's. We stepped away and adopted. We're now having a last fling, but we did immune testing as we heard it was valid for either no pregnancy's at all or recurrent miscarriage, and it did show there were reasons why we'd probably never conceive naturally or via ivf as the body was working against any pregnancy. Not everywhere does immune testing = we did it via Care. There's more info on the immune section of this site, but we spent about £2800 to get the tests done as some are sent to america, but it means we feel this last go at least now is supported by drugs to try to suppress my natural immune response and has also given me some answers to previous failed attempts. All the best x


----------



## Special Prayers

Raymondo & rs1984 - massive congrats to you both   

Crystalhearts - so very sorry, take care of yourself  

Natty84 - sorry your feeling so I'll today, lots of rest for you! 

Leftleg - just sent you pm re: testing

Jillaz - was your test a FR? Are you testing again 2moz?! I have been reading today and see that FR detect the lowest hcg levels....off to the chemist for me tommorrow to replenish my supplies and feed my POAS addiction (sorry iarfach i can't help myself!)    

So I have been having strange dreams for the past 2 days, some good some horrid - either way unusual for me... is anyone else experiencing this?

Lots of    and    to everyone x


----------



## iarfach

Special prayers - I despair  !! x


----------



## Special Prayers

iarfach - lol, told you I had gone    maybe getting some fresh air tommorrow will knock some sense back into me....or maybe not!! x


----------



## Demi77

Raymondo- congrats on your result! 
Crystalhearts- I'm so very sorry for your result. Keep strong   
Natty- I;m testing on 26th and not feeling great either! what do these drugs do to our body! 
I can't stop thinking that AF is coming, not sure what is happening in my tummy, how to interpret this awkward feeling i have..


----------



## jillaz

Demi cramps are nothing to worry about, lots of women have them and have bfp.
specialprayers it was a fr, I tested this morning and its a barely there so it was trigger shot. I know theres not way I could get a bfo until the weekend at the very earliest.
I felt nothing yesterday and nothing today so now im worried about that!!


----------



## Ssharon

Hello to all my lovely ladies,

I just wanted to give you all a update

It all started with spotting on Monday 16 April 7dp 3dt of 2 emboys

From Tuesday onwards I have bleed sooooo badly (think partly due to clexane), i was felling so down as it was our first ivf, thought as I am 25years old I had a great chance, but this time our dream had not become a reality.

I have now accepted it and moved on. We will try again soon 

I don't now what I would of done with out you lot, your been so supportive xxxxxxx

Sharon

X


----------



## Raymondo

Sharon, I'm really sorry to hear that. 
I think you still have plenty of great chance ahead. You have done so well to this far and should be really proud of yourself.  The whole thing is so hard to cope with.  Always have hope in your heart.
XXX


----------



## Special Prayers

Good afternoon everyone

Sharon I'm so so sorry, take the time you need and remember to be kind to yourself 
Demi im having a variety of tummy aches and twinges as well and remember these from last time, try and stay strong  
Jillaz I have FR now so will keep them until the wkend at least, trying to control my POAS addiction!  
Natty how are you feeling today? 

I'm not doing so well, I don't know why but I couldn't get to sleep last night, had 2 hours in total so feel shattered today, once i finally dropped off i woke shortly after with a toothache (blimmin wisdom tooth coming through, u would think that by 32 my teething days were over!) and feeling nauseous, took 1 paracetamol and had a horlicks which soothed toothache, nauseau has remained along with ongoing aches and twinges, im now 8dp2dt so hopefully these signs, other than toothache, are positive ones... 

Today was the due date of our special angel who was taken from us in what seems like only yesterday so as I remember the flicker of our angels hb, I would also like to remember all the other angels taken who are also too precious for this planet.   Xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Forgot to mention, get ready for tmi, that I am also very 'windy' at the moment, is this the progesterone?


----------



## natty84

hi specialprayers im feeling better today thanks. still 8 days till test and its driving me insane!  Sorry to hear about ur precious little angel, im sure she is looking down on u.  Im also very windy on the progesterone. sorry tmi. Hope all u ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## catty81

Hi everyone 

May I please ask to be added on to this thread please? - my OTD is the 23rd April (if I can wait that long!   ) and we had ICSI 

At the start of my 2WW I read about women testing early and asked myself why they would put themselves through that as they may get a BFN from testing too early that could become a BFP if only they had waited but 13 days into my wait and I struggle to keep away from the 4 HPT's currently residing in my bathroom! arrggh!! This is the longest fortnight of my life!!
I have also noticed that around 3/4 days ago my (.)(.) went from being so sore it hurt to move to being perfectly normal....anyone had anything similar happen?  
Also just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck if still waiting to test    and send big   to those who have not had their dream come true this time...

Cat xx


----------



## Meikle

HI peeps,

just wanted to update my status. It was a bfn for us, the wicked witch turned up with a vengeance yesterday (the day before test day) still had to go in for bloods at the clinic to make sure no ectopic concerns it was devastating. Trying to be phylosophical about it all. its was our 1st try but at the moment it doesnt stop it hurting. Taking some time out to recover and plan our next step.

To all those ladies who didnt make it this cycle Im hurting right alongside you xxx To all those ladies who did mega congrats and wishing you a healthy trouble free 9months. And to all those still to test passing along lots and lots of lucky baby dust xxxx


----------



## christel22

Hello ladies,

I told myself that I will not do any home pregnancy until the due date, next Thursday, same as you Demi.
But it is so hard!! 
Like you Catty, I am finding this waiting so, so long!!

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Jepa

Congratulations Raymondo  , that's fantastic news!

Very big   for everyone who has had a negative outcome.  I'm so sorry, and I wish you all success very very soon  . What a crazy, ruthless ride we are on  .  But the hope makes us cling on, and it will all be worth it in the end!!!

AFM, I've had my OTD brought forward to tomorrow (20 April), so I am sitting up typing this nervously.  I took a positive test yesterday, which had me bouncing off the walls with joy - so happy!!  The thing is it was a very faint positive, and I had already got a negative on a different test, same morning.  When I tested again this morning the line was even fainter - almost not there at all.  They were from the same pack and I used proper 1st morning pee today, instead of more dilute 2nd yesterday, so it 'should' have come up stronger. Now i am thinking maybe my HCG levels are going down, not up Even though I know I may just be being  , I can't stop worrying about it. So I begged my clinic to bring the test date forward. They really didn't want to at first but then the nurse looked at all my dates and finally changed her tune, for which I am very grateful.  It will be better just to know what the bloods say...

Needless to say I have everything crossed at the moment.  Wish me luck!!!
     and   to everyone


----------



## Swede

Sorry to hear about the ladies with BFNs   

And congrats to raymondo on your BFP- fabulous news!!

9 dpo for me and I gave in to the urge to poas this morning and got a BFN. Not surprising really. Have had tender boobs the last few days and that has disappeared this morning. Am completely unmedicated FET so anything I feel is just my body and not drugs. When our 5th ICSI worked and I got pg with DS I got a BFP on 11dpo which is Sunday. Will test again then.

I hate the waiting!!!!! Would go completely bonkers if it wasn't for FF.


----------



## jillaz

Morning! Congratulations jepa!! Try not to worry about it being faint it will be confirmed soon enough!!
Sorry for all the bfn.
How's everyone else?
I tested every morning since Wednesday, line on Wednesday strong (triggershot) yesterday faint (trigger fading) today same as yesterday so my rational side is saying its still trigger shot, my not so rational is saying could it be a bfp at 7dp2dt??!


----------



## mamabear3

Morning ladies.

 for any BFN xx
Congrats to BFP.

Well am bored now of analysing every symptom I have. I'm 11dp3dt and over last 3 days (.)(.) are sore, swollen and bit veiney, have horrible taste in my mouth and feel little nauseous. Are all these the progesterone Was v naughty yesterday and did HPT and BFN.    OTD 23rd but think I may be in psych care by then!

Good luck to all testing soon

Mama xx


----------



## natty84

really really wanna poas but know its far too early as still a week till test date. How do u ladies avoid temptation? its so hard. We have our niece and her mum staying with us next week an just found out shes 7 months. Its going to be so difficult looking at a pregnant belly while waiting on result :-( praying for that bfp and hoping all u ladies will get urs too xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi everyone, how are you doing today?

Mama, I have been feeling nausea for a few days now, I have put it down to progesterone too. Can't send in   for your testing coz I have been doing them daily all wk in the knowledge that they will all be BFP as too early, I know it ridiculous but I really can't help it, it has become part of my morning routine!!

Natty, I'm glad the windiness is not just me! I'm prob not the best to give support for not using POAS as I'm addicted! I know what you mean about being around bumps during this time, since we started our journey my 4 closest friends have all had babies, at one point they were all on mat leave at the same time. Try and stay strong at least you will have your niece over too who I'm sure will distract you for a bit and who you will get plenty of cuddles from!  

Swede, you did a test! the waiting does drive you   doesn't it, I've tried to just go with it and remind myself that under most circumstances I am a normal kind of girl who lives a responsible life!! These are exceptional circumstances and if we go a little   well then who can blame us?! Will be thinking of you sun, good luck!  

Jillaz, I'm afraid i couldn't control myself and so with you still testing daily....ooh so exciting, hope you get your stronger BFP soon... 

Jepa, i have had everything crossed for you, glad you managed to get the clinic to see you sooner, how did you get on?  

Christel / Catty / Demi, welcome Catty and well done to you all for staying so strong and resisting the temptation to test, I admire your strength!  

Meikle, I am so sorry, be kind to yourself during this difficult time.  

Rs1984 / iarfach, hi and hope your both ok....

Afm, toothache much better, test today was BFN but not surprised as I know it is still too early, no logic to testing I know, like I said I just can't help myself.... 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, sending    and    to you all. xx


----------



## Jepa

Not good news for me today I'm afraid.  Blood test came back with HCG of only 16 so it looks like a chemical pregnancy.  I'm crushed  .  Such a bumpy road and now this looks to be the ending.

They'll test again on Monday to check its not an ectopic and on the wild off-chance that thing's may change for the better, but the chances of having a viable pregnancy with levels this low at this stage are nearly nil.


----------



## Special Prayers

Jepa I'm so so sorry, this journey is so hard, there is still some hope for mon but can imagine how devastated your feeling, look after each other  x


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

BFN for me today on OTD bloods.

Tigger


----------



## FireWolf

Tigger Hon, with all my heart, I am so so sorry, I can see you have had so much heart ache, it's cruel this route it really is, Im sorry for your loss


----------



## jillaz

Tigger im so sorry  

Well I tested again and no difference from yesterday, still getting lines, faint but no squinting needed, if its trigger why isnt it getting lighter, if its actually my bfp should it be darker than yesterdays?!


----------



## tans

Morning Ladies, May I join you you?

Sorry to hear of anyone getting a BFN    and congratulations to girls getting the BFP  

Jillaz: I always thought a line was a line no matter how faint so good luck!!



Well I had my ET yesterday 2X9 cell grade 2 embryos put back in   Time to scrub every inch of the house to get me thru the 2ww haha. 

Tansx


----------



## Special Prayers

Tigger I'm so sorry    
Tans welcome and good luck 
Jillaz just a thought, are you using the same tests every time?  

   and     to everyone


----------



## jillaz

Tans congratulations on being pupo!! Make sure u take it easy for first few days.
Yeah I'vebeen using same tests each time, gonna pull out the big boy digi later I think x


----------



## Special Prayers

Omg, omg, omg, I have to share with my ff otherwise I think I will burst! I have just done a test and there were 2 lines, the test line is faint but it is def there, my husband verified! It was a boots cheapie as I used the FR ones over the past few days. Is this a defo BFP do you think? I am 9dp2dt today (is that right for ET on 12.04? - sorry brain has gone into this really can't be mode!) and had no trigger shot with FET, i'm a little bit   as I have been testing daily as you know. I will test again tommorrow and    to see line getting darker...sorry for the hysterical post,   has now gone off the scale! 

Jillaz - stay strong, let me know how you get on the big boy later, will be thinking of you!


----------



## tans

Special prayers: Woohooo thats fantastic!!


----------



## jillaz

Special prayers thats brilliant!!!
Digi was negative


----------



## Special Prayers

I have been   too,  it's still so early tho so I have calmed down now and thinking more rationally, don't lose hope Jillaz it is still to early to know what your outcome will be, my faint line today may not get darker tomorrow, i accept that as part of the additional emotional rollercoaster that comes with testing early, guess thats why many choose to wait until OTD, lots of   and I'm    for us both   xxx


----------



## Swede

Jillaz: don't give up hope, its still early. With my DS I got my first BFP on 11 DPO, which I think is tomorrow for you? (think you're the same as me?)

Special Prayers: Congratulations, looks like you're pg! You're 11 dpo too  

I am planning to test tomorrow again with a test thats not over a year out of date as I noticed the ones I have been testing with are!


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
May I join you? I had a 4 day FET on Thursday. Test day is 30th April! I was wondering if 3dp4dt is too early to be feeling implantation pains? I've been having some sharp pains an I'm not sure what it is 

Has anyone else had this 

Congrats on the BFP's 
Sorry for all the BFN's don't give up it will happen for you one day. 

Good luck to everyone else 

Jess. X


----------



## Special Prayers

Swede, thanks, im feeling less cautious reading you had BFP at the same time.....omg eek!!   cant believe you had tests at home for that long without using them, i defo would have pee'd on them all by now!! good luck with ur test tommorrow, let us know how you get on  

Jess, welcome and good luck  

Hope everyone is ok today, someone posted this in a different thread, hope it helps:

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining. 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining. 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells. 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.   
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops. 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.    
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.  


This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Xx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks specialprayers that's a great help, I think I'll go along with the 3 day and then just shift it all up 1 day xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Hi ladies,
Just went to loo an noticed a tiny bit of brown blood, there was nothing when I wiped (sorry for tmi).  I'm 8dt 3dt, is it too late for implantation?  


Love daisy x


----------



## Jess81

Hi daisy,
I would say no it's not too late and also it's brown so it's old an that's good. Try not to worry hunni 

Xx


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks jess, I hope it's implantation but can't help but think its the start of af x


----------



## Jess81

Hun please don't worry I've bled on day 6 of all mine and still got a BFP so even if up do get anymore it doesn't mean it's over!! 

Try stay positive hunni and I have my fingers crossed for you 

Jess cxx


----------



## Raymondo

Hello ladies - Thinking of you all and sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs.

Jess & Daisy - I know everyone is different and I'm not sure if this helps but I think I've had similar pains / spotting to you don't read too much into it.....
Had 2x 6 day embryos put in on Tues.  On the Weds / Thurs quite bad cramps and sort of stretching feeling in abdomen muscles.  On Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon - nothing really to feel.  
Tues (7dp) I started bleeding (brown blood - not much, panty liner only) and had cramps.  This continued Weds (which was OTD) and Thurs.  
Friday, bleeding almost stopped and pains almost gone.  Today (Sat) nothing.  
Had my bloods on Weds and Friday which have hcg as expected.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks jess, good luck with your fet, got fingers crossed for u x
Thanks raymondo, I hope thats it now, my otd is Tuesday.  Congratulations on the Bfp hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## MJA1983

Evening everyone, 

Hope you are all doing ok.  Congrats to all BFP'S its exciting times.  BIG   to those with a bfn, i hope you are all holding in there. 

Well today was the day of my 2nd test to confirm the pregnancy for the hospital, and it is still positive which is great news.  Still struggling to get my head around it. I should get the early scan date tomorrow, i guess after that i shall relax a little. 

Have a lovely evening.

Mel xxx


----------



## mamabear3

Hi ladies

BFN for me  . Feel quite calm think I knew result already.
Grateful now to come off all the drugs.

Good luck to everyone on our journeys.
Love Mama xxx


----------



## natty84

oh im sorry mamabear sending big   xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Mel, great news, another step further and 2moz you will find out your next milestone  
Mamabear, so so sorry, look after yourself x


----------



## alpa1610

Good morning everyone.. It's been a while since I posted here.. almost a week.. 
Big  to all the BFNs.. hang in there..
And  for all the BFPs.. congratulations..

AFM, today I am 14dp3dt and my OTD is still 2 days away.. I've been a naughty girl and tested early on 20th.. it was a BFP.. Since then I turned myself  googling for false positives, chemical pregnancies, ectopic pregnancy, miscarriages etc... At one point I was convinced I had an ectopic pregnancy with all the sharp shooting pains on my left side and sometimes my right, a few AF type cramps, diarrhoea like symptoms.. 
I got so paranoid that I tested again today to see if I was still pregnant.. and I am.. another good dark .. today i feel relieved.. I'm not googling anything anymore... From now on I'm going to take everything as a positive sign telling me that my baby/ babies are doing well..

Now for the questions time:
1/ What happens at the clinic after you get a BFP?
2/ Do all the clinics do blood tests and that too twice?
3/ Do we go back to our GP?
4/ Who does our first scan? As in is it the ivf clinic or does the gp schedule it?

I think I have more questions but I'll ask them later..

Good luck to everyone..

   

Alpa


----------



## BECKY7

Hey alpa1610  Congrats on your BFP and take 1 day a time and your sweetie will be fine.
You can go to your GP for blood test and to find out how high your hcg is.
You should tell your clinic your good news and they will scan you around 6 week pregnant then you tell your GP after your scan then you will get midwife to come and meet you blah blah then have 12 week scan  but lot of ladies go private for 9 week scan as they can't wait from 6 week scan to 12 week scan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jillaz

mama im so sorry you got a bfn  
Alpa congratulations!!!
Im the same though, I got   yesterday and OTD isnt until Friday!!!!!!


----------



## christel22

Congratulations ladies with a BFP.

And so sorry for the ladies with as BFN.

My OTD is on Thursday and I have resisted to POAS so far!! This is the first time ever!only a few more days!!

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Jepa

Blood results today have confirmed I'm no longer pregnant  . Very early miscarriage - now I stop the meds and wait for the bleeding to come.

Congratulations Alpa on your BFP!!  And to all the others too, please stay sticky, and healthy, and happy!

For all the other BFNs  .  This truly sucks.


----------



## catty81

We weren't 3rd time unlucky unfortunately... Did a HPT test today as it was my OTD but started to spot on Thursday eve with serious af pains and then woke up in the middle of the night with a full bleed so knew it was game over from there  going to take a few months to think out our next move and get over the disappointment of this last cycle.

Just wanted to send hugs to all those who have also not got the result the so badly want this time xx

Congrats to all the BFP's as well...your successes are what keep the rest of us trying and believing


----------



## Special Prayers

Jepa, I'm so sorry, I hope when the bleeding comes it isn't too painful physically, emotionally I know from experience of 2 mc that it takes much more time for healing to happen, take good care of yourself and dh x  

Catty, so so sorry, this can be a heart wrenching journey at times, do look after each other, your strength will get you through this and onto your plans for the future, for now concentrate on being kind to yourself and taking the time you need   x

Christel, well done for your strength, your nearly there, only a few days to go!  

Jillaz, alpa, massive congrats,   I have also been testing early and since Saturday and have managed to get through 9 poas in 3 days, all BFP too, the line has got darker each day, eek!   I, like you alpa, spent the wkend googling everything that could mean it may not be true or what could now go wrong. I called the clinic today, mine don't do blood tests, I have to do poas this sat, otd and another next sat and then they book me in for a scan approx 10 days later unless I have any bleeding/abnormal pains although the nurse did not define what this meant, since ET I have been having a wide variety of pains/twinges, anyway in either case they will scan sooner. Then it's 'released' to gp for further care. I have made enquiries today about hcg blood tests at a private clinic and will def be doing these in the next week or so, I am so so excited but also so so scared and need some early reassurance.  

 And    to those waiting to test and sending lots of    to those recovering from   xx


----------



## alpa1610

Good morning ladies.. lovely bright sunny start to the day here at the moment.. which might take precisely 5 min to turn grey and dull..

Becky7 - Thank you for your reply.. I called my clinic too and what you said sums up my clinic protocol too.. Going for a private scan between 6 to 12 weeks sounds good.. this 2WW is excruciating, i shudder to think about the next 3 weeks wait coming up.. 

Jilliaz - Congratulations.. Finally my OTD is close.. but after that it's another long wait.. i'm on knicker watch at the moment..  for no bleeding..

Christel22 - Hats off to you.. though i resisted too in my first cycle and the AF arrived earlier cheating me of my actual OTD.. I was totally shocked.. I didn't want to feel that way again so this time I tested early.. 

Jepa and catty81 - So sorry about your result.. I do know how you feel having gone through a failed cycle previously..  

Special prayers - Congratulations to you too.. I spoke to my clinic yesterday and i asked them that why was my 2WW so much longer than so many others.. They told me it was to rule out a biochemical or chemical pregnancy.. If I don't bleed till my OTD and test positive too then its 99.99% a good pregnancy.. I'm on knicker watch today.. My clinic doesn't do blood tests either.. I'm wondering if I can rope my GP into getting them done for me.. But he won't be available till next Tuesday.. Anyway all my clinic is going to do is hand over some more of these dratted pessaries and book me for a scan after 3 weeks...  I don't know how I'll survive the next 3 weeks with the ideas of ectopic and miscarriages looming in my head..  I'm not working at the moment and don't have much to take my mind off all this.. I so wish i was working... 
Anyway hoping to cross successfully one milestone tomorrow atleast..  

Take care everyone..

Alpa


----------



## natty84

feeling bit low today, took early test monday (10 days piui) it was negative :-( and have been having af pains. convinced its all over and af is on the way. Our car got reversed into yesterday so was last straw and i ended up having a complete breakdown in the middle of a packed resturant. that was embarrasing. Its hard cos my dh invited our niece and her mum down for a few days not realising she is 7 months. I cant help but keep looking at her belly and wondering why its not me :-(


----------



## christel22

Alpha , I understand why your clinic make you wait a long time for some sure results. 
And it is also the reason why I am being so patient now, as I had a chemical pregnancy last year and lost it just a few days later. It was very tough!

Natty, keep positive
Oh yes, it is so hard sometimes seeing a pregnant woman or children!!


----------



## suzannegiz

hello ladies congratulations on the BFP'S and sorry to hear of the BFN 'S... myself i'm at day 9 or 10 on my 2ww,testing on fri,it's getting very near now i cant wait to find out the good or bad news !i'm def not testing myself as it was a double heartbreak on my BFN a few years ago,so waiting in hope


----------



## Daisy Princess

OMG, can't believe I'm saying this      


My hcg is 102.  Never ever thought this would happen.  I know it's very early days, but we're over the moon!


----------



## Daisy Princess

my   didn't show on the message above x


----------



## natty84

massive congrats hun   xxx


----------



## suzannegiz

CONGRATULATIONS daisy


----------



## Special Prayers

Congrats daisy, so pleased for you!   x


----------



## jillaz

Brilliant news!! x


----------



## jillaz

Special Prayers hows your lines looking?


----------



## Daisy Princess

Thanks everyone, it doesn't seem real, we can't believe it x


----------



## Special Prayers

Jillaz, lines are still there everyday, just worried now about chemical pregnancy, although I'm not entirely sure what this even means, I have booked private hcg blood tests so 1st 2mz, 2nd fri and then I get results on sun....need some reassurance lines are actual BFP. How u feeling hun? X


----------



## jillaz

I'm worried too as I had chemical in August, it's a mc before u get to scan stage so before 6 weeks. My lines are still there not as strong as control line but darker than beginning of week. I'm just worried its all gonna end again, I go for bloods on Friday x


----------



## alpa1610

Its official today.. I'm pregnant..It's a        

Special prayers and Jillaz - Hang in there..


----------



## Daisy Princess

Congratulations alpha     Great news x


----------



## suzannegiz

Alpa Congratulations


----------



## Swede

Special Prayers, Jillaz, Daisy congratulations on your BFPs!!!! Great news!

Sorry to hear of the BFNs 

Natty84: I hope your niece's visit goes OK. I fully understand your feelings of being confronted with a tummy, its hard especially when Tx doesn't work 

Well for us its a BFN this time. Got a faint BFP at 11dpo i think it was but it went back to negative day after. And AF is late, heavy and painful so I think it's been a chemical pregnancy this month. Had one before on our second ICSI though then it was a week later. We're trying again straight away next month.


----------



## shelleysugar

Congrats to all bfp's this month.  I'm afraid I've joined the bfn gang for this month.  Am feeling very sad and sorry for myself.  I'm sure I'll pick myself up and brush myself down.

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW.

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Special Prayers

Jillaz, the very best for fri, let us know how you get on, I get blood results sun..... 

Alpa, amazing news, massive congrats!  

Swede and Shelley sugar, so sorry for your   hope you take the time you need to recover, sending you   xx


----------



## Demi77

It's a   for me. HcG is at 57, a bit low but still a positive. Repeats tomorrow see how it progresses! Can't believe it!


----------



## Special Prayers

Congratulations Demi, fantastic news!   x


----------



## Jess81

Hi Ladies, 
Tomorrow i will be 8dp4dt and hubby said to me tonight that he's bored with waiting! tell me about it!!! so he has said he thinks we should test.... what do you think?? will it be too early of if it's a BFP will there be enough to detect on a HPT?? 
We have never tested early before and i've not had any symptomns at all so i'm not convinced it's worked again








Hope everyone is ok
Jess xxx


----------



## cookies81

Hi 2ww ladies   I've been secretly reading your posts laughing along and tearing up with you guys I dont know why I was reluctant to post but I think it was that I was so tired of lettting people down of always being the one that needed sympathy support. It didn't make a difference ive got another bfn I tested today though my otd is Sunday but I had a blast transfer so it woyld have  shown. I just wanted to post and say thank you even if I didn't know I was there u helped being the strong kind women u r.  
Jess we cycled twice together before   wishing u the best  
Baby dust to all of u


----------



## cookies81

Oh and Jess don't test wait its not worth the heartache if it's early and u make urself miserable when it could ( and will   ) turn into a bfp a few days later   good luck dear whatever u decide


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi everyone, hope your all doing ok...
Jillaz, how did you get on today hun?
Jess, did you manage to resist the POAS?
Cookies, sorry for your    
Afm, otd tommorrow and have managed to not test for a couple of days, i was drving myself mad thinking the line would disappear,   its still there in the morning, had some beta bloods this week (13dp2dt & 15dp2dt), we get the results on sunday......  
Xx


----------



## suzannegiz

hi girls we got results today from the clinic its a   
a sad day to say the least...
the best of luck to everyone testing...


----------



## Special Prayers

Suzannegiz, so sorry, look after yourself xx


----------



## Special Prayers

So today it's official, I have a


----------



## alpa1610

Congratulations Special Prayers... See you on the next thread (Waiting for early scans) soon..


----------



## Special Prayers

Thanks alpa, hope your doing ok, I will move over, thought it had gone a bit quiet on this one, guess those still in 2ww are prob in may thread now also....see you there......


----------



## Jess81

Congrats special prayers!! 

No I did the test and surprise surprise was bfn! Gonna test again tomorrow and OTD Monday! Not convinced it will have changed but we will see 

Xx


----------



## Special Prayers

Thanks jess,     that things look different for you on Monday, you may have a late implanter....I have read about ladies who get bfn on hpt on otd then with beta test it is a positive, don't give up hope! Let us know how you get on Monday, will be thinking of you.... Xx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks hunni will do xx


----------



## jillaz

Hi, so sorry for those with bfns, I know exactly how it feels and it's the worst feeling in the world.
I got bfp with bloods yesterday but slightly low at 125 at 16dpo so getting kept on progesterone and booked in for scan in 2 weeks. I'm not confident as been havin cramps x


----------



## Special Prayers

Hi Jillaz, I'm so sorry for how your feeling, it ain't over tho hun,   you have a BFP and hcg I have read today that it's not the number but the rate of doubling, do you have another blood test booked? I had 2 blood tests this week and find out hcg levels tommorrow.....   for us both xx


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, hope ur all well. Just an update to say I had a bfn :-( and af has decided to put in appearence today heartbroken :-( gonna try and remain positive for our next go in june. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Special Prayers

So so sorry natty, this journey can be so painful at times   take care if yourself   wishing you the very best of luck for your next cycle in June xx


----------



## Jess81

Tested again this morning another BFN!! Can't cry about it anymore just so blooming angry and don't know what we can do to get it to work!! 

Jess xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I got a positive result I can't believe it!


----------



## natty84

big congrats fingers and toes


----------



## natty84

im so sorry jess   dont give up hope xx


----------

